# TRAFFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW 11-7-10



## TRAFFIC 58

P.S. THANK YOU FROM ALL THE TRAFFIC FAMILY :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

HELL YEA LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 9 2010, 06:42 PM~17147824
> *IM READY!
> 
> *


----------



## 49Merc

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by LOUIE A 62+Apr 9 2010, 07:44 PM~17148409-->
> 
> 
> 
> HELL YEA LETS MAKE THIS ONE EVEN BETTER
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WE CAN MR. ALBA
> <!--QuoteBegin-MONEY GREEN_@Apr 9 2010, 09:11 PM~17149207
> *Thanks Antique Style for your continued support   :thumbsup: :wave:*


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 9 2010, 09:11 PM~17149207
> *IM READY!
> 
> 
> *


x70 let do this


----------



## Bajito OG

*WILL B THERE AGAIN :biggrin: 


06









08



























09



























*


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## 69 impala

T T T


----------



## BOOM!

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Apr 10 2010, 08:24 AM~17151707
> *WILL B THERE AGAIN :biggrin:
> 06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS COOL YOU HAVE BEEN SUPPORTING US SINCE THE 1ST SHOW. MUCH LOVE & RESPECT THANKS BAJITO


----------



## uso4vida

Ok, so we won't be having any more kids, so I think that I will ride down with Vic Sr.!! We will be there in full force but now I want to go


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 11 2010, 11:42 AM~17159785
> *Ok, so we won't be having any more kids, so I think that I will ride down with Vic Sr.!!  We will be there in full force but now I want to go
> *


THANKS UCE FOR YOUR SUPPORT. MUCH LOVE FROM THE TRAFFIC FAMILY :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID+Apr 10 2010, 11:10 AM~17152474-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-69 impala_@Apr 10 2010, 11:59 PM~17157374
> *T T T
> *


 :wave: :wave: SUP ANGEL


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!!WE WILL B THERE AGAIN GOOD SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

you Know EL RAIDER will b there :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury+Apr 11 2010, 01:08 PM~17160232-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT!!!!!!!WE WILL B THERE AGAIN GOOD SHOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for your support latin luxury :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EL RAIDER_@Apr 11 2010, 03:04 PM~17160798
> *you Know EL RAIDER will b there  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for your support socios. what's up jesse? :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al

G2G will be there, like always :biggrin: 
Haven't missed one yet!!


----------



## bigrayman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 11 2010, 04:25 PM~17161319
> *thanks for your support latin luxury :cheesy:
> thanks for your support socios. what's up jesse? :wave:
> *




last year at TRAFFIC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al+Apr 11 2010, 04:30 PM~17161346-->
> 
> 
> 
> G2G will be there, like always  :biggrin:
> Haven't missed one yet!!
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alex you put our first flier up for us for our first show and been to every show thanks gangs to grace. much love from traffic c c
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 06:04 PM~17162119
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohana too every show thanks for your support
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EL RAIDER_@Apr 11 2010, 06:07 PM~17162141
> *last year at TRAFFIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


see you at your show.


----------



## kandylac

I see you got the date secured before anyone else. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 11 2010, 08:30 PM~17163762
> *I see you got the date secured before anyone else.  :biggrin:
> *


we had the date set before the show was over.  see you there homie


----------



## aztlanart

CONSAFOS WILL BE THERE AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## SamuraiKing

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626

ANTIQUES CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE FOR SURE !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 11 2010, 08:03 PM~17163388
> *Alex you put our first flier up for us for our first show and been to every show thanks gangs to grace. much love from traffic c c
> 
> ohana too every show thanks for your support
> see you at your show.
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by aztlanart+Apr 11 2010, 09:27 PM~17164557-->
> 
> 
> 
> CONSAFOS WILL BE THERE AGAIN :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 09:29 PM~17164573
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 07:58 AM~17167038
> *ANTIQUES CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE FOR SURE !!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EL RAIDER_@Apr 12 2010, 08:03 AM~17167067
> *
> *


  :wave: :wave:


----------



## cook1970




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Apr 12 2010, 11:36 PM~17175914
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## socalconcepts

I BE THERE TO SUPPORT ITS BEEN GETTING BETTER AND BETTER EVERY YEAR LOOKING FORWARD TO IT LIKE ALWAYS :biggrin:
POSTED IT ON MY WEB SITE http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calendar/


----------



## casuals

casuals c.c will be there


----------



## MEXICA

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HANDS DOWN A BAD ASS SHOW


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts+Apr 13 2010, 02:03 PM~17180523-->
> 
> 
> 
> I BE THERE TO SUPPORT ITS BEEN GETTING BETTER AND BETTER EVERY YEAR LOOKING FORWARD TO IT LIKE ALWAYS  :biggrin:
> POSTED IT ON MY WEB SITE  http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calendar/
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see you there oso. thanks for the support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 03:32 PM~17181434
> *casuals c.c will be there
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for your support casuals
> <!--QuoteBegin-MEXICA_@Apr 13 2010, 06:08 PM~17183174
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: HANDS DOWN A BAD ASS SHOW
> *


thanks noah see you there. good looking out


----------



## Fleetangel

THE BIG GT WILL BE THERE ONCE AGAIN!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 13 2010, 10:22 PM~17186392
> *THE BIG GT WILL BE THERE ONCE AGAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks alot for your support goodtimes.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 11 2010, 06:07 PM~17162141
> *last year at TRAFFIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

TECHNIQUES WILL BE IN THE ONCE AGAIN TTT... BE READY FOR "LA TRUCHA" :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

TECHNIQUES TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Apr 14 2010, 09:30 AM~17189462-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 14 2010, 02:03 PM~17192053
> *TECHNIQUES WILL BE IN THE ONCE AGAIN TTT...  BE READY FOR  "LA TRUCHA"  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 49Merc

Thanks Antique Style for your continued support   :thumbsup: :wave:
[/quote]



Thank you to for your support

:thumbsup:
:h5:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TTT


----------



## cook1970




----------



## King61




----------



## themadmexican

great show, we will be here again this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Apr 17 2010, 07:41 AM~17219917
> *great show, we will be here again this year. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT LA GENTE. FROM TRAFFIC C C


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 14 2010, 04:38 PM~17193736
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 17 2010, 01:21 PM~17221795
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## jsorenson81

SAME PLACE AS LAST YEAR?
NEVER MIND GUESS U GOTTA READ 
THANKS GREAT SHOW LAST YEAR


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by jsorenson81_@Apr 17 2010, 08:03 PM~17224101
> *SAME PLACE AS LAST YEAR?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jsorenson81

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Apr 17 2010, 08:04 PM~17224110
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS WILL BE THERE


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by jsorenson81_@Apr 17 2010, 08:06 PM~17224121
> *THANKS WILL BE THERE
> *



THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Apr 17 2010, 08:07 PM~17224131
> *THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Wicked95

Best of Friends Los Angeles will be there. Can't miss this show


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Apr 19 2010, 04:29 AM~17234575
> *Best of Friends Los Angeles will be there.  Can't miss this show
> *


We thank you very much for all o your support looking forward to see Best of Friends,, again thank you :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 14 2010, 09:30 AM~17189462
> *:0
> *



u been missing out on this great show :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## prestige

prestige will be there


----------



## bouncer77

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 9 2010, 05:42 PM~17147824
> *P.S. THANK YOU FROM ALL THE TRAFFIC FAMILY  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



a i'm interested on a vendors booth for your show i sell bike parts for low rider bikes i live in the hi desert give me a call 626)652-2179 junior


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Apr 19 2010, 02:37 PM~17238866
> *prestige will be there
> *





THANK YOU PRESTIGE FOR YOUR SUPPORT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by bouncer77_@Apr 19 2010, 03:01 PM~17239015
> *a i'm interested on a vendors booth for your show i sell bike parts for low rider bikes i live in the hi desert give me a call 626)652-2179 junior
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL. WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Apr 19 2010, 10:59 PM~17244415
> *:thumbsup: FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL. WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR!!!
> *


thanks for your support FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL. :cheesy:


----------



## gente94

*la gente will be there had great time last year*


----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican




----------



## hell razer




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by gente94+Apr 19 2010, 11:23 PM~17244583-->
> 
> 
> 
> *la gente will be there had great time last year
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-themadmexican_@Apr 20 2010, 02:03 PM~17249516
> *
> *



 we'll be at your show too. la gente put a great show in imperial valley thank you guys for your support. from all of us traffic c c :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

TTT!


----------



## hell razer




----------



## sp00kyi3




----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs&100SPOKES

:worship: GONNA BE THE BOMB!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

> _Originally posted by locs&100SPOKES_@Apr 23 2010, 02:44 PM~17282521
> *:worship: GONNA BE THE BOMB!
> *


again! :biggrin:


----------



## COPPERTONECADI

U KNOW ROYALIMAGE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## hell razer

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64

NEW STYLE WILL B THERE  GOD WILLING


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 23 2010, 10:47 PM~17286461
> *NEW STYLE WILL B THERE   GOD WILLING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank you for your support, Cant wait to see your guys Bu-Ti-Ful Line up... and have a chance to meet your Families...


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 20 2010, 09:53 PM~17254975
> *  we'll be at your show too. la gente put a great show in imperial valley thank you guys for your support. from all of us traffic c c :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## groovin ruben

The best show of the season , hope to see all the big clubs showing there support. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben+Apr 24 2010, 10:46 AM~17288902-->
> 
> 
> 
> The best show of the season , hope to see all the big clubs showing there support.  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the great review of our show we're happy to see you enjoyed it. hope we can make this years show better.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Aint no Body!_@Apr 25 2010, 11:01 AM~17295423
> *:nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what's up homie?


----------



## hell razer

TTT!!!


----------



## OLDIES SFV

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 23 2010, 10:47 PM~17286461
> *NEW STYLE WILL B THERE   GOD WILLING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## prestige

Prestige car club will be there


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 2 2010, 09:08 PM~17369310
> *Prestige car club will be there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

TTT!   :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@May 4 2010, 08:49 AM~17385867
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 5 2010, 07:42 AM~17397411
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer




----------



## MEXICA

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## chonga

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 11 2010, 06:07 PM~17162141
> *last year at TRAFFIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chonga

> _Originally posted by chonga_@May 11 2010, 08:43 PM~17460583
> *
> *


----------



## King61

:cheesy:


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## LOW RODZ




----------



## hell razer

BACK TO THE TOP!!!!!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 14 2010, 06:23 PM~17493693
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :drama: TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRMONTECARLO

*YOU KNOW THE LATINOS WILL BE THERE!*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by MRMONTECARLO_@May 16 2010, 10:43 PM~17511469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU KNOW THE LATINOS WILL BE THERE!
> *


thanks for your support


----------



## jojo67

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer

TTT!!!!!


----------



## hell razer




----------



## RareClass

RARECLASS CAR AND BIKE CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

LEGENDS CC WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUBYRED84

:cheesy:


----------



## King61




----------



## 87cutty530

If my caddy is done by that time... ill be there.


----------



## Clown Confusion

i see u art


----------



## stonedraiders1213

TECHNIQUES WILL BE THERE AGAIN. TFFT.


----------



## hell razer

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## King61

:h5: :h5:


----------



## chonga

:tongue: :x:


----------



## bigshod

ttt for the TRAFFIC Fam


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E

:thumbsup:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 27 2010, 09:05 AM~17620053
> *ttt for the TRAFFIC Fam
> *


----------



## hell razer

TTT!!!!!


----------



## hell razer




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 27 2010, 01:00 PM~17623498
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 2 2010, 11:54 PM~17681015
> *:wave:
> *


sup wit it big homie


----------



## CharkBait

ttt hopefully EVILWAYS V.C can make it out to this one.


----------



## mike661




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

. . . T R A F F I C . . .


----------



## eric0425

*TTT*


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## themadmexican

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

looking good so far mark! going to have a few more rides ready for nov. 7!!!


----------



## MEXICA

LAST YEAR PICS :biggrin: TOO THE TOP FOR THE TRAFFIC SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 7 2010, 04:09 PM~17720167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAST YEAR PICS  :biggrin: TOO THE TOP FOR THE TRAFFIC SHOW  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425

*TTT *:biggrin:


----------



## hell razer




----------



## MR. INC.

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by MR. INC._@Jun 9 2010, 04:27 PM~17740925
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES
> *








:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## chonga

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 11 2010, 06:07 PM~17162141
> *last year at TRAFFIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE

> _Originally posted by MR. INC._@Jun 9 2010, 04:27 PM~17740925
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES
> *


THANKS 4 THE SUPORT HOMIE


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Jun 9 2010, 09:59 PM~17744664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 69 impala

T T T


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Jun 9 2010, 11:59 PM~17744664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 10 2010, 02:12 AM~17746496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:biggrin:


----------



## mike661




----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer




----------



## HIT~N~RUN

TTT!!!!


----------



## 65 Impala East LA

T T T


----------



## BIGSINNER

THE BIG M WILL B THERE :0 :cheesy:


----------



## themadmexican

TTT

:cheesy:


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER+Jun 11 2010, 04:09 PM~17762398-->
> 
> 
> 
> THE BIG M WILL B THERE :0  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-themadmexican_@Jun 11 2010, 06:03 PM~17763217
> *TTT
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Thx for the support


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER+Jun 11 2010, 04:09 PM~17762398-->
> 
> 
> 
> THE BIG M WILL B THERE :0  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-themadmexican_@Jun 11 2010, 06:03 PM~17763217
> *TTT
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Thank you all for the support :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

:biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Jun 11 2010, 05:09 PM~17762398
> *THE BIG M WILL B THERE :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Jun 13 2010, 09:35 AM~17773640
> *:0
> *



TTT. What up John :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: DA 'BLACK & BLUE' WILL BE THUR IN FULL FORCE AGAIN!! :0


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jun 13 2010, 08:06 PM~17777947
> *:biggrin: DA 'BLACK & BLUE' WILL BE THUR IN FULL FORCE AGAIN!! :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT!


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jun 13 2010, 12:35 PM~17774386
> *TTT. What up John  :biggrin:
> *


wut it dew? big E


----------



## hell razer




----------



## hell razer




----------



## bigshod




----------



## dukes65




----------



## hell razer

TTT!!!!!


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer




----------



## chonga

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jun 9 2010, 10:04 PM~17744714
> *:0
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## chonga

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 10 2010, 02:12 AM~17746496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chonga

> _Originally posted by chonga_@May 11 2010, 08:43 PM~17460583
> *
> *


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chonga

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 2 2010, 09:08 PM~17369310
> *Prestige car club will be there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chonga

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Jun 8 2010, 07:32 AM~17725869
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## eric0425

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Jun 14 2010, 05:39 PM~17785791
> *wut it dew? big E
> *


What up Big John


----------



## hell razer

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## eric0425

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Jun 19 2010, 12:01 PM~17831805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 13 2010, 10:22 PM~17186392
> *THE BIG GT WILL BE THERE ONCE AGAIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

BACK TO THE TOP!!!!!!


----------



## blvddav

AGELESS CLASSIC CARS INC.WILL BE THERE!!!!AGAIN!! :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jun 27 2010, 02:49 PM~17899633
> *AGELESS CLASSIC CARS INC.WILL BE THERE!!!!AGAIN!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican

is it november yet? :cheesy:


----------



## Steve9663

BUMP TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

last years show was bad ass...i just went to walk around....maybe this year i'll take my bro's bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

Any flyers Yet???


----------



## hell razer

BACK TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Jun 29 2010, 08:32 PM~17921899
> *BACK TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cook1970




----------



## hell razer




----------



## hell razer

BACK TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hell razer




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR1987LUXURYSPORT

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HIT~N~RUN




----------



## Paqui 68 impala

August 15th all clubs and solo riders welcome. 
More info to come. uffin:









[/quote


----------



## cook1970

:h5: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1

AZTEC IMAGE C.C Bakersfield will b there :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: ''J U L Y 9 TH!!!'' STARTS BETWEEN 6 & 6:30!! HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT!!! 
[/quote]


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Jul 6 2010, 06:34 PM~17976878
> *AZTEC IMAGE C.C Bakersfield will b there :biggrin:
> *







THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hell razer




----------



## STKN209

TTT


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by HIT~N~RUN_@Jul 5 2010, 10:13 PM~17969608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:naughty: :wow: :naughty: 
:boink:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Jul 11 2010, 08:19 PM~18020930
> *:naughty:  :wow:  :naughty:
> :boink:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Jul 13 2010, 12:34 PM~18035482
> *:h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## OG-GM's

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Jul 13 2010, 11:39 AM~18035525
> *
> *


what up homie, i take you'll be there :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Jul 13 2010, 10:39 AM~18035525
> *
> *


Whats up John. :wave: :wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike661




----------



## hell razer

TTT!!!!!


----------



## King61

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hell razer




----------



## eric0425

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Jul 15 2010, 11:44 AM~18053407
> *what up homie, i take you'll be there :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RF LIFE




----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@Jul 17 2010, 09:23 AM~18068498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

:biggrin:


----------



## hell razer

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jul 17 2010, 01:20 AM~18067195
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


SUPP BIG E


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jul 19 2010, 09:57 PM~18088957
> *SUPP BIG E
> *


DOING GOOD HOW YOU DOING T DOGG :biggrin: 

TTT FOR THE TRAFFIC SHOW ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican

_*TTT*_
SHOW IS A MUST!!!


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jul 20 2010, 06:14 PM~18096929
> *TTT FOR THE TRAFFIC SHOW ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## hell razer

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## RF LIFE




----------



## ALCATRAZ

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36

TTT


----------



## chonga




----------



## hell razer

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## 69 impala

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## mike661




----------



## Bobby G.

Good luck with the show, Mark.......

Wish I could be there !

TTT


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Jul 21 2010, 09:11 PM~18107512
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jul 25 2010, 10:05 AM~18135774
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



BACK TO THE TOP "E"

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer




----------



## Latin Luxury

:biggrin: TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Jul 22 2010, 11:14 PM~18119294
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 25 2010, 09:15 PM~18139764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eric0425

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE




----------



## guss68imp

TTT
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## chonga

:thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Jul 23 2010, 12:30 PM~18122257
> *
> 
> Good luck with the show, Mark.......
> 
> Wish I could be there !
> 
> TTT
> *


you can Bobby, its in November, start planning


----------



## themadmexican

TTT


----------



## hell razer




----------



## eric0425

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## guss68imp

TTT homies!!


----------



## eric0425

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jul 31 2010, 09:50 AM~18192751
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Biggy

TTT Royals will be their :thumbsup:


----------



## chonga

:run: :sprint: :drama:


----------



## hell razer




----------



## hell razer

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## King61

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer




----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Aug 5 2010, 11:11 PM~18242401
> *
> *


what up george see you tomorrow...TTT for the show


----------



## montemanls

x2ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE WOULD LIKE TO ANNOUNCE THAT THE SHOW WILL BE HELD IN THE MAIN PARKING LOT. WE SHOULD HAVE THE FLYERS OUT BY NEXT WEEK.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Biggy_@Aug 1 2010, 05:53 PM~18201288
> *TTT Royals will be their :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS ROYALS FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:wow:  :wow:


----------



## guss68imp

TO THE TOPP!!!


----------



## hell razer




----------



## King61

:h5:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

Coming from the West - Start point: I-10 heading East
Take I-10/San Bernardino Freeway East towards San Bernardino
Take the HAVEN AVENUE exit (ramp is on the right-hand side)
Turn LEFT onto NORTH HAVEN AVENUE
Travel about a half mile NORTH on NORTH HAVEN AVENUE
Turn RIGHT onto CONCOURS DRIVE
The building and its parking lots will be located about a half mile up on the LEFT
Coming from the East - Start point: I-10 heading West
Take I-10/San Bernardino Freeway West towards Los Angeles
Take the MILLIKEN AVENUE exit (ramp is on the right-hand side)
At the end of the exit ramp, Turn LEFT onto MILLIKEN AVENUE
Travel less than a half mile NORTH on MILLIKEN AVENUE
Turn LEFT onto CONCOURS DRIVE
The building and its parking lots will be located about a half mile up on the RIGHT

The venue is located very close to the intersections of I-10 and I-15, in the Inland Empire.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=emb...41,0.03562&z=14


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84

hope my car is done by the time :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala

To The Top the homies coming down from Paso Robles for this one :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Aug 11 2010, 09:22 PM~18289397
> *To The Top the homies coming down from Paso Robles for this one :thumbsup:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## guss68imp

TTT


----------



## hell razer




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

:biggrin:


> OOOHHHHH CAN'T WAIT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> P.S. THANK YOU FROM ALL THE TRAFFIC FAMILY :wave: :wave: :wave:
> 
> 
> :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## theone64

Looking foward to this show. Coming down from up North to show.


----------



## STKN209

TTT


----------



## guss68imp

TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

Coming from the West - Start point: I-10 heading East
Take I-10/San Bernardino Freeway East towards San Bernardino
Take the HAVEN AVENUE exit (ramp is on the right-hand side)
Turn LEFT onto NORTH HAVEN AVENUE
Travel about a half mile NORTH on NORTH HAVEN AVENUE
Turn RIGHT onto CONCOURS DRIVE
The building and its parking lots will be located about a half mile up on the LEFT
Coming from the East - Start point: I-10 heading West
Take I-10/San Bernardino Freeway West towards Los Angeles
Take the MILLIKEN AVENUE exit (ramp is on the right-hand side)
At the end of the exit ramp, Turn LEFT onto MILLIKEN AVENUE
Travel less than a half mile NORTH on MILLIKEN AVENUE
Turn LEFT onto CONCOURS DRIVE
The building and its parking lots will be located about a half mile up on the RIGHT

The venue is located very close to the intersections of I-10 and I-15, in the Inland Empire.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=emb...41,0.03562&z=14


----------



## chonga

:yes: :naughty:


----------



## hell razer

TTT!!!!!


----------



## mike661

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican




----------



## MEXICA

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f105/poison831/cggfh.jpg[/img
LAST YEAR AT THE SHOW WU WU ....


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 9 2010, 06:42 PM~17147824
> *P.S. THANK YOU FROM ALL THE TRAFFIC FAMILY  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



IS THERE GOING TO BE A HOP IF THERE A HOP IT WILL BE CRAKEN FOR SURE THE HOP BRING OUT THE CARS AND CLUBS


----------



## bouncer77

whats up traffic this is junior with delgado's bike shop will like to be a vendor at your show hit me up with the details gracias bro 626)652-2179 cell 24-7 phone is always on


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by bouncer77_@Aug 16 2010, 06:45 PM~18326683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats up traffic this is junior with delgado's bike shop will like to be a vendor at your show hit me up with the details gracias bro 626)652-2179 cell 24-7 phone is always on
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Thanks Corrupt for designing the flier and thanks Jae Bueno for pics


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 16 2010, 08:58 PM~18328429
> *    :biggrin:
> *


Whats up bro? :wave:


----------



## guss68imp

:thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 16 2010, 09:24 PM~18328771
> *Thanks Corrupt for designing the flier and thanks Jae Bueno for pics
> *





:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

is there a street class for bikes????? is there pre-registration


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 16 2010, 09:28 PM~18328811
> *Whats up bro? :wave:
> *


Not much here still trying to survive :biggrin: How have you been?


----------



## chonga

:naughty: :yes: :rofl:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO.  :biggrin:


----------



## guss68imp

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## hell razer




----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663




----------



## REGAL 4 I.E

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 16 2010, 10:24 PM~18328771
> *Thanks Corrupt for designing the flier and thanks Jae Bueno for pics
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elsmiley

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84

:thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer




----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST

KINFOKE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE AGAIN FA SHO!!! HOPE TO SEE SOME OF U GUYS AT OUR 3rd ANNUAL CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 12th, 2010. IN RIALTO


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

Coming from the West - Start point: I-10 heading East
Take I-10/San Bernardino Freeway East towards San Bernardino
Take the HAVEN AVENUE exit (ramp is on the right-hand side)
Turn LEFT onto NORTH HAVEN AVENUE
Travel about a half mile NORTH on NORTH HAVEN AVENUE
Turn RIGHT onto CONCOURS DRIVE
The building and its parking lots will be located about a half mile up on the LEFT
Coming from the East - Start point: I-10 heading West
Take I-10/San Bernardino Freeway West towards Los Angeles
Take the MILLIKEN AVENUE exit (ramp is on the right-hand side)
At the end of the exit ramp, Turn LEFT onto MILLIKEN AVENUE
Travel less than a half mile NORTH on MILLIKEN AVENUE
Turn LEFT onto CONCOURS DRIVE
The building and its parking lots will be located about a half mile up on the RIGHT

The venue is located very close to the intersections of I-10 and I-15, in the Inland Empire.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=emb...41,0.03562&z=14


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

looking foward to this one :thumbsup:


----------



## elsmiley




----------



## King61

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body!




----------



## socalconcepts

TTT 
POSTED ON MY WEBSITE HERE THE LINK http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...th=10&year=2010


----------



## elsmiley




----------



## bigshod

tttt for TRAFFIC :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 









[/quote]


----------



## 69 impala

TO THE TOP LOOKS LIKE IT KEEPS GETTING BETTER AND BIGGER EACH YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## King61

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## hell razer

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!



:0 :0 :0


----------



## chonga

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 22 2010, 08:01 PM~18379015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from the West - Start point: I-10 heading East
> Take I-10/San Bernardino Freeway East towards San Bernardino
> Take the HAVEN AVENUE exit (ramp is on the right-hand side)
> Turn LEFT onto NORTH HAVEN AVENUE
> Travel about a half mile NORTH on NORTH HAVEN AVENUE
> Turn RIGHT onto CONCOURS DRIVE
> The building and its parking lots will be located about a half mile up on the LEFT
> Coming from the East - Start point: I-10 heading West
> Take I-10/San Bernardino Freeway West towards Los Angeles
> Take the MILLIKEN AVENUE exit (ramp is on the right-hand side)
> At the end of the exit ramp, Turn LEFT onto MILLIKEN AVENUE
> Travel less than a half mile NORTH on MILLIKEN AVENUE
> Turn LEFT onto CONCOURS DRIVE
> The building and its parking lots will be located about a half mile up on the RIGHT
> 
> The venue is located very close to the intersections of I-10 and I-15, in the Inland Empire.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=emb...41,0.03562&z=14
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 27 2010, 09:54 PM~18425166
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican

:thumbsup: just around the corner. :cheesy:


----------



## hell razer




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

is there a street class for bikes????? is there pre-registration??????


----------



## Aint no Body!

:thumbsup:


----------



## dannys64

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 22 2010, 08:01 PM~18379015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from the West - Start point: I-10 heading East
> Take I-10/San Bernardino Freeway East towards San Bernardino
> Take the HAVEN AVENUE exit (ramp is on the right-hand side)
> Turn LEFT onto NORTH HAVEN AVENUE
> Travel about a half mile NORTH on NORTH HAVEN AVENUE
> Turn RIGHT onto CONCOURS DRIVE
> The building and its parking lots will be located about a half mile up on the LEFT
> Coming from the East - Start point: I-10 heading West
> Take I-10/San Bernardino Freeway West towards Los Angeles
> Take the MILLIKEN AVENUE exit (ramp is on the right-hand side)
> At the end of the exit ramp, Turn LEFT onto MILLIKEN AVENUE
> Travel less than a half mile NORTH on MILLIKEN AVENUE
> Turn LEFT onto CONCOURS DRIVE
> The building and its parking lots will be located about a half mile up on the RIGHT
> 
> The venue is located very close to the intersections of I-10 and I-15, in the Inland Empire.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=emb...41,0.03562&z=14
> *


 :thumbsup: cool


----------



## Groupe84

T
T
T


----------



## LocoSoCal

*Sup Mark , hope you liked the printing for the flyers for your Car Show , let me know if you gona need anything printed in the future , Thanx *


----------



## Low_Ryde




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## hell razer




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 16 2010, 10:24 PM~18328771
> *Thanks Corrupt for designing the flier and thanks Jae Bueno for pics
> *



Can't wait 4 another good show


----------



## 1961ntheworks

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 29 2010, 10:21 AM~18432928
> *Sup Mark , hope you liked the printing for the flyers for your Car Show , let me know if you gona need anything printed in the future , Thanx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant wait :wow: n its only 5 dollars for spectators :biggrin: thats what im talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: WE'LL BE SWINGING THROUGH!!


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## Aint no Body!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

what are the classes for the bikes ?????????


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Coming from the West - Start point: I-10 heading East
> Take I-10/San Bernardino Freeway East towards San Bernardino
> Take the HAVEN AVENUE exit (ramp is on the right-hand side)
> Turn LEFT onto NORTH HAVEN AVENUE
> Travel about a half mile NORTH on NORTH HAVEN AVENUE
> Turn RIGHT onto CONCOURS DRIVE
> The building and its parking lots will be located about a half mile up on the LEFT
> Coming from the East - Start point: I-10 heading West
> Take I-10/San Bernardino Freeway West towards Los Angeles
> Take the MILLIKEN AVENUE exit (ramp is on the right-hand side)
> At the end of the exit ramp, Turn LEFT onto MILLIKEN AVENUE
> Travel less than a half mile NORTH on MILLIKEN AVENUE
> Turn LEFT onto CONCOURS DRIVE
> The building and its parking lots will be located about a half mile up on the RIGHT
> 
> The venue is located very close to the intersections of I-10 and I-15, in the Inland Empire.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=emb...41,0.03562&z=14


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*NEW DATE*


----------



## ChromeandCandy

The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.

Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.

Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.

Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,

The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.

Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.

CATEGORIES

CARS
50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM

TRUCKS
60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM

BICYCLES
2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL

MOTORCYCLES
OPEN

1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY










BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY: LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR
$500 cash for best motorcycle of show $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.

Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy

Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400

Free Rim giveaway.

For more info. go to: rezmadecc.com/events/


----------



## hell razer




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Sep 1 2010, 07:11 PM~18464445
> *
> *


ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by themadmexican+Aug 27 2010, 10:07 PM~18425299-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: just around the corner. :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 09:47 AM~18432753
> *T
> T
> T
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 10:21 AM~18432928
> *Sup Mark , hope you liked the printing for the flyers for your Car Show , let me know if you gona need anything printed in the future , Thanx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sergio the flyers came out great :thumbsup: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by El Aztec [email protected] 30 2010, 07:58 PM~18445874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: WE'LL BE SWINGING THROUGH!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G2G_Al_@Aug 30 2010, 08:55 PM~18446562
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al

What's up Mark!!!! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc.

TOTHE TOP FOR THE CAMARADAS


----------



## chonga

:angel: :nicoderm: :tongue: :boink:


----------



## mike661

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Sep 1 2010, 09:52 PM~18466468
> *TOTHE TOP FOR THE CAMARADAS
> *


 :biggrin: GRACIAS GEORGE


----------



## bigtroubles1

thanks for tellin e me lol.. i gotta take the day off


----------



## hell razer




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 1 2010, 08:34 PM~18465371
> *ttt :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## hell razer




----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 2 THE TRAFFIC FAM!!!!!!!!


----------



## hell razer




----------



## kandylac

_Count down: 65 days left._


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Sep 6 2010, 08:50 PM~18502546
> *Count down: 65 days left.
> *


X63


----------



## chonga

:run: :roflmao: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## hell razer




----------



## Wicked95

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## hell razer

BACK TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lay M low cc

say fellows i heard you guys show be the shit so if my papers rite i will be there i will be coming in from stockton ca dont be leave in trailers so i will be driveing on 13s pimpen


----------



## sp00kyi3

ttt for a bad ass show


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW


----------



## 69 impala

BACK TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Sep 7 2010, 08:36 PM~18511296
> *say fellows i heard you guys show be the shit so if my papers rite i will be there i will be coming in from stockton ca dont be leave in trailers so i will be driveing on 13s pimpen
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shoesmake

ready go go go 

We can supply brand shoes,all the shoes are high quality and free shipping
NIKE NEW STYLE SHOES
NIKE AIR MAX SHOES
NIKE SHOX SHOES
NIKE DUNK SHOES
NIKE AIR JORDAN SHOES
NIKE JORDAN AF1+AJ FUSION
NIKE AIR FORCE SHOES
NIKE AIR PRESTO SHOES
NIKE BASKETBALL SHOES
ADIDAS KINDS SHOES
HIGH HEEL SHOES
FOOTBALL SHOES
GUCCI SHOES
UGG BOOTS
SNOW BOOTS
BRAND JEANS
BRAND BAGS
Welcome to our website:www.shoesmake.com


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by shoesmake_@Sep 8 2010, 07:52 PM~18519891
> *ready go go go
> 
> We can supply brand shoes,all the shoes are high quality and free shipping
> NIKE NEW STYLE SHOES
> NIKE AIR MAX SHOES
> NIKE SHOX SHOES
> NIKE DUNK SHOES
> NIKE AIR JORDAN SHOES
> NIKE JORDAN AF1+AJ FUSION
> NIKE AIR FORCE SHOES
> NIKE AIR PRESTO SHOES
> NIKE BASKETBALL SHOES
> ADIDAS KINDS SHOES
> HIGH HEEL SHOES
> FOOTBALL SHOES
> GUCCI SHOES
> UGG BOOTS
> SNOW BOOTS
> BRAND JEANS
> BRAND BAGS
> Welcome to our website:www.shoesmake.com
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 01:33 PM~18461796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.
> 
> Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.
> 
> Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.
> 
> Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,
> 
> The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.
> 
> Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
> Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.
> 
> CATEGORIES
> 
> CARS
> 50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
> LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
> HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
> EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
> IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> TRUCKS
> 60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
> 90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
> EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> BICYCLES
> 2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 
> MOTORCYCLES
> OPEN
> 
> 1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
> 1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY: LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR
> $500 cash for best motorcycle of show $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.
> 
> Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy
> 
> Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
> 
> Free Rim giveaway.
> 
> For more info. go to:  rezmadecc.com/events/
> *


----------



## chonga

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Sep 8 2010, 06:43 AM~18513739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE
> 
> 60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE
> 
> 70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE
> 
> 80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE
> 
> 90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE
> 
> BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE
> 
> MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE
> 
> LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE
> 
> VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE
> 
> BEST OF SHOW
> *


 :nicoderm: looks like fun


----------



## chonga

:rimshot: :drama: 












































:tongue:


----------



## EL VAGO 84

:thumbsup:


----------



## ChromeandCandy

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 01:33 PM~18461796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.
> 
> Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.
> 
> Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.
> 
> Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,
> 
> The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.
> 
> Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
> Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.
> 
> CATEGORIES
> 
> CARS
> 50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
> 70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
> LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
> HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
> EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
> IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> TRUCKS
> 60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
> 70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
> 90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
> FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
> MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
> EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM
> 
> BICYCLES
> 2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
> 
> MOTORCYCLES
> OPEN
> 
> 1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
> 1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY: LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR
> $500 cash for best motorcycle of show $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.
> 
> Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy
> 
> Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400
> 
> Free Rim giveaway.
> 
> For more info. go to:  rezmadecc.com/events/
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Sep 9 2010, 09:33 AM~18524140
> *:rimshot:  :drama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

TTT


----------



## hell razer




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Sep 7 2010, 08:36 PM~18511296
> *say fellows i heard you guys show be the shit so if my papers rite i will be there i will be coming in from stockton ca dont be leave in trailers so i will be driveing on 13s pimpen
> *


damn now that's a rider. hope the best for you. Have a safe trip down. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Sep 8 2010, 01:35 AM~18513193
> *ttt for a bad ass show
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hell razer

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Sep 11 2010, 10:14 PM~18544889
> *TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala




----------



## socalconcepts

CRUISE NIGHT COME OUT AND SHOW SUPPORT
THANKS GOD BLESS
Grand Opening of Pomona FATBURGER 3109 N. Garey. Cross St. is Foothill . Would like to invite all the low riders,bombs,classics,bikes or what ever cruz for a toy,suv,or??? to my good homies out there you know who you are !!! 
To all the car clubs I would like to see you there for more info hit me up
626)757-7013 MARTY there will be give-aways & raffles & FATBURGER GIFT CARDS GIVE AWAYS GOD BLESS """"""PLEASE NO ATTITUDES leave them at home. Come with family.............. we will be starting the cruz at 6pm till ????????
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!sept 18th 2010 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


>


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68




----------



## guss68imp

TTT


----------



## .Mr.Inc.

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## hell razer




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

posted on our website good luck
Old Memories


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Sep 14 2010, 04:57 AM~18562599
> *posted on our website good luck
> Old Memories
> *


thanks paul good looking out. :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/sheraton/sea...propertyID=1133
the ontario sheraton will be offering rooms for $85 a night with american breakfast included.just mention the traffic car show for discount


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:
> CANT WAIT!!!! :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## chonga

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 14 2010, 01:51 PM~18566313
> *http://www.starwoodhotels.com/sheraton/sea...propertyID=1133
> the ontario sheraton will be offering rooms for $85 a night with american breakfast included.just mention the traffic car show for discount
> *


COOL


----------



## Manuel64

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 SEPT 24 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 
[/quote]


----------



## Wicked95

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## bigshod

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

We Thank u all for the SUPPORT and HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE TO ENJOY THE SHOW.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: 


> LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: 


> ttt :biggrin:


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: 



> We Thank u all for the SUPPORT and HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE TO ENJOY THE SHOW.


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:
> CANT WAIT!!!! :naughty: :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> x2
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> CRUISE NIGHT COME OUT AND SHOW SUPPORT
> THANKS GOD BLESS
> Grand Opening of Pomona FATBURGER 3109 N. Garey. Cross St. is Foothill . Would like to invite all the low riders,bombs,classics,bikes or what ever cruz for a toy,suv,or??? to my good homies out there you know who you are !!!
> To all the car clubs I would like to see you there for more info hit me up
> 626)757-7013 MARTY there will be give-aways & raffles & FATBURGER GIFT CARDS GIVE AWAYS GOD BLESS """"""PLEASE NO ATTITUDES leave them at home. Come with family.............. we will be starting the cruz at 6pm till ????????
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!sept 18th 2010 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## cook1970

whats up bros


----------



## guss68imp

TTT


----------



## jojo67

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:
> CANT WAIT!!!! :naughty: :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:
> CANT WAIT!!!! :naughty: :naughty:
> :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0
Click to expand...


----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin:


----------



## hell razer

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al

Gangs to Grace can't wait!!! 

Looking forward to this show!!!

One of the few Sunday shows we miss church for......

Morning Devotional that morning at the G2G Tent!!!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TO THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:
> CANT WAIT!!!! :naughty: :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: MEE TOO!!! LOL!! YA SABEN!! :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 16 2010, 09:39 PM~18588039
> *Gangs to Grace can't wait!!!
> 
> Looking forward to this show!!!
> 
> One of the few Sunday shows we miss church for......
> 
> Morning Devotional that morning at the G2G Tent!!!
> 
> 
> *


THANKS AL AND G2G IT'S ALWAYS A PLEASURE TO HAVE YOU. THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT THROUGH ALL THE YEARS. MUCH LOVE FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Sep 16 2010, 09:54 PM~18588167
> *:biggrin: THANKS ADAM AND TOGETHER C C FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TRAFFIC C C</span>*


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> OOOH NO....THANK U MARK & 'TRAFFIC' CANT WAIT 2 PULL UP WITH MY NEW '80 REGAL' HELL YEEEAH, ''TOGETHER'' WILL IN DA HOUSE IN FULL FORCE BABY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Sep 16 2010, 10:07 PM~18588290
> *:biggrin: NO......GOOD LOOKING OUT TOGETHER. LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING IT ADAM :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## bigshod




----------



## MEXICA




----------



## Fleetangel

> what are the classes for the bikes ?????????
> [/b]


x2


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 16 2010, 10:39 PM~18588039
> *Gangs to Grace can't wait!!!
> 
> Looking forward to this show!!!
> 
> One of the few Sunday shows we miss church for......
> 
> Morning Devotional that morning at the G2G Tent!!!
> 
> 
> *


hopeftully the world dnt end on that sunday cuz god is not going to show any love lol


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 17 2010, 06:04 AM~18589493
> *
> *


God is pre-reged for the traffic show. Prayers are welcome under Gangs to Grace's tent


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ATTENTION: We would like to have everyone post pics of last years show. you will be entered to win a night's stay at the Sheraton Hotel on 6th of November. we will put your name in a hat and the lucky winner will win the stay. We also will be offering teeth whitening from Crossroads Dental Group for second runner-up. GOOD LUCK!
We will be doing more things online to promote our show. Stay tuned--TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 17 2010, 02:54 PM~18592846
> *God is pre-reged for the traffic show. Prayers are welcome under Gangs to Grace's tent
> *


YA SAVES BIG MARK JUST LIKE LAST YEAR IM GOING TO TRY TO TAKE THE BIKE AND MY 62 :biggrin: BOMB ASS SHOW


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 17 2010, 03:04 PM~18592898
> *ATTENTION: We would like to have everyone post pics of last years show. you will be entered to win a night's stay at the Sheraton Hotel on 6th of November. we will put your name in a hat and the lucky winner will win the stay. We also will be offering teeth whitening from Crossroads Dental Group for second runner-up. GOOD LUCK!
> We will be doing more things online to promote our show. Stay tuned--TRAFFIC C.C.
> *


img]http://i639.photobucket.com/albums/uu117/deseo818/cc.jpg[/img]
HERES ONE HOPE IT COUNTS :biggrin: ILL POST MORE


----------



## MEXICA

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f105/poison831/cyhf.jpg
PIXXX FROM LAST YEAR SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Sep 17 2010, 03:12 PM~18592956
> *img]http://i639.photobucket.com/albums/uu117/deseo818/cc.jpg[/img]
> HERES ONE HOPE IT COUNTS  :biggrin: ILL POST MORE
> *


Yea it counts Noah.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TO THE TOP!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

here's some pics from last year


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DJ Mateo will be doing his thing.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> TTT


----------



## hell razer

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked95

THIS FRIDAY 9/24/10 LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

TECHNIQUES C.C. WILL BE IN THA HOUSE... WHAT UP TRAFFIC FAM :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 21 2010, 07:48 PM~18626968
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 SEPT24, 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 

]


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Sep 22 2010, 10:26 AM~18631931
> *TECHNIQUES C.C. WILL BE IN THA HOUSE... WHAT UP TRAFFIC FAM  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## hell razer

PICS OF LAST YEAR!!!!!


----------



## bigshod

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Latin Luxury

WE WILL B THERE GOOD SHOW TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 23 2010, 07:06 AM~18640713
> *ttt :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> PICS OF LAST YEAR!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Sep 22 2010, 12:26 PM~18631931
> *TECHNIQUES C.C. WILL BE IN THA HOUSE... WHAT UP TRAFFIC FAM  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


see you there big homie


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## themadmexican

TTT


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer




----------



## Aint no Body!

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 9 2010, 05:42 PM~17147824
> *P.S. THANK YOU FROM ALL THE TRAFFIC FAMILY  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


will you be having a car hop this year?


----------



## bigshod




----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala

Almost Time homies :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

2 THE TOP!!!!


----------



## bigshod

ttt for TRAFFIC :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 27 2010, 08:04 PM~18677411
> *ttt for TRAFFIC :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chonga

I HAD A BLAST LAST YEAR ! XO BESOS ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KON


----------



## bigshod




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> I HAD A BLAST LAST YEAR ! XO BESOS ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KON
> :0 :wow: :0


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 27 2010, 08:38 PM~18677786
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> I HAD A BLAST LAST YEAR ! XO BESOS ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KON
> :0 :wow: :0
> 
> 
> 
> and u were looking good see u again this year
Click to expand...


----------



## LOUIE A 62

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

:wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## Steve9663

Hope to see u all there :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Sep 29 2010, 10:31 AM~18692386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see u all there  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> TTT


----------



## Wicked95

THIS FRIDAY 10/1/10 LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## bigshod




----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## chonga

:tongue:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 30 2010, 05:47 AM~18699546
> * ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

ttt


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 1 2010, 06:17 AM~18709648
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## nobueno

This is going to be another great show! If you did not attend last year, make sure you attend this year! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 1 2010, 09:32 PM~18715696
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Sup Mark...see u in a couple Weeks....ready for your MENUDO


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 





:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Oct 1 2010, 09:38 PM~18715751-->
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be another great show! If you did not attend last year, make sure you attend this year!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks jae we're looking forward to having you there again. you and stephanie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 10:24 PM~18716049
> *Sup Mark...see u in a couple Weeks....ready for your MENUDO
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yea shod be there for that good menudo and that badass show
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hell razer_@Oct 1 2010, 10:33 PM~18716104
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *






:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT*


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TO THE TOP!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :cheesy:


----------



## chonga

:boink: hahahjajaj its on like donkey kon lol mmmmmm


----------



## bigshod




----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Sep 30 2010, 11:00 AM~18700628
> *  :tongue:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## iamsam_life

whats up traffic, how can i get in as a taco cart vendor. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by iamsam_life_@Oct 3 2010, 10:13 PM~18728480
> *whats up traffic, how  can i get in as a taco cart vendor. :biggrin:
> *


we have one he's been with us for all our shows. sorry homie


----------



## iamsam_life

it's cool thanks anyways. THE ROYAL IMAGE FAMILY WILL STILL BE OUT THERE SUPPORTING YOU GUYS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by iamsam_life_@Oct 3 2010, 10:28 PM~18728598
> *it's cool thanks anyways.  THE ROYAL IMAGE FAMILY WILL STILL BE OUT THERE SUPPORTING YOU GUYS
> *


THANKS ROYAL IMAGE FOR YOUR SUPPORT. FROM THE TRAFFIC FAMILY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## nobueno

From Last Year's Show!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> From Last Year's Show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS JAE


----------



## nobueno




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THANKS FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC C C


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Oct 4 2010, 09:42 PM~18737513
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## mykee

TTT  :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Oct 5 2010, 11:00 AM~18741203
> *TTT  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the Support :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> From Last Year's Show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: CANT WAIT


----------



## King61

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo

Inviting all Custom Cars to Enjoy a day of Peace and Fun !

StreetLow Magazine Carshow L.A Sports Arena 

Boys N Girls Club of SFV with Play and Grades.

Sunday Nov 21st
3939 South Figueroa Street, Los Angeles, CA

For Pre - Registration price is $30.00 and day of Show Non-Registered will be $ 40.00 
( with an un-open toy you will save 10.00 at the registration line)

Pre- Registration move in 5am - 10am | Show Time: 11am - 5pm |

Performers to be announced. 

PROCEEDS GOES TO BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB AND PLAYS AND GRADES

(408) 920-0997 Office
(408) 993-9285 Fax

Email:
[email protected]

Website:
www.streetlowmagazine.com

Social Networks
www.myspace.com/streetlow_magazine
www.twitter.com/streetlow
www.facebook.com/streetlow
www.youtube.com/streetlowmagazinetv 

Read more: http://events.myspace.com/Event/View/7877786#ixzz11XIyIBnm


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> From Last Year's Show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: CANT WAIT
> X58
Click to expand...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 17 2010, 03:04 PM~18592898
> *ATTENTION: We would like to have everyone post pics of last years show. you will be entered to win a night's stay at the Sheraton Hotel on 6th of November. we will put your name in a hat and the lucky winner will win the stay. We also will be offering teeth whitening from Crossroads Dental Group for second runner-up. GOOD LUCK!
> We will be doing more things online to promote our show. Stay tuned--TRAFFIC C.C.
> *


 :0


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Here some I took last year...


----------



## hell razer




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Oct 5 2010, 10:04 PM~18747463
> *I think i got some pics..
> *


go for it richie. thanks


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> THANKS FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC C C
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

TTT


----------



## guss68imp

TTT uffin:


----------



## moses




----------



## bigshod

ttt for
*
TRAFFIC*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 7 2010, 05:38 AM~18758203
> *ttt for
> 
> TRAFFIC
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: big shod


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Oct 5 2010, 10:04 PM~18747463
> *Here some I took last year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 7 2010, 11:55 AM~18760178
> *:wave: big shod
> *


 :wave: 

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE KIDS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> Here some I took last year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## Steve9663

*Come early to get ur spot, the line can get long, have fun and be safe on the drive in. see you all there

TRAFFIC FAM*


----------



## Aint no Body!

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 73loukat

:thumbsup:  :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 8 2010, 10:09 AM~18766571
> *Come early to get ur spot, the line can get long, have fun and be safe on the drive in. see you all there
> 
> TRAFFIC FAM
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## groovin ruben

Here are some pics I took last year. Looking forward to this years show !


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben

I will post more from last year later :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

*Quote from Mark:::
ATTENTION: We would like to have everyone post pics of last years show. you will be entered to win a night's stay at the Sheraton Hotel on 6th of November. we will put your name in a hat and the lucky winner will win the stay. We also will be offering teeth whitening from Crossroads Dental Group for second runner-up. GOOD LUCK!
We will be doing more things online to promote our show. Stay tuned--TRAFFIC C.C. :biggrin: 

GOOD LUCK AND SEND THOSE PICTURES THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT CANT W8 2 see u all there*


----------



## JDIECAST

UNIQUE DIECAST WILL BE THERE ONCE AGAIN TO SUPPORT TRAFFIC FAMILY


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by JDIECAST_@Oct 11 2010, 07:33 PM~18786869
> *UNIQUE DIECAST WILL BE THERE ONCE AGAIN TO SUPPORT TRAFFIC FAMILY
> *


THANKS JAMES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DON'T FORGET TO POST YOUR PICS SO FAR THERE'S MEXICA, CHONGA, AND NOBUENO, RICHIE'S 59 AND GROOVIN RUBEN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Aint no Body!, TRAFFIC 58, RF LIFE, topdown59
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## Clown Confusion

at the traffic show last year


----------



## MeXicanIndustries

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*lets get the lowrders clubs together & show Operation Baby Love Bringing Christmas Home Early on Nov 27,2010 in Temecula Ca the City thats known for the Hotrods Run show that lowriders can also do positive movement for the childen on the holidays*_</span>


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DON'T FORGET TO POST YOUR PICS SO FAR THERE'S MEXICA, CHONGA, AND NOBUENO, RICHIE'S 59 AND GROOVIN RUBEN,
Clown Confusion  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG




----------



## bigshod




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> THANKS BIGSHOD
> :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER

omage uploader is not working wtf :angry:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TO THE TOP


----------



## sp00kyi3

ttt


----------



## LOUIE A 62

TTT


----------



## mike661




----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

Wow I could not find any pics from the 2nd one, then remembered I was out of town and my wife and other members went... Here you go 1, 3, 4...


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> Wow I could not find any pics from the 2nd one, then remembered I was out of town and my wife and other members went... Here you go 1, 3, 4...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S COOL ALEX THOSE ARE NICE PICS.
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DON'T FORGET TO POST YOUR PICS SO FAR THERE'S MEXICA, CHONGA, AND NOBUENO, RICHIE'S 59 AND GROOVIN RUBEN G2G_Al . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gamekilla61

Hope to be posted....., shout out to that big michuacan homie from Traffic c.c. in that Conv. Red Rag from up north....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal+Oct 13 2010, 06:14 AM~18797787-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by EL [email protected] 13 2010, 12:08 PM~18800226
> *omage uploader is not working wtf :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 13 2010, 01:07 PM~18800687
> *TO THE TOP
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 01:09 PM~18800712
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LOUIE A [email protected] 13 2010, 05:45 PM~18803009
> *TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 07:18 PM~18804064
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by hell [email protected] 13 2010, 07:21 PM~18804113
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gamekilla61_@Oct 13 2010, 10:35 PM~18806659
> *Hope to be posted....., shout out to that  big michuacan homie from Traffic c.c. in that Conv. Red Rag from up north....
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by MeXicanIndustries_@Oct 12 2010, 09:51 AM~18790615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T T T</span>
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

Coming from the West - Start point: I-10 heading East
Take I-10/San Bernardino Freeway East towards San Bernardino
Take the HAVEN AVENUE exit (ramp is on the right-hand side)
Turn LEFT onto NORTH HAVEN AVENUE
Travel about a half mile NORTH on NORTH HAVEN AVENUE
Turn RIGHT onto CONCOURS DRIVE
The building and its parking lots will be located about a half mile up on the LEFT
Coming from the East - Start point: I-10 heading West
Take I-10/San Bernardino Freeway West towards Los Angeles
Take the MILLIKEN AVENUE exit (ramp is on the right-hand side)
At the end of the exit ramp, Turn LEFT onto MILLIKEN AVENUE
Travel less than a half mile NORTH on MILLIKEN AVENUE
Turn LEFT onto CONCOURS DRIVE
The building and its parking lots will be located about a half mile up on the RIGHT

The venue is located very close to the intersections of I-10 and I-15, in the Inland Empire.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=emb...41,0.03562&z=14


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DON'T FORGET TO POST YOUR PICS SO FAR THERE'S MEXICA, CHONGA, AND NOBUENO, RICHIE'S 59 AND GROOVIN RUBEN G2G_Al . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locs&100SPOKES

TTT


----------



## chonga

:sprint: :run: :roflmao: :nicoderm: :tongue:


----------



## Wicked95

Come and support it's for a great cause


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 14 2010, 09:00 PM~18815263
> *DON'T FORGET TO POST YOUR PICS SO FAR THERE'S MEXICA, CHONGA, AND NOBUENO, RICHIE'S 59 AND GROOVIN RUBEN G2G_Al . :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 18 2010, 08:35 PM~18600939
> *Yea it counts Noah.
> *


THANKS BIG MARK :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

> :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## kandylac

*LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW*


----------



## TEMPER909IE




----------



## 69 impala

3 More weeks to go


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by kandylac+Oct 17 2010, 12:11 PM~18833548-->
> 
> 
> 
> *LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE SUPORT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 05:52 PM~18835588
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-69 impala_@Oct 18 2010, 11:32 AM~18841678
> *3 More weeks to go
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 49Merc

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 15 2010, 10:53 PM~18824689
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0 
:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

almost timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


is this going to be outdoors only?


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 18 2010, 01:29 PM~18842570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> is this going to be outdoors only?
> *


 Yes Sir on the outdoor only

Thanks for the SUPPORT that u have given us


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hell razer

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bigshod

ttt

*TRAFFIC*


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## King61

flights confirmed :h5: :h5:


----------



## chonga




----------



## Aint no Body!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE HAVE RECIEVED A SPONSORSHIP FROM THE HYATT PLACE. WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A ROOM FOR NOVEMBER 6TH POST A PIC OF YOUR PLAQUE TO ENTER TO WIN

IF YOU HAVE ANY RESERVATION NEEDS SAY YOU ARE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW FOR A DISCOUNT ASK FOR LIZ RIVERA. (909) 980-2200 ext.4168

http://ontariomills.place.hyatt.com/hyatt/...place/index.jsp


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> WE HAVE RECIEVED A SPONSORSHIP FROM THE HYATT PLACE. WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A ROOM FOR NOVEMBER 6TH POST A PIC OF YOUR PLAQUE TO ENTER TO WIN
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY RESERVATION NEEDS SAY YOU ARE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW FOR A DISCOUNT ASK FOR LIZ RIVERA. (909) 980-2200 ext.4168
> 
> http://ontariomills.place.hyatt.com/hyatt/...place/index.jsp
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 18 2010, 02:16 PM~18843080
> *Yes Sir on the outdoor only
> 
> Thanks for the SUPPORT that u have given us
> *



thx 4 da 411  to be honest I liked it at Upland but I know you guys needed more room


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 19 2010, 01:37 PM~18852444
> *WE HAVE RECIEVED A SPONSORSHIP FROM THE HYATT PLACE. WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A ROOM FOR NOVEMBER 6TH POST A PIC OF YOUR PLAQUE TO ENTER TO WIN
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY RESERVATION NEEDS SAY YOU ARE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW FOR A DISCOUNT ASK FOR LIZ RIVERA. (909) 980-2200 ext.4168
> 
> http://ontariomills.place.hyatt.com/hyatt/...place/index.jsp
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> El Raider our first entry. good luck Jesse


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TRAFFIC 58, SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY
whats up mark


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 19 2010, 07:03 PM~18855326
> *
> *


what's up split missed you this weekend


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 19 2010, 07:05 PM~18855347
> *what's up split missed you this weekend
> *


i know i wanted to go chill with ya


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 19 2010, 07:07 PM~18855369
> *i know i wanted to go chill with ya
> *


you're coming down on the 7th right?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 19 2010, 07:09 PM~18855392
> *you're coming down on the 7th right?
> *


see if i can get a ride :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 19 2010, 07:13 PM~18855439
> *see if i can get a ride  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## Clown Confusion

cant wait


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

ttmft


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 19 2010, 01:37 PM~18852444
> *WE HAVE RECIEVED A SPONSORSHIP FROM THE HYATT PLACE. WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A ROOM FOR NOVEMBER 6TH POST A PIC OF YOUR PLAQUE TO ENTER TO WIN
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY RESERVATION NEEDS SAY YOU ARE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW FOR A DISCOUNT ASK FOR LIZ RIVERA. (909) 980-2200 ext.4168
> 
> http://ontariomills.place.hyatt.com/hyatt/...place/index.jsp
> *


POST THOSE PLAQUES SO FAR EL RAIDER IS THE ONLY ONE. RUNNING OUT OF TIME


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 14 2010, 09:00 PM~18815263
> *DON'T FORGET TO POST YOUR PICS SO FAR THERE'S MEXICA, CHONGA, AND NOBUENO, RICHIE'S 59 AND GROOVIN RUBEN G2G_Al . :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WE'LL BE ANNOUNCING THE WINNER ON FRIDAY. FOR THE NIGHT AT THE SHERATON AND A TEETH WHITENING LET'S GET SOME MORE CONTESTANTS GOOD LUCK


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0 :wow: :0 :wow: UP IN LIGHTS


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 19 2010, 08:15 PM~18856175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> El Raider our first entry. good luck Jesse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gracias Mark
Click to expand...


----------



## BOOM!




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 19 2010, 07:13 PM~18855439
> *see if i can get a ride  :biggrin:
> *


u can roll with me


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 19 2010, 01:37 PM~18852444
> *WE HAVE RECIEVED A SPONSORSHIP FROM THE HYATT PLACE. WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A ROOM FOR NOVEMBER 6TH POST A PIC OF YOUR PLAQUE TO ENTER TO WIN
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY RESERVATION NEEDS SAY YOU ARE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW FOR A DISCOUNT ASK FOR LIZ RIVERA. (909) 980-2200 ext.4168
> 
> http://ontariomills.place.hyatt.com/hyatt/...place/index.jsp
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 19 2010, 01:37 PM~18852444
> *WE HAVE RECIEVED A SPONSORSHIP FROM THE HYATT PLACE. WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A ROOM FOR NOVEMBER 6TH POST A PIC OF YOUR PLAQUE TO ENTER TO WIN
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY RESERVATION NEEDS SAY YOU ARE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW FOR A DISCOUNT ASK FOR LIZ RIVERA. (909) 980-2200 ext.4168
> 
> http://ontariomills.place.hyatt.com/hyatt/...place/index.jsp
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 20 2010, 05:51 AM~18858927
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 14 2010, 09:00 PM~18815263
> *DON'T FORGET TO POST YOUR PICS SO FAR THERE'S MEXICA, CHONGA, AND NOBUENO, RICHIE'S 59 AND GROOVIN RUBEN G2G_Al . :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 19 2010, 01:37 PM~18852444
> *WE HAVE RECIEVED A SPONSORSHIP FROM THE HYATT PLACE. WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A ROOM FOR NOVEMBER 6TH POST A PIC OF YOUR PLAQUE TO ENTER TO WIN
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY RESERVATION NEEDS SAY YOU ARE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW FOR A DISCOUNT ASK FOR LIZ RIVERA. (909) 980-2200 ext.4168
> 
> http://ontariomills.place.hyatt.com/hyatt/...place/index.jsp
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0 :wow: :0 DAMMMMM SHE IS SEXXXXXXXY :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc.

TO THE TOP


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 19 2010, 08:15 PM~18856175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 19 2010, 01:37 PM~18852444
> *We got El Raider, Big Shod, and LocoSoCal. Good luck see you on the 7th  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 14 2010, 09:00 PM~18815263
> *DON'T FORGET TO POST YOUR PICS SO FAR THERE'S MEXICA, CHONGA, AND NOBUENO, RICHIE'S 59 AND GROOVIN RUBEN G2G_Al . LocoSoCal  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 Good Luck to all :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 20 2010, 04:18 PM~18863275
> *We got El Raider, Big Shod, and LocoSoCal. Good luck see you on the 7th  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :naughty: :drama:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Wow I could not find any pics from the 2nd one, then remembered I was out of town and my wife and other members went... Here you go 1, 3, 4...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S COOL ALEX THOSE ARE NICE PICS.
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 19 2010, 02:37 PM~18852444
> *WE HAVE RECIEVED A SPONSORSHIP FROM THE HYATT PLACE. WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A ROOM FOR NOVEMBER 6TH POST A PIC OF YOUR PLAQUE TO ENTER TO WIN
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY RESERVATION NEEDS SAY YOU ARE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW FOR A DISCOUNT ASK FOR LIZ RIVERA. (909) 980-2200 ext.4168
> 
> http://ontariomills.place.hyatt.com/hyatt/...place/index.jsp
> *












.. Hope is not too late!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 20 2010, 10:10 PM~18867095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Hope is not too late!
> *


 :yessad: :0


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 20 2010, 04:18 PM~18863275
> *We got El Raider, Big Shod, and LocoSoCal,FoolishinVegas Good luck see you on the 7th  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

Hey Mark, it was good seeing the TRAFFIC family in Bakersfield...you know we will be at the show....and hey...hows this as a submission for the "plaque" competition????


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 21 2010, 07:27 PM~18874988
> *Hey Mark, it was good seeing the TRAFFIC family in Bakersfield...you know we will be at the show....and hey...hows this as a submission for the "plaque" competition????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion

last year traffic show


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

*T T T*


----------



## mel entertainment

OPEN TO ALL CARS !!! 

TOYS 4 TOTS CAR SHOW @ BOB BIG BOY NORCO 
" OPEN TO ALL CARS " 
CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE TO R.S.V.P JUST GO TO THE LAST PAGE ON EVENTS S ONLY $10 TO PRE REGISTER BEFORE OCTOBER 25 JUST 5 DAYS LEFT - 
DAY OF CAR SHOW $20
www.melentertainment.com 

PLEASE BRING NEW UNWRAPPED TOY FOR DONTATION


----------



## TRAFFIC HD




----------



## King61

**</span>

:h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

>





> :0 :wow: :0 DAMMMMM SHE IS SEXXXXXXXY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Hope is not too late!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mark, it was good seeing the TRAFFIC family in Bakersfield...you know we will be at the show....and hey...hows this as a submission for the "plaque" competition????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will have the drawing next friday. Post up them plaques
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Oct 21 2010, 05:26 AM~18868643-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yessad:  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: Thanks Shod
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by hell [email protected] 21 2010, 07:08 PM~18874782
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way to go Jorge
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MONEY GREEN_@Oct 21 2010, 09:45 PM~18876474
> ***</span>
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*
Thanks King for the posting Good job Traffic*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 20 2010, 05:57 AM~18858955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for your support Sergio


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> Wow I could not find any pics from the 2nd one, then remembered I was out of town and my wife and other members went... Here you go 1, 3, 4...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Alex Nice pics :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Add some pictures from last years show to enter. We will be picking the winner tonight


----------



## BIGRUBE644

*TTT FOR TRAFFIC*


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 11 2010, 12:42 PM~18783921
> *Quote from Mark:::
> ATTENTION: We would like to have everyone post pics of last years show. you will be entered to win a night's stay at the Sheraton Hotel on 6th of November. we will put your name in a hat and the lucky winner will win the stay. We also will be offering teeth whitening from Crossroads Dental Group for second runner-up. GOOD LUCK!
> We will be doing more things online to promote our show. Stay tuned--TRAFFIC C.C. :biggrin:
> 
> GOOD LUCK AND SEND THOSE PICTURES THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT CANT W8 2 see u all there
> *


GOODTIMES CC N BC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Oct 22 2010, 12:59 PM~18881243
> *GOODTIMES CC N BC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Add some pictures from last years show to enter. We will be picking the winner tonight


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Oct 22 2010, 11:10 AM~18880415
> *TTT FOR TRAFFIC
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2010, 10:24 AM~18880120
> *Thanks for your support Sergio
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

We will be raffling off a tattoo from Under the Gun. The first person that names all 3 best of show winners from last years show. Car, Truck, and Bike here is their link. they do some good work.  


http://www.utgink.com/home.php


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2010, 11:37 AM~18880189
> *Add some pictures from last years show to enter. We will be picking the winner tonight
> *


 . . I aquired my 'Nina right at the show last year!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 





























.. and she didn't have problems getting luv right away!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Add some pictures from last years show to enter. We will be picking the winner tonight


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> . . I aquired my 'Nina right at the show last year!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. and she didn't have problems getting luv right away!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion

got the day off from work im ready


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2010, 04:14 PM~18882957
> *We will be raffling off a tattoo from Under the Gun. The first person that names all 3 best of show winners from last years show. Car, Truck, and Bike here is their link. they do some good work.
> http://www.utgink.com/home.php
> *


:x: :x: :x: :x: :x: 

*Car









Truck 









Bike







*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 22 2010, 05:51 PM~18883591
> *:x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> 
> Car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sergio congratulations you got some ink coming!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 22 2010, 05:31 PM~18883477
> *got the day off from work  im ready
> *


:thumbsup: Good luck for the Drawing. at 9 oclock


----------



## 49Merc

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2010, 10:37 AM~18880189
> *Add some pictures from last years show to enter. We will be picking the winner tonight
> *



what is it to late?
i have pix (= :0 

from last year


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Oct 22 2010, 06:50 PM~18883989
> *what is it to late?
> i have pix (= :0
> 
> from last year
> *


post them by 8:30 AND YOUR IN BIG HOMIE


----------



## 49Merc

WELL ALL I KNOW THIS SHOW THE BEST SHOW I EVER BEEN TO SO BIG UPS TO TRAFFIC SO CAL I WAS FLICKING ALWAY HERE ARE SOME OF THE PHOTOS I TOOK FROM LAST YEAR 
















































































HERES THE LINK FORM LAST YEAR 

http://antiquestylecc.com/4th%20Annual%20C...0Show/index.htm :0 

BIG UP 'S TO TRAFFIC 
FOR PUTING UP A SHOW
:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2010, 06:43 PM~18883917
> *Sergio congratulations you got some ink coming!!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> WELL ALL I KNOW THIS SHOW THE BEST SHOW I EVER BEEN TO SO BIG UPS TO TRAFFIC SO CAL I WAS FLICKING ALWAY HERE ARE SOME OF THE PHOTOS I TOOK FROM LAST YEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES THE LINK FORM LAST YEAR
> 
> http://antiquestylecc.com/4th%20Annual%20C...0Show/index.htm :0
> 
> BIG UP 'S TO TRAFFIC
> FOR PUTING UP A SHOW
> :thumbsup:
> Add some pictures from last years show to enter. We will be picking the winner tonight


----------



## MEXICA

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 22 2010, 07:30 PM~18884251
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: 9:00 pm


----------



## MEXICA

> :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:
> 
> *Car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Dammm ittt :biggrin: thats why you call me  hey i got a tatoo cuming too sunny :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

come on clown confusion lol


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2010, 07:33 PM~18884272
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave: 9:00 pm
> *


Me and my Fiance deserve a night at the sheraton  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:
> 
> *Car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Dammm ittt :biggrin: thats why you call me  hey i got a tatoo cuming too sunny :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> he got you :wow: :wow: :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> WELL ALL I KNOW THIS SHOW THE BEST SHOW I EVER BEEN TO SO BIG UPS TO TRAFFIC SO CAL I WAS FLICKING ALWAY HERE ARE SOME OF THE PHOTOS I TOOK FROM LAST YEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES THE LINK FORM LAST YEAR
> 
> http://antiquestylecc.com/4th%20Annual%20C...0Show/index.htm :0
> 
> BIG UP 'S TO TRAFFIC
> FOR PUTING UP A SHOW
> 
> 
> THOSE R SOME GOOD PICS


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:
> 
> *Car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Dammm ittt :biggrin: thats why you call me  hey i got a tatoo cuming too sunny :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :wow: UHHH LIKE THE TRIKE :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## LocoSoCal

> :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:
> 
> *Car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Dammm ittt :biggrin: thats why you call me  hey i got a tatoo cuming too sunny :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> I just txt you to say , Sup :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2010, 06:43 PM~18883917
> *Sergio congratulations you got some ink coming!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion

MY BIKE ALMOST READY FOR UR SHOW FIRST TIME THIS BIKE IS COMING OUT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 22 2010, 08:19 PM~18884597
> *:0  :0
> *


:wave: :wave: 


> MY BIKE ALMOST READY FOR UR SHOW FIRST TIME THIS BIKE IS COMING OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 22 2010, 08:07 PM~18884486
> *I just txt you to say , Sup  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dammm itttt :biggrin: congrats to the homie


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2010, 07:40 PM~18884317
> *he got you :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Dammmm ittttt o well


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 22 2010, 08:42 PM~18884795
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: dammm itttt  :biggrin: congrats to the homie
> *


 :buttkick: sometimes you receive some of these Noah. Good luck to all


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 15 2010, 10:53 PM~18824689
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BIG MEXHIKA GOT SOLD  :biggrin: GONE TO THE EAST COAST TO AN ART GALLERY


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2010, 08:45 PM~18884836
> *:buttkick: sometimes you receive some of these Noah. Good luck to all
> *


BIG MARK :rofl: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 22 2010, 08:47 PM~18884858
> *BIG MEXHIKA GOT SOLD   :biggrin:  GONE TO THE EAST COAST TO AN ART GALLERY
> *


that bike was real bad :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

sup Mark... :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion

who won


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2010, 08:50 PM~18884892
> *that bike was real bad :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BIG MARK


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Congratulations No Bueno you have won the teeth whitening


----------



## G2G_Al

Congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ALSO KEEP POSTING YOUR PLAQUES FOR THE NIGHT STAY AT THE HYATT PLACE FOR THE 6TH. THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT

http://ontariomills.place.hyatt.com/hyatt/...place/index.jsp
ASK FOR LIZ AND MENTION TRAFFIC C C FOR A DISCOUNT


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2010, 10:04 PM~18885627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations No Bueno you have won the teeth whitening
> *




CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2010, 11:04 PM~18885627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations No Bueno you have won the teeth whitening
> *


... Wait a minute!!!! For reals!!!!!!!!!???? :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 22 2010, 10:26 PM~18885832
> *... Wait a minute!!!! For reals!!!!!!!!!????  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


YOU WON UCE. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2010, 11:28 PM~18885848
> *YOU WON UCE. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: . . . .. :0 :cheesy: 

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: 

:run: :run: :run: :run: . . :h5: ! ! ! ! ! ! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

Plaque Picture at 3rd annual show..


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> Plaque Picture at 3rd annual show..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE PIC AL GOOD LUCK IN THE DRAWING THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT G2G


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 22 2010, 10:39 PM~18885932
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  . . . ..  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  . .  :h5:  ! ! ! ! ! !  :biggrin:
> *


IT LOOKS LIKE YOU'RE A HAPPY CONTESTANT :run: :wave:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2010, 11:50 PM~18886005
> *IT LOOKS LIKE YOU'RE A HAPPY CONTESTANT :run:    :wave:
> *


:yes:


----------



## MEXICA

DAM IT :biggrin: CONGRATS TO BOTH WINNERS AND ALL THE REST OF THE WINNERS AT THIS YEAR SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 22 2010, 11:10 PM~18886136
> *DAM IT :biggrin:  CONGRATS TO BOTH WINNERS AND ALL THE REST OF THE WINNERS AT THIS YEAR SHOW  :biggrin:
> *


YOU'RE STILL IN FOR THE DRAWING


----------



## 49Merc

Congratulations to the winners :run: this is FUN :boink: 

Raffles already  good luck to all that didnt win like mark said theres next friday :x:


----------



## EL RAIDER

did I win the hat? :biggrin:


----------



## chonga




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 22 2010, 08:42 PM~18884795
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: dammm itttt  :biggrin: congrats to the homie
> *


I knew what car and truck got best of show , kind of new what bike , just txt you to make sure it was your bike


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 22 2010, 10:04 PM~18885627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations No Bueno you have won the teeth whitening
> *


Congrats to winners


----------



## pauls 1967

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> <span style=\'color:red\'>  THATS KOOL GIVEN OUT PRIZES BEFORE THE SHOW AND AT THE SHOW


----------



## groovin ruben

:angry: 

























:biggrin: Congrats Guys !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Oct 23 2010, 03:20 AM~18886672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Bobby G.

Wishing you all the best, Traffic......

From Bobby G & All the Boulevard Aces ,Texas...

TTMFT


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 22 2010, 11:54 PM~18886333
> *did I win the hat?  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :boink:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 23 2010, 08:01 PM~18890698
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :boink:
> *


congrats brotha  :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 23 2010, 04:14 PM~18889472
> *:buttkick:
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 23 2010, 09:27 PM~18891287
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

we have a quick trivia for fudruckers dinner for 2 in ontario. Who took furthest distance last year? first one to answer wins. :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> GOOD LUCK! LATIN LUXURY THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 23 2010, 09:50 PM~18891527
> *we have a quick trivia for fudruckers dinner for 2 in ontario. Who took furthest distance last year? first one to answer wins. :cheesy:
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 23 2010, 10:50 PM~18891527
> *we have a quick trivia for fudruckers dinner for 2 in ontario. Who took furthest distance last year? first one to answer wins. :cheesy:
> *


Uso Miami! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 23 2010, 10:12 PM~18891713
> *Uso Miami!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I DON'T HAVE ANYTHING DOCUMENTED FOR UCE MIAMI


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

POST A PIC OF IT. YES YOU ARE RIGHT.


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 23 2010, 11:18 PM~18891749
> *POST A PIC OF IT. YES YOU ARE RIGHT.
> *












. . Diesel Wheels / Miami FL. :cheesy:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 23 2010, 11:42 PM~18891907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . Diesel Wheels / Miami FL.  :cheesy:
> *





















.. :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 23 2010, 10:42 PM~18891907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . Diesel Wheels / Miami FL.  :cheesy:
> *


DAMN HOTEL AND DINNER. YOU'RE SET. CONGRATULATIONS THANKS FOR PARTICIPATING. BIG UPS UCE :h5:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 23 2010, 11:44 PM~18891921
> *DAMN HOTEL AND DINNER. YOU'RE SET. CONGRATULATIONS THANKS FOR PARTICIPATING. BIG UPS UCE :h5:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 23 2010, 10:56 PM~18891993
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that's a good one. you need to go to the casino you're pretty lucky.


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 23 2010, 11:58 PM~18892002
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that's a good one. you need to go to the casino you're pretty lucky.
> *


 :rofl: . . I guess that's how I maintain out here in Sin City ! :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 23 2010, 11:03 PM~18892028
> *:rofl:  . . I guess that's how I maintain out here in Sin City !  :biggrin:
> *



Congrats USO on the wins and thank u guys for being a solid family supporter....thanks and have a safe drive out here...


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 24 2010, 09:21 AM~18893079
> *Congrats USO on the wins and thank u guys for being a solid family supporter....thanks and have a safe drive out here...
> *


Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel64

TTT :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 23 2010, 10:44 PM~18891921
> *DAMN HOTEL AND DINNER. YOU'RE SET. CONGRATULATIONS THANKS FOR PARTICIPATING. BIG UPS UCE :h5:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 23 2010, 10:42 PM~18891907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . Diesel Wheels / Miami FL.  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## crayzy 8




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Oct 24 2010, 10:15 PM~18899090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass

RARECLASS CC WILL BE THEIR SUPPORTING TRAFFIC GOOD LOOKING WITH THIS GOOD SHOW TO THE TOP


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 25 2010, 03:16 AM~18900576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Oct 25 2010, 12:12 AM~18900021
> *RARECLASS CC WILL BE THEIR SUPPORTING TRAFFIC GOOD LOOKING WITH THIS GOOD SHOW TO THE TOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks good luck in the contest


----------



## strictly ricc

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 9 2010, 06:42 PM~17147824
> *P.S. THANK YOU FROM ALL THE TRAFFIC FAMILY  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Strictly Ridin is there. gracias!  :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by strictly ricc_@Oct 25 2010, 06:25 PM~18906346
> *Strictly Ridin is there. gracias!   :biggrin:
> *


Post that plaque and enter to win a hotel night on the 6th at the Hyatt Place


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 25 2010, 06:56 PM~18906660
> *Post that plaque and enter to win a hotel night on the 6th at the Hyatt Place
> *



. . . . T T T . . . .


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 23 2010, 10:42 PM~18891907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . Diesel Wheels / Miami FL.  :cheesy:
> *




BAD A$$ TRUCKS :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## All Out Customs

Just a few more weeks.


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

WHAT UP MARK :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

http://www.cfrperformance.com/



CFR IS A PROUD SPONSOR OF TRAFFIC CAR SHOW THEY HAVE BEEN OUR SPONSORS FOR 5 YEARS. THEY HAVE VERY GOOD QUALITY PARTS. ASK FOR HARRY 909 947-7888 THEY ARE LOCATED IN ONTARIO CA. THEY HAVE SOME GOOD STUFF THE LINK IS ABOVE.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 3GENERATIONS64_@Oct 25 2010, 09:26 PM~18908479
> *WHAT UP MARK :wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP JOHNNY? :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TODAY WE'LL BE RAFFELING OFF A MASSAGE 1/2 HR. LOCATED IN NORCO. SPONSORED BY DR. JOSE PONCE. LET TRAFFIC TAKE YOUR ACHES AND PAINS AWAY FOR AWHILE. DONE BY A NICE LOOKING GIRL. 





ALL YOU HAVE TO ANSWER IS WHO TOOK CLUB PARTICIPATION AT OUR THIRD ANNUAL CAR SHOW


----------



## chonga

:naughty: :roflmao:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD+Oct 25 2010, 10:10 PM~18908944-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chonga_@Oct 25 2010, 10:18 PM~18909049
> *:naughty:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## The wagon

Thats easy
anyone ??


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Oct 25 2010, 10:53 PM~18909413
> *Thats easy
> anyone ??
> *


WE CAN'T PLAY MARLIN.


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 25 2010, 10:54 PM~18909427
> *WE CAN'T PLAY MARLIN.
> *


----------



## The wagon

i know i am just saying thats an easy one 4 everyone to get :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Oct 25 2010, 11:00 PM~18909471
> *
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## hell razer




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Oct 25 2010, 11:02 PM~18909488
> *i know i am just saying thats an easy one 4 everyone to get :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YEP WE'RE JUST TRYING TO SPREAD THE LOVE.


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 25 2010, 11:05 PM~18909510
> *YEP WE'RE JUST TRYING TO SPREAD THE LOVE.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Toro

Lifestyle took it?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 25 2010, 11:12 PM~18909557
> *Lifestyle took it?
> *


SORRY TORO THAT WAS THE 4TH. WE NEED THE THIRD ANNUAL SHOW.


----------



## 49Merc

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 25 2010, 10:12 PM~18908963
> *TODAY WE'LL BE RAFFELING OFF A MASSAGE 1/2 HR. LOCATED IN NORCO. SPONSORED BY DR. JOSE PONCE. LET TRAFFIC TAKE YOUR ACHES AND PAINS AWAY FOR AWHILE. DONE BY A NICE LOOKING GIRL.
> ALL YOU HAVE TO ANSWER IS WHO TOOK CLUB PARTICIPATION AT OUR THIRD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
> *


oldies SGV aka ANTIQUES CC :biggrin: :x:
UPLAND


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 26 2010, 12:14 AM~18909564
> *SORRY TORO THAT WAS THE 4TH.  WE NEED THE THIRD ANNUAL SHOW.
> *


Damn I think I was pretty buzzed at the show hehehehe aaaahhhhhh....I remeber seeing a ton of Nokturnal, damn everyone repped hard that year


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Oct 25 2010, 11:17 PM~18909578
> *oldies SGV  aka ANTIQUES CC :biggrin: :x:
> *


NO SOMEONE CAME IN A LITTLE DEEPER. YOU CAN GET IT


----------



## 49Merc

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 25 2010, 11:19 PM~18909585
> *NO SOMEONE CAME IN A LITTLE DEEPER. YOU CAN GET IT
> *


OHHHHHHHHHHHHH
BALLERZ INC


----------



## Toro

Can't wait for this years show, gonna be off the hook.....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TORO YOU WERE THERE TOO. COME ON THINK


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 25 2010, 11:19 PM~18909591
> *Can't wait for this years show, gonna be off the hook.....
> *


THANKS TORO WE HOPE. WE TRY TO MAKE EVERYONE AS COMFORTABLE AS POSSIBLE.


----------



## RareClass

WAS IT ROLLERZ


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Oct 25 2010, 11:26 PM~18909626
> *WAS IT ROLLERZ
> *


SORRY NO. KEEP TRYING THEY CAME IN DEEP A WHOLE LOT OF THEM


----------



## 49Merc

AND THE ANSWER IS MARK :rimshot: ???


----------



## Thriller

Swift


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Oct 25 2010, 11:19 PM~18909587
> *OHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> BALLERZ INC
> *


BINGO YOU GOT IT ANTIQUE STYLE. THANKS FOR PLAYING AND ALL THE SUPPORT.


----------



## 49Merc

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 25 2010, 11:32 PM~18909658
> *BINGO YOU GOT IT ANTIQUE STYLE. THANKS FOR PLAYING AND ALL THE SUPPORT.
> *



:0 :0 i never win anything yeahh 
i just remmber couse they also won the 2nd :h5: 
thanks TRAFFIC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Oct 25 2010, 11:35 PM~18909675
> *:0  :0  i never win anything yeahh
> i just remmber couse they also won the 2nd  :h5:
> thanks TRAFFIC
> *


YEA IT WAS A TRIP IT SEEMED LIKE THEIR LINE WAS NEVER GONNA STOP. :around: :around: :around:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE WILL BE RAFFELING THESE OFF SOON STAY TUNED FOR THE QUESTION. SPONSORED BY CFR


----------



## 49Merc

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 25 2010, 11:39 PM~18909704
> *YEA IT WAS A TRIP IT SEEMED LIKE THEIR LINE WAS NEVER GONNA STOP.  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *



i was like :run: 
will I will let the others win and have fun 
I won so thats all for me 
once agin thanks MARK and the Traffic Car Club :thumbsup: ohh and by the way love the color patterns on your 58 
gota love those 58 impalas


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Oct 25 2010, 11:54 PM~18909771
> *i was like  :run:
> will I will let the others win and have fun
> I won so thats all for me
> once agin thanks MARK and the Traffic Car Club  :thumbsup:  ohh and by the way  love the color patterns on your 58
> gota love those 58 impalas
> *


THANKS BIG HOMIE KEEP PLAYING WERE JUST TRYING TO SHOW OUR APPRECIATION ILL GET YOU THAT CERTIFICATE FOR THE MASSAGE. HOPE YOU ENJOY IT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0 :naughty: :naughty: :0


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## chonga

:biggrin:


> :0 :naughty: :naughty: :0
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE WILL BE RAFFELING THESE OFF SOON STAY TUNED FOR THE QUESTION. SPONSORED BY CFR


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Aint no Body!
:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Oct 26 2010, 08:38 AM~18911208
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 25 2010, 11:47 PM~18909745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE WILL BE RAFFELING THESE OFF SOON STAY TUNED FOR THE QUESTION. SPONSORED BY CFR
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> <span style=\'color:green\'>  THOSE ARE REAL NICE MARK SOMEBODY IS GOING 2 B HAPPY


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> :0 :naughty: :naughty: :0
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> WE WILL BE RAFFELING THESE OFF SOON STAY TUNED FOR THE QUESTION. SPONSORED BY CFR


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## 69 impala

> <span style=\'color:green\'>  THOSE ARE REAL NICE MARK SOMEBODY IS GOING 2 B HAPPY
> 
> 
> 
> x2
Click to expand...


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 25 2010, 11:47 PM~18909745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE WILL BE RAFFELING THESE OFF SOON STAY TUNED FOR THE QUESTION. SPONSORED BY CFR
> *







:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Oct 26 2010, 11:01 AM~18912397-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck GoodTimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by FORBIDDEN [email protected] 26 2010, 12:14 PM~18912888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by RUSTY [email protected] 26 2010, 02:45 PM~18914268
> *:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: thanks rusty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 69 [email protected] 26 2010, 03:11 PM~18914529
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: you're always lucky angel Stay tuned for the question.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hell razer_@Oct 26 2010, 07:25 PM~18916848
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

keep posting pictures of last years show to enter one night on the 6th of November at the Sheraton




And make sure to post your plaque to enter to win a night at the Hyatt place for the 6th of November
We will be picking these on friday

And also stay tuned to win the valve covers. Good luck everyone and thanks for your support from TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 26 2010, 08:01 PM~18917295
> *keep posting pictures of last years show to enter one night on the 6th of November at the Sheraton
> And make sure to post your plaque to enter to win a night at the Hyatt place for the 6th of November
> We will be picking these on friday
> 
> And also stay tuned to win the valve covers. Good luck everyone and thanks for your support from TRAFFIC C.C.
> *





G/L TO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE HAVE DINNER FOR TWO AT PERRICO RANCHERO LOCATED IN ALTA LOMA CLOSE TO THE SHOW. 

THE FIRST ONE THAT ANSWERS THIS WILL WIN.
WHO WON BEST OF SHOW AND BEST TRUCK AT OUR 3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW IN UPLAND? GOOD LUCK


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 26 2010, 08:44 PM~18917869
> *WE HAVE DINNER FOR TWO AT PERRICO RANCHERO LOCATED IN ALTA LOMA CLOSE TO THE SHOW.
> 
> THE FIRST ONE THAT ANSWERS THIS WILL WIN.
> WHO WON BEST OF SHOW AND BEST TRUCK AT OUR 3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW IN UPLAND? GOOD LUCK
> *


 :wave: oh ohhh ohhhh i know i know :wow:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 26 2010, 08:45 PM~18917885
> *:wave: oh ohhh ohhhh i know i know :wow:
> *


DAMN SHOD PUT IT PUT IT.


----------



## pimp slap

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 26 2010, 08:44 PM~18917869
> *WE HAVE DINNER FOR TWO AT PERRICO RANCHERO LOCATED IN ALTA LOMA CLOSE TO THE SHOW.
> 
> THE FIRST ONE THAT ANSWERS THIS WILL WIN.
> WHO WON BEST OF SHOW AND BEST TRUCK AT OUR 3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW IN UPLAND? GOOD LUCK
> *


cherry 64 and big als truck( i dont know the name of it)


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Oct 26 2010, 08:47 PM~18917913
> *cherry 64 and big als truck( i dont know the name of it)
> *


YOU GOT IT UCE CAN YOU POST PICS OF THEM THANKS AND CONGRATULATIONS :cheesy:


----------



## pimp slap

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 26 2010, 08:49 PM~18917938
> *YOU GOT IT UCE CAN YOU POST PICS OF THEM THANKS AND CONGRATULATIONS :cheesy:
> *


tight between me and my uso cisco were set for the weekend
goodlooking out traffic fam bam


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Oct 26 2010, 08:52 PM~18917966
> *tight between me and my uso cisco were set for the weekend
> goodlooking out traffic fam bam
> *











HOPE YOU HAVE A GOOD TIME. :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 26 2010, 08:49 PM~18917938
> *YOU GOT IT UCE CAN YOU POST PICS OF THEM THANKS AND CONGRATULATIONS :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

I took a lot of pics last year but these were my favorites


















That old cat was the [email protected] I hope I'm still rollin to shows when I'm that age


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 26 2010, 09:56 PM~18918637
> *I took a lot of pics last year but these were my favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That old cat was the [email protected]  I hope I'm still rollin to shows when I'm that age
> *


GOOD LUCK SIN SIXTY 
NICE PICS THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58, dannys64, jojo67, Sin Sixty, OG-CRENSHAW :wave:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 26 2010, 09:59 PM~18918663
> *GOOD LUCK SIN SIXTY
> NICE PICS THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT
> *


----------



## jojo67




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67




----------



## dannys64

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 26 2010, 10:00 PM~18918685
> * TRAFFIC 58, dannys64, jojo67, Sin Sixty, OG-CRENSHAW :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> GOOD LUCK JOJO67 NICE PICS


----------



## LowriderLobo

Streetlow Magazine will be attending the Traffic Car Club Car Show in Ontario CA on November 7, 2010. As always, we are looking for beautiful local models to attend this show with us and be noticed. Traffic thrown a great show with lots of vendors to network with . Streetlow is always VIP at this show, as such, so w...ill you. Come with us, shoot with our photographers and get noticed. At previous shows we have found beautiful classic cars to shoot and do features on location. If you are interested contact John below. Try Streetlow, we will make you famous.

John Pineda
joh[email protected]
(831) 262-1245

See More


----------



## Sin Sixty




----------



## jojo67

*WE'LL BE BACK......GREAT SHOW LAST YEAR AND THE ONE BEFORE IN UPLAND!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> Streetlow Magazine will be attending the Traffic Car Club Car Show in Ontario CA on November 7, 2010. As always, we are looking for beautiful local models to attend this show with us and be noticed. Traffic thrown a great show with lots of vendors to network with . Streetlow is always VIP at this show, as such, so w...ill you. Come with us, shoot with our photographers and get noticed. At previous shows we have found beautiful classic cars to shoot and do features on location. If you are interested contact John below. Try Streetlow, we will make you famous.
> 
> John Pineda
> [email protected]
> (831) 262-1245
> 
> See More
> THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT STREETLOW SEE YOU THERE JOHN,PAULIE,GILBERT
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> GOOD LUCK FRIDAY. REAL NICE PIC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> *WE'LL BE BACK......GREAT SHOW LAST YEAR AND THE ONE BEFORE IN UPLAND!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> THANKS BROTHER WE TRY OUR BEST. WE'RE GONNA TRY TO HAVE NEW THINGS LIKE THE BIKINI CONTEST. POST UP A PIC OF YOUR PLAQUE GOODTIMES


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by dannys64_@Oct 26 2010, 10:08 PM~18918765
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHAT'S UP LITTLE DANNY SEE YOU SOON GIVE ME A CALL


----------



## dannys64

Hey mark- what time do you need me on the 7th


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by dannys64_@Oct 26 2010, 10:20 PM~18918898
> *Hey mark- what time do you need me on the 7th
> *


ON THE SIXTH A LITTLE TRAFFIC PRE PARTY AT MY HOUSE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58, dannys64, hell razer, cook1970, 72 kutty
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cook1970

cook1970, Sin Sixty, TRAFFIC 58, dannys64, hell razer, 72 kutty
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 26 2010, 10:25 PM~18918952
> *cook1970, Sin Sixty, TRAFFIC 58, dannys64, hell razer, 72 kutty
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


YOU READY COOK?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: TRAFFIC 58, 6ix5iveIMP, hcat54, dannys64, hell razer
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## hcat54

:wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> <span style=\'color:green\'>  THOSE ARE REAL NICE MARK SOMEBODY IS GOING 2 B HAPPY
> WHO WANTS TO WIN THESE BAD BOYS GUARANTEED TO LOOK GOOD IN ANY CAR.
Click to expand...


----------



## hell razer

JUST A FEW PICS FROM LAST YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dannys64

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 26 2010, 10:23 PM~18918926
> *ON THE SIXTH A LITTLE TRAFFIC PRE PARTY AT MY HOUSE
> *


Cool :biggrin: what time and what should I Bring ?


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 26 2010, 10:23 PM~18918926
> *ON THE SIXTH A LITTLE TRAFFIC PRE PARTY AT MY HOUSE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Oct 26 2010, 10:31 PM~18919023-->
> 
> 
> 
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: TRAFFIC 58, 6ix5iveIMP, hcat54, dannys64, hell razer
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SUP JEFF? AKA COLDBLOODED
> <!--QuoteBegin-hcat54_@Oct 26 2010, 10:31 PM~18919034
> *:wave:
> *


SUP HECTOR SEE YOU THURSDAY :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 26 2010, 10:23 PM~18918926
> *ON THE SIXTH A LITTLE TRAFFIC PRE PARTY AT MY HOUSE
> *


  :0 DAMMMM A PARTY AT UR HOUSE MARK :biggrin: I DONT THINK IT WILL B LITTLE THEN IM SURE THERES GONNA B ALOT OF TRAFFIC AT UR HOUSE HAVEN FUN


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by dannys64_@Oct 26 2010, 10:35 PM~18919076
> *Cool  :biggrin:  what time and what should I Bring ?
> *


NOTHING LIL HOMIE JUST COME. YOU CAN STAY AT MY PAD AND GO WITH US IN THE MORNING


----------



## hell razer

MY CARNAL CAME FROM NEBRASKA LAST YEAR HE'S TRYING TO MAKE OUT HERE AGAIN HE HAD A REAL GOOD TIME AS YOU CAN SEE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 26 2010, 10:37 PM~18919099
> *   :0 DAMMMM A PARTY AT UR HOUSE MARK  :biggrin: I DONT THINK IT WILL B LITTLE THEN IM SURE THERES GONNA B ALOT OF TRAFFIC AT UR HOUSE HAVEN FUN
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 6ix5iveIMP, hell razer, dannys64, The wagon, TRAFFIC 58, hcat54


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

The wagon WHAT'S UP MARLIN YOU READY


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> MY CARNAL CAME FROM NEBRASKA LAST YEAR HE'S TRYING TO MAKE OUT HERE AGAIN HE HAD A REAL GOOD TIME AS YOU CAN SEE :biggrin: :biggrin:
> THAT'S A NICE PICTURE


----------



## dannys64

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 26 2010, 10:37 PM~18919102
> *NOTHING LIL HOMIE JUST COME. YOU CAN STAY AT MY PAD AND GO WITH US IN THE MORNING
> *


sounds good see u then


----------



## hell razer

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 26 2010, 10:37 PM~18919099
> *   :0 DAMMMM A PARTY AT UR HOUSE MARK  :biggrin: I DONT THINK IT WILL B LITTLE THEN IM SURE THERES GONNA B ALOT OF TRAFFIC AT UR HOUSE HAVEN FUN
> *


WE'RE ALL READY TO HAVE ALOT OF FUN.


----------



## hell razer

I LIKE THIS PICTURE TO


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> I LIKE THIS PICTURE TO
> 
> LOOKING GOOD TRAFFIC


----------



## hell razer

:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## .Mr.Inc.

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Oct 26 2010, 11:44 PM~18919181
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


TO THE TOP FOR MY BIG HOMIES FROM TRAFFIC CC


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## LowriderLobo

i hope i can make it down there and get some good video


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Oct 26 2010, 11:29 PM~18919546
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: john :wave:


----------



## Toro

Impalas Mag will be in the house, see everyone there....


----------



## LowriderLobo

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 26 2010, 10:33 PM~18919573
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: john :wave:
> *


hey bro my name is rick aka LOBO, John had me post the info up for him. I hope i make it down there to the show so i can get some good video.


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0 :wow: :0 NICE VIDEO SHES SEXXXXXY :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 26 2010, 09:56 PM~18918637
> *I took a lot of pics last year but these were my favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That old cat was the [email protected]  I hope I'm still rollin to shows when I'm that age
> *


X2


----------



## nobueno

The show is getting closer! I cannot want for this one!


----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

LESS THEN TWO WEEKS!


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 27 2010, 09:40 AM~18921607
> *LESS THEN TWO WEEKS!
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

>


----------



## The wagon

i am ready to get this show started :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT STREETLOW SEE YOU THERE JOHN,PAULIE,GILBERT
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
WHAT UP BROTHA, I CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW.. I'LL BE UP ON SATURDAY, SEE YOU GUYS THEN...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT STREETLOW SEE YOU THERE JOHN,PAULIE,GILBERT
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


WHAT UP BROTHA, I CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW.. I'LL BE UP ON SATURDAY, SEE YOU GUYS THEN... 
[/quote]
cool paulie see you then thanks for the support STREETLOW


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> The show is getting closer! I cannot want for this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS JAE FOR YOUR SUPPORT
> :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

69 impala, casuals :wave: :wave:


----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2010, 04:16 PM~18924529
> * 69 impala, casuals :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: Was up Mark almost time :biggrin: 

Looks like you guy's are ready


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 27 2010, 04:18 PM~18924544
> *:wave:  Was up Mark almost time  :biggrin:
> 
> Looks like you guy's are ready
> *


YEA ANGEL THINGS ARE MOVING ALONG. SEE YOU ON THE SEVENTH HOMIE. POST A PIC OF YOUR PLAQUE ENTER TO WIN. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Vm0m0

Thanks for adding a pic of my tricycle on this years flier. We'll see ya there.


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0+Oct 27 2010, 06:57 PM~18925903-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for adding a pic of my tricycle on this years flier. We'll see ya there.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool thank you for your support
> <!--QuoteBegin-pauls 1967_@Oct 27 2010, 07:02 PM~18925955
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 26 2010, 10:59 PM~18919331
> *TO THE TOP FOR MY BIG HOMIES FROM TRAFFIC CC
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Oct 27 2010, 02:25 PM~18923621
> *i am ready to get this show started  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *






LET'S DO THIS FAMILIA!!!!!!
WERE ALL READY


----------



## prestige

Rollerz only will be there coachella chapter


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Oct 27 2010, 06:57 PM~18925903
> *Thanks for adding a pic of my tricycle on this years flier. We'll see ya there.
> *




   



THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Oct 27 2010, 07:41 PM~18926354
> *Rollerz only will be there coachella chapter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

>
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

These are the contestants for the Picture--
-Mexica
-Chonga
-Richie's 59
-Groovin Ruben
-G2G_AL
-LocoSoCal
-Clown Confusion
-FleetAngel
-49Merc
-Sin Sixty

Add your name from last year's show (original pictures)
For a night stay at the Sheraton on November 6th


Good Luck to all Friday


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

These are the contestants for post your plaque:
-El Raider
-Big Shod
-LocoSoCal
-Toro
-Clown Confusion
-G2G_AL
-Latin Luxury
-RareClass
-Sin Sixty

This is for a night at the Hyatt place on the 6th of November.

Post those plaques picking a winner on Friday.
Good Luck To All 

We thank you for all your support
--TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## King61

I'll post some pictures when I get my laptop back


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 27 2010, 08:04 PM~18926654
> *I'll post some pictures when I get my laptop back
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

*TTT!* :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

Here's my plaque


----------



## hell razer

BACK TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

we have a question. what month was the 4th annual traffic show featured in lowrider magazine. you will win dinner for 2 at fuddruckers :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Oct 27 2010, 09:07 PM~18927266
> *Here's my plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

These are the contestants for post your plaque:
-El Raider
-Big Shod
-LocoSoCal
-Toro
-Clown Confusion
-G2G_AL
-Latin Luxury
-RareClass
-Sin Sixty
-mrangel71
This is for a night at the Hyatt place on the 6th of November.

Post those plaques picking a winner on Friday.
Good Luck To All 

We thank you for all your support
--TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 27 2010, 09:12 PM~18927332
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2010, 09:12 PM~18927328
> *we have a question. what month was the 4th annual traffic show featured in lowrider magazine. you will win dinner for 2 at fuddruckers :cheesy:
> *


J :biggrin: June 2010


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

Going to try my hardest to make this show with my car


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Oct 27 2010, 09:26 PM~18927475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to try my hardest to make this show with my car
> *


  HOPEFULLY YOU MAKE IT


----------



## prestige

Heres my plaque


----------



## RareClass

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2010, 09:12 PM~18927328
> *we have a question. what month was the 4th annual traffic show featured in lowrider magazine. you will win dinner for 2 at fuddruckers :cheesy:
> *


WAS IT THE MAY ISSUE :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 27 2010, 09:28 PM~18927494
> * HOPEFULLY YOU MAKE IT
> *


YOU'RE RIGHT ANGEL CONGRATULATIONS. GOOD SEEING YOU IN BAKERSFIELD. SEE YOU ON THE 7TH :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Oct 27 2010, 09:31 PM~18927525
> *Heres my plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Marsellus

are those guys el alfonso and el volo coming out with the girls to this show????? :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58, RareClass, sixfourjoe, Marsellus, prestige, mrangel71, El Alfonso :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 27 2010, 09:32 PM~18927541
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


ADD HIM TO THE LIST MEMO.


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Oct 27 2010, 09:31 PM~18927525
> *Heres my plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RareClass

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2010, 09:34 PM~18927554
> *TRAFFIC 58, RareClass, sixfourjoe, Marsellus, prestige, mrangel71, El Alfonso :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2010, 07:56 PM~18926551
> *These are the contestants for post your plaque:
> -El Raider
> -Big Shod
> -LocoSoCal
> -Toro
> -Clown Confusion
> -G2G_AL
> -Latin Luxury
> -RareClass
> -Sin Sixty
> -prestige
> 
> This is for a night at the Hyatt place on the 6th of November.
> 
> Post those plaques picking a winner on Friday.
> Good Luck To All
> 
> We thank you for all your support
> --TRAFFIC C.C.
> 
> *


  GOOD LUCK EVERYONE


----------



## Marsellus

> _Originally posted by Marsellus_@Oct 27 2010, 09:33 PM~18927549
> *are those guys el alfonso and el volo coming out with the girls to this show?????  :biggrin:
> *


traffic58? traffic lac?

:dunno:


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2010, 09:34 PM~18927554
> *TRAFFIC 58, RareClass, sixfourjoe, Marsellus, prestige, mrangel71, El Alfonso :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: :wave:
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Marsellus_@Oct 27 2010, 09:41 PM~18927624
> *traffic58? traffic lac?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


EL ALFONSO IS COMING. I'M SURE VOLO WILL TOO AND THERE WILL BE A SHIT LOAD OF GIRLS :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by Marsellus+Oct 27 2010, 09:41 PM~18927624-->
> 
> 
> 
> traffic58? traffic lac?
> 
> :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2010, 09:44 PM~18927659
> *EL ALFONSO IS COMING. I'M SURE VOLO WILL TOO AND THERE WILL BE A SHIT LOAD OF GIRLS :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Marsellus

rite on traffic! :thumbsup:

alfonso bringing jenaveve again?


----------



## RareClass

TO THE TOP FOR TRAFFICS 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by Marsellus_@Oct 27 2010, 09:48 PM~18927708
> *rite on traffic! :thumbsup:
> 
> alfonso bringing jenaveve again?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: AND HOPEFULLY SOME MORE SPECIAL GUESTS


----------



## .Mr.Inc.

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 27 2010, 10:32 PM~18927541
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


WOOD UP MEMOLAC DONDE AS ANDADO HOMIE USTED SE PIERDE


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 27 2010, 09:53 PM~18927762
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: AND HOPEFULLY SOME MORE SPECIAL GUESTS
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Oct 27 2010, 09:58 PM~18927809
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## hell razer

:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## 69 impala

Here's my Plque


----------



## 69 impala

What up Memo


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

*HERES THE QUESTION FOR THE VALVE COVERS COURTESY OF CFR

WHAT MONTH WAS TRAFFIC FEATURED AS CLUB OF THE MONTH IN LRM???*

GOOD LUCK


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc.+Oct 27 2010, 09:55 PM~18927783-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOOD UP MEMOLAC DONDE AS ANDADO HOMIE USTED SE PIERDE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PUES YA VES NOMAS DE CALLEJERO JORGE :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-69 impala_@Oct 27 2010, 10:04 PM~18927856
> *What up Memo
> *


WUSSUP ANGEL? HOW YOU DOIN HOMIE, NO SE ME A OLVIDADO QUE TE DEBO POR LA AYUDA  :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

These are the contestants for post your plaque:
-El Raider
-Big Shod
-LocoSoCal
-Toro
-Clown Confusion
-G2G_AL
-Latin Luxury
-RareClass
-Sin Sixty
-prestige
-69 impala

This is for a night at the Hyatt place on the 6th of November.

Post those plaques picking a winner on Friday.
Good Luck To All 

We thank you for all your support
--TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58, 69 impala, MONEY GREEN, Steve9663, 6ix5iveIMP :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Oct 27 2010, 09:26 PM~18927475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to try my hardest to make this show with my car
> *



:biggrin: DO IT ANGEL!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2010, 10:12 PM~18927951
> * TRAFFIC 58, 69 impala, MONEY GREEN, Steve9663, 6ix5iveIMP :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Whats the Hap family :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2010, 10:12 PM~18927951
> * TRAFFIC 58, 69 impala, MONEY GREEN, Steve9663, 6ix5iveIMP :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WUTS UP FELLAS!


----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 27 2010, 10:06 PM~18927878
> *HERES THE QUESTION FOR THE VALVE COVERS COURTESY OF CFR
> 
> WHAT MONTH WAS TRAFFIC FEATURED AS CLUB OF THE MONTH IN LRM???
> 
> GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> TRAFFIC 58, 69 impala, MONEY GREEN, Steve9663, 6ix5iveIMP :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RareClass

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 27 2010, 10:06 PM~18927878
> *HERES THE QUESTION FOR THE VALVE COVERS COURTESY OF CFR
> 
> WHAT MONTH WAS TRAFFIC FEATURED AS CLUB OF THE MONTH IN LRM???
> 
> GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAS IT APRIL 09


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> Whats the Hap family :biggrin:


 WHAT UP TRAFFIC 



> WUTS UP FELLAS!


 WUT UP TRAFFIC



> TRAFFIC 58, 69 impala, MONEY GREEN, Steve9663, 6ix5iveIMP :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WUT UP TRAFFIC MOTHA FUCKA
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Oct 27 2010, 10:16 PM~18928003
> *WAS IT APRIL 09
> *


CONGRATULATIONS RARECLASS THANKS FOR PLAYING TRAFFIC TRIVIA. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT :cheesy:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2010, 10:18 PM~18928019
> *WHAT UP TRAFFIC
> WUT UP TRAFFIC
> WUT UP TRAFFIC MOTHA FUCKA
> *



CHILAXIN with the FAM.... :thumbsup: :wave: :worship:


----------



## RareClass

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2010, 10:20 PM~18928032
> *CONGRATULATIONS RARECLASS THANKS FOR PLAYING TRAFFIC TRIVIA. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT :cheesy:
> *


THANKS HOMIE THOSE WILL LOOK CLEAN ON MY RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 27 2010, 10:20 PM~18928036
> *CHILAXIN with the FAM.... :thumbsup:  :wave:  :worship:
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Oct 27 2010, 10:22 PM~18928051
> *THANKS HOMIE THOSE WILL LOOK CLEAN ON MY RIDE  :biggrin:
> *


ANYTIME YOU WANT TO PICK THEM UP OR I'LL GIVE THEM TO YOU AT THE SHOW. ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Oct 27 2010, 10:22 PM~18928051
> *THANKS HOMIE THOSE WILL LOOK CLEAN ON MY RIDE  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2010, 10:30 PM~18928146
> *ANYTIME YOU WANT TO PICK THEM UP OR I'LL GIVE THEM TO YOU AT THE SHOW. ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT
> *


COOL WELL PM ME UR NUMBER HOW FAR DO YOU LIVE FROM CORONA CA :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 27 2010, 10:33 PM~18928174
> *Congrats :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Oct 27 2010, 10:34 PM~18928183
> *COOL WELL PM ME UR NUMBER HOW FAR DO YOU LIVE FROM CORONA CA  :biggrin:
> *


I'M IN RANCHO CUCAMONGA


----------



## RareClass

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2010, 10:39 PM~18928236
> *I'M IN RANCHO CUCAMONGA
> *


COOL THATS ONLY LIKE 20 MIN FROM MY HOUSE :biggrin:
THANKS TRAFFIC CC


----------



## .Mr.Inc.

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 27 2010, 11:06 PM~18927878
> *HERES THE QUESTION FOR THE VALVE COVERS COURTESY OF CFR
> 
> WHAT MONTH WAS TRAFFIC FEATURED AS CLUB OF THE MONTH IN LRM???
> 
> GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


APRIL OF 09


----------



## .Mr.Inc.

FUCK I LOG IN TO LATE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## bigshod




----------



## Steve9663

smiley`s 84 fleetwood :wave: MORNING


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2010, 10:09 PM~18927918
> *These are the contestants for post your plaque:
> -El Raider
> -Big Shod
> -LocoSoCal
> -Toro
> -Clown Confusion
> -G2G_AL
> -Latin Luxury
> -RareClass
> -Sin Sixty
> -prestige
> -69 impala
> 
> This is for a night at the Hyatt place on the 6th of November.
> 
> Post those plaques picking a winner on Friday.
> Good Luck To All
> 
> We thank you for all your support
> --TRAFFIC C.C.
> 
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

>


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2010, 09:14 PM~18927347
> *These are the contestants for post your plaque:
> -El Raider
> -Big Shod
> -LocoSoCal
> -Toro
> -Clown Confusion
> -G2G_AL
> -Latin Luxury
> -RareClass
> -Sin Sixty
> -mrangel71
> This is for a night at the Hyatt place on the 6th of November.
> 
> Post those plaques picking a winner on Friday.
> Good Luck To All
> 
> We thank you for all your support
> --TRAFFIC C.C.
> 
> *


HERES MY PLAQUE!!


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 28 2010, 08:02 AM~18929921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## The wagon

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> HERES MY PLAQUE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

These are the contestants for post your plaque:
-El Raider
-Big Shod
-LocoSoCal
-Toro
-Clown Confusion
-G2G_AL
-Latin Luxury
-RareClass
-Sin Sixty
-prestige
-69 impala
-Fleetangel
This is for a night at the Hyatt place on the 6th of November.

Post those plaques picking a winner on Friday.
Good Luck To All 

We thank you for all your support
--TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Oct 28 2010, 03:05 PM~18933141
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## pauls 1967

:biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 28 2010, 03:19 PM~18933208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are the contestants for post your plaque:
-El Raider
-Big Shod
-LocoSoCal
-Toro
-Clown Confusion
-G2G_AL
-Latin Luxury
-RareClass
-Sin Sixty
-prestige
-69 impala
mrangel71-
-Fleetangel
-pauls 1967
This is for a night at the Hyatt place on the 6th of November.

Post those plaques picking a winner on Friday.
Good Luck To All 

We thank you for all your support
--TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## 69 impala

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 28 2010, 03:46 PM~18933398
> *These are the contestants for post your plaque:
> -El Raider
> -Big Shod
> -LocoSoCal
> -Toro
> -Clown Confusion
> -G2G_AL
> -Latin Luxury
> -RareClass
> -Sin Sixty
> -prestige
> -69 impala
> -Fleetangel
> -pauls 1967
> This is for a night at the Hyatt place on the 6th of November.
> 
> Post those plaques picking a winner on Friday.
> Good Luck To All
> 
> We thank you for all your support
> --TRAFFIC C.C.
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

These are the contestants for post your plaque:
-El Raider
-Big Shod
-LocoSoCal
-Toro
-Clown Confusion
-G2G_AL
-Latin Luxury
-RareClass
-Sin Sixty
-prestige
-69 impala
mrangel71-
-Fleetangel
-pauls 1967
This is for a night at the Hyatt place on the 6th of November.

Post those plaques picking a winner on Friday.
Good Luck To All 

We thank you for all your support
--TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Oct 28 2010, 03:57 PM~18933475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WE GOT YOU ANGEL.THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. SORRY WE MISSED YOU


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 28 2010, 03:51 PM~18933439
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE WOULD ALSO LIKE TO ANNOUNCE THAT CROSSROADS DENTAL WILL BE GIVING OUT GOODIE BAGS. I'M PRETTY SURE A TOOTH BRUSH, TOOTHPASTE, AND FLOSS KIT. BE SURE TO STOP BY THEIR BOOTH. I THINK THEY HAVE LIKE 500 OF THEM. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK CROSSROADS DENTAL FOR BEING A SPONSOR FOR THE 5TH YEAR.


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 28 2010, 04:00 PM~18933497
> *WE GOT YOU ANGEL.THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. SORRY WE MISSED YOU
> *


  Thanks


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

cook1970 TRAFFIC :wave:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 28 2010, 03:46 PM~18933398
> *These are the contestants for post your plaque:
> -El Raider
> -Big Shod
> -LocoSoCal
> -Toro
> -Clown Confusion
> -G2G_AL
> -Latin Luxury
> -RareClass
> -Sin Sixty
> -prestige
> -69 impala
> mrangel71-
> -Fleetangel
> -pauls 1967
> This is for a night at the Hyatt place on the 6th of November.
> 
> Post those plaques picking a winner on Friday.
> Good Luck To All
> 
> We thank you for all your support
> --TRAFFIC C.C.
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 28 2010, 04:25 PM~18933677
> *
> *


GOOD LUCK CLASSIC STYLE


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Oct 27 2010, 11:34 PM~18928183
> *COOL WELL PM ME UR NUMBER HOW FAR DO YOU LIVE FROM CORONA CA  :biggrin:
> *


I can pic those up for u on my way to Fontana tomorrow


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 28 2010, 04:30 PM~18933726
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>thanks mark hope we win  :biggrin:*


----------



## sinisster65




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by sinisster65_@Oct 28 2010, 06:28 PM~18934729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are the contestants for post your plaque:
-El Raider
-Big Shod
-LocoSoCal
-Toro
-Clown Confusion
-G2G_AL
-Latin Luxury
-RareClass
-Sin Sixty
-prestige
-69 impala
mrangel71-
-Fleetangel
-pauls 1967
-sinisster65
This is for a night at the Hyatt place on the 6th of November.

Post those plaques picking a winner on Friday.
Good Luck To All 

We thank you for all your support
--TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

hell razer :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sinisster65

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 28 2010, 06:14 PM~18935218
> *These are the contestants for post your plaque:
> -El Raider
> -Big Shod
> -LocoSoCal
> -Toro
> -Clown Confusion
> -G2G_AL
> -Latin Luxury
> -RareClass
> -Sin Sixty
> -prestige
> -69 impala
> mrangel71-
> -Fleetangel
> -pauls 1967
> -sinisster65
> 
> This is for a night at the Hyatt place on the 6th of November.
> 
> Post those plaques picking a winner on Friday.
> Good Luck To All
> 
> We thank you for all your support
> --TRAFFIC C.C.
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by sinisster65_@Oct 28 2010, 07:22 PM~18935311
> *
> *


GOOD LUCK STYLE C.C.DON'T FORGET YOU CAN ALSO POST PICS FROM LAST YEAR FOR A NIGHT THE SHERATON FOR NOVEMBER 6TH


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 27 2010, 07:52 PM~18926492
> *These are the contestants for the Picture--
> -Mexica
> -Chonga
> -Richie's 59
> -Groovin Ruben
> -G2G_AL
> -LocoSoCal
> -Clown Confusion
> -FleetAngel
> -49Merc
> -Sin Sixty
> 
> Add your name from last year's show (original pictures)
> For a night stay at the Sheraton on November 6th
> Good Luck to all Friday
> *


DON'T FORGET ABOUT THIS ONE :cheesy:


----------



## hcat54

BUMP FOR TRAFFIC! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by hcat54_@Oct 28 2010, 08:11 PM~18935848
> *THANKS HECTOR</span> :thumbsup:*


----------



## RUSTY 36




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Oct 28 2010, 08:14 PM~18935880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are the contestants for post your plaque:
-El Raider
-Big Shod
-LocoSoCal
-Toro
-Clown Confusion
-G2G_AL
-Latin Luxury
-RareClass
-Sin Sixty
-prestige
-69 impala
mrangel71-
-Fleetangel
-pauls 1967
-sinisster65
-RUSTY 36
This is for a night at the Hyatt place on the 6th of November.

Post those plaques picking a winner on Friday.
Good Luck To All 

We thank you for all your support
--TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 28 2010, 08:18 PM~18935932
> *-Big Shod
> -LocoSoCal
> -Toro
> -Clown Confusion
> -G2G_AL
> -Latin Luxury
> -RareClass
> -Sin Sixty
> -prestige
> -69 impala
> mrangel71-
> -Fleetangel
> -pauls 1967
> -sinisster65
> -RUSTY 36
> This is for a night at the Hyatt place on the 6th of November.
> 
> Post those plaques picking a winner on Friday.
> Good Luck To All
> 
> We thank you for all your support
> --TRAFFIC C.C.</span>
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 28 2010, 08:20 PM~18935952
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GABINO

HERE YOU GO COMPA.....


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: SHIT BRATHAA, HOOK A POOR VATO UP, 'MARK' LOL


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by GABINO+Oct 28 2010, 08:59 PM~18936391-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO COMPA.....
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El Aztec Pride_@Oct 28 2010, 09:54 PM~18936928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: These are the contestants for post your plaque:
> -El Raider
> -Big Shod
> -LocoSoCal
> -Toro
> -Clown Confusion
> -G2G_AL
> -Latin Luxury
> -RareClass
> -Sin Sixty
> -prestige
> -69 impala
> mrangel71-
> -Fleetangel
> -pauls 1967
> -sinisster65
> -RUSTY 36
> -GABINO
> -El Aztec Pride
> This is for a night at the Hyatt place on the 6th of November.
> 
> Post those plaques picking a winner on Friday.
> Good Luck To All
> 
> We thank you for all your support
> --TRAFFIC C.C.</span>*


----------



## .Mr.Inc.

TO THE TOP


----------



## EL RAIDER

when I took my truck took 1st place











last year when my son took his bike


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 28 2010, 10:30 PM~18937255
> *TO THE TOP
> *


THANKS GEORGE :thumbsup: 



> when I took my truck took 1st place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last year when my son took his bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: THANKS JESSE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HAD AN EXTRA PAIR OF POWER BALLS IN MY GARAGE . 








THE FIRST ONE THAT POSTS A PIC OF THE HOOTER GIRLS FROM LAST YEAR


----------



## .Mr.Inc.

> THANKS GEORGE :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I took my truck took 1st place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last year when my son took his bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: THANKS JESSE
> 
> 
> 
> EY BIG MARK THE 58 U GOT IS NICE HOMIE
Click to expand...


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 28 2010, 11:06 PM~18937460
> *HAD AN EXTRA PAIR OF POWER BALLS IN MY GARAGE .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE FIRST ONE THAT POSTS A PIC OF THE HOOTER GIRLS FROM LAST YEAR
> *


Damm I seached all the topics from last year and could not find any....

Oh Well.....


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 28 2010, 11:06 PM~18937460
> *HAD AN EXTRA PAIR OF POWER BALLS IN MY GARAGE .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE FIRST ONE THAT POSTS A PIC OF THE HOOTER GIRLS FROM LAST YEAR
> *











HERE YOU GO MARK.... :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Vm0m0

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

Looks like we have a winner!! :0


----------



## hcat54




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 29 2010, 01:27 AM~18938149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO MARK.... :biggrin:
> *



I send the pic to Pauly to post it 4 me :biggrin:


----------



## RI82REGAL




----------



## Fleetangel

> TTT
Click to expand...


----------



## hcat54

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 29 2010, 01:27 AM~18938149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO MARK.... :biggrin:
> *


cool paulie congratulations. thanks for your support streetlow :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

These are the contestants for post your plaque:
-El Raider
-Big Shod
-LocoSoCal
-Toro
-Clown Confusion
-G2G_AL
-Latin Luxury
-RareClass
-Sin Sixty
-prestige
-69 impala
mrangel71-
-Fleetangel
-pauls 1967
-sinisster65
-RUSTY 36
-GABINO
-El Aztec Pride
-RI82REGAL
This is for a night at the Hyatt place on the 6th of November.

Post those plaques picking a winner on Friday.
Good Luck To All 

We thank you for all your support
--TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

These are the contestants for the Picture--
-Mexica
-Chonga
-Richie's 59
-Groovin Ruben
-G2G_AL
-LocoSoCal
-Clown Confusion
-FleetAngel
-49Merc
-Sin Sixty
-NEWSTYLEKING
Add your name from last year's show (original pictures)
For a night stay at the Sheraton on November 6th
Good Luck to all Friday


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

A NIGHT AT THE HYATT PLACE ON NOV. 6TH :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

A NIGHT AT THE SHERATON NOV.6TH  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 28 2010, 11:13 PM~18937494
> *EY BIG MARK THE 58 U GOT IS NICE HOMIE
> *


THANKS GEORGE :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by RI82REGAL_@Oct 29 2010, 10:22 AM~18940113
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS ROYAL IMAGE FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 29 2010, 07:24 PM~18943647
> *A NIGHT AT THE SHERATON NOV.6TH  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


nice


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE THANK EVERYONE FOR PARTICIPATING. THERE IS ONE MORE ROOM AT THE HYATT EVERYBODY IS LOCKED IN FOR THIS NEXT DRAWING THAT DID NOT WIN. WE WILL PICK NAME ON THIS SUNDAY. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE. PICS AND PLAQUES DRAWING 






THANKS FROM TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

-El Raider
-Big Shod
-LocoSoCal
-Toro
-G2G_AL
-Latin Luxury
-RareClass
-Sin Sixty
-prestige
-69 impala
-Fleetangel
-pauls 1967
-sinisster65
-RUSTY 36
-GABINO
-El Aztec Pride
-RI82REGAL
Mexica
-Chonga
-Richie's 59
-Groovin Ruben
-49Merc
-NEWSTYLEKING


GOOD LUCK SUNDAY


----------



## 49Merc

Next :0 week


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Oct 29 2010, 09:37 PM~18944591
> *Next :0  week
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 29 2010, 07:20 PM~18943620
> *A NIGHT AT THE HYATT PLACE ON NOV. 6TH :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Hey that's me :biggrin: 
I can't believe I won. Thanks TRAFFIC :wave: 
:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## hell razer




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 29 2010, 09:23 PM~18944503
> *WE THANK EVERYONE FOR PARTICIPATING. THERE IS ONE MORE ROOM AT THE HYATT EVERYBODY IS LOCKED IN FOR THIS NEXT DRAWING THAT DID NOT WIN. WE WILL PICK NAME ON THIS SUNDAY. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE. PICS AND PLAQUES DRAWING
> THANKS FROM TRAFFIC C.C.
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 29 2010, 07:20 PM~18943620
> *RIGHT ON ANGEL! *


----------



## bigshod

*Will Be In The House*

:cheesy:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 29 2010, 10:27 PM~18944983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO IT SHOD! </span>
> 
> :biggrin:*


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 29 2010, 10:40 PM~18945077
> *X70 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Steve9663

CONGRATS TO ALL OF THE WINNERS TONITE . AND WE THANK U FOR ALL OF UR SUPPORT...COUNT DOWN HAS BEGUN :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 29 2010, 09:29 PM~18944547
> *
> -El Raider
> -Big Shod
> -LocoSoCal
> -Toro
> -G2G_AL
> -Latin Luxury
> -RareClass
> -Sin Sixty
> -prestige
> -69 impala
> -Fleetangel
> -pauls 1967
> -sinisster65
> -RUSTY 36
> -GABINO
> -El Aztec Pride
> -RI82REGAL
> Mexica
> -Chonga
> -Richie's 59
> -Groovin Ruben
> -49Merc
> -NEWSTYLEKING
> GOOD LUCK SUNDAY
> *


 :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## ST8SGVRIDA

*BUMP FOR THE SHOW...*


----------



## locs&100SPOKES

THE BIGGIEST LITTLE SHOW IN SO CAL,BE SURE TO BE THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG

TTT


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 29 2010, 10:24 PM~18944952
> *RIGHT ON ANGEL!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 29 2010, 10:29 PM~18944547
> *
> -El Raider
> -Big Shod
> -LocoSoCal
> -Toro
> -G2G_AL
> -Latin Luxury
> -RareClass
> -Sin Sixty
> -prestige
> -69 impala
> -Fleetangel
> -pauls 1967
> -sinisster65
> -RUSTY 36
> -GABINO
> -El Aztec Pride
> -RI82REGAL
> Mexica
> -Chonga
> -Richie's 59
> -Groovin Ruben
> -49Merc
> -NEWSTYLEKING
> GOOD LUCK SUNDAY
> *


We Will Be in the House!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by hell razer+Oct 29 2010, 10:07 PM~18944841-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5::h5: TRAFFIC
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by MONEY [email protected] 29 2010, 10:24 PM~18944952
> *X70 :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Xs TRAFFIC
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 05:32 AM~18945856
> *:x:  :x:  :x:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck Sergio. Call me when you want your tattoo i'll get your appointment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 06:38 AM~18945961
> *BUMP FOR THE SHOW...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the Bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Bajito [email protected] 30 2010, 07:48 AM~18946290
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your support Bajito C.C. Sorry we didn't get you I have a bottle of Meguire's detail and armor all for your car
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Latin Luxury_@Oct 30 2010, 09:24 AM~18946765
> *We Will Be in the House!!!!
> *


Thanks Latin Luxury for your support. Latin Luxury in the house


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Oct 30 2010, 12:24 AM~18945532
> *CONGRATS TO ALL OF THE WINNERS TONITE . AND WE THANK U FOR ALL OF UR SUPPORT...COUNT DOWN HAS BEGUN :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 29 2010, 09:29 PM~18944547
> *
> -El Raider
> -Big Shod
> -LocoSoCal
> -Toro
> -G2G_AL
> -Latin Luxury
> -RareClass
> -Sin Sixty
> -prestige
> -69 impala
> -Fleetangel
> -pauls 1967
> -sinisster65
> -RUSTY 36
> -GABINO
> -El Aztec Pride
> -RI82REGAL
> Mexica
> -Chonga
> -Richie's 59
> -Groovin Ruben
> -49Merc
> -NEWSTYLEKING
> GOOD LUCK SUNDAY
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 29 2010, 07:50 PM~18943807
> *nice
> *




thanks Mikey for giving me the room and Mark take me off the list for Sunday's drawing let someone else get a chance I'm staying at Sheraton :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 30 2010, 10:07 AM~18946972
> *thanks Mikey for giving me the room and Mark take me off the list for Sunday's drawing let someone else get a chance I'm staying at Sheraton  :biggrin:
> *


congratulations jesse thanks for giving other people the opportunity that's cool. 
BIG UPS SOCIOS IN THE HOUSE :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

-Big Shod
-LocoSoCal
-Toro
-G2G_AL
-Latin Luxury
-RareClass
-Sin Sixty
-prestige
-69 impala
-Fleetangel
-pauls 1967
-sinisster65
-RUSTY 36
-GABINO
-El Aztec Pride
-RI82REGAL
Mexica
-Chonga
-Richie's 59
-Groovin Ruben
-49Merc
-NEWSTYLEKING


GOOD LUCK THIS SUNDAY


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 30 2010, 10:23 AM~18947022
> *-Big Shod
> -LocoSoCal
> -Toro
> -G2G_AL
> -Latin Luxury
> -RareClass
> -Sin Sixty
> -prestige
> -69 impala
> -Fleetangel
> -pauls 1967
> -sinisster65
> -RUSTY 36
> -GABINO
> -El Aztec Pride
> -RI82REGAL
> Mexica
> -Chonga
> -Richie's 59
> -Groovin Ruben
> -49Merc
> -NEWSTYLEKING
> GOOD LUCK THIS SUNDAY
> *








G/L TO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 30 2010, 10:19 AM~18947005
> *congratulations jesse thanks for giving other people the opportunity that's cool.
> BIG UPS SOCIOS  IN THE HOUSE :cheesy:
> *



thx to Mikey and TRAFFIC see ya on Sun


----------



## CE 707

happy holloween


----------



## chonga

:boink: :roflmao:


----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by locs&100SPOKES_@Oct 30 2010, 07:36 AM~18946224
> *THE BIGGIEST LITTLE SHOW IN SO CAL,BE SURE TO BE THERE!  :thumbsup:
> *


 Ttt


----------



## locs&100SPOKES

TRAFFIC IS GONNA BE IN FULL EFFECT COME NEXT SUNDAY. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by locs&100SPOKES_@Oct 30 2010, 02:06 PM~18948016
> * TRAFFIC IS GONNA BE IN FULL EFFECT COME NEXT SUNDAY. :biggrin:
> *


yes sir jeff :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## TEMPER909IE




----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0


----------



## 49Merc

:0 
:0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0
[/quote]

x 2
:0


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

>


:thumbsup: 



>


:thumbsup: 


> :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> :0
> :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0



x 2
:0
[/quote]
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Oct 30 2010, 09:13 PM~18949961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  :wow:


----------



## G2G_Al

Getting Ready!!! Hope to have a nice little line up!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 30 2010, 10:33 PM~18950340
> *Getting Ready!!!  Hope to have a nice little line up!!
> *


  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by locs&100SPOKES_@Oct 30 2010, 04:06 PM~18948016
> * TRAFFIC IS GONNA BE IN FULL EFFECT COME NEXT SUNDAY. :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## Bajito OG

HAPPY
HALLOWEEN :wave: 

<img src=\'http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb209/1BAJITO/1TSP.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Oct 31 2010, 10:46 AM~18951669
> *HAPPY
> HALLOWEEN :wave:
> 
> <img src=\'http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb209/1BAJITO/1TSP.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## 69 impala

THE LOYALTY ONE'S CENTRAL COAST WILL BE IN TOWN FOR THIS ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Oct 30 2010, 09:13 PM~18949961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

COUNTDOWN!

_7_


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

-CONGRATULATIONS AL THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT G2G :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT YOU HAVE GIVEN US THROUGHOUT THE YEARS WE TRY OUR BEST TO MAKE EVERYONE FEEL AT HOME AT OUR SHOW. THIS IS ONE OF OUR WAYS OF GIVING THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT.



THESE ARE THE WINNERS THAT WON

FOOLISH VEGAS---A ROOM AT SHERATON AND FUDDRUCKERS FOR 2

NOBUENO---A TEETH WHITENING

LOCOSOCAL---A TATTOO

MERC49---A MASSAGE

69 impala---FUDDRUCKERS FOR 2

RARECLASS---VALVE COVERS

NEWSTYLEKING---POWER BALLS

MRANGEL71---HYATT PLACE

ELRAIDER---A GIFT FROM CLOWN CONFUSION A ROOM AT THE SHERATON

G2G-AL---A ROOM AT THE HYATT PLACE

BAJITO OG--- MEGUIRE'S DETAILER AND ARMOR ALL


CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL AGAIN FROM ALL OF US AT TRAFFIC CC AND THANKS AGAIN :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL OUR SPONSORS THAT MAKE IT POSSIBLE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 31 2010, 07:20 PM~18955273
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT YOU HAVE GIVEN US THROUGHOUT THE YEARS WE TRY OUR BEST TO MAKE EVERYONE FEEL AT HOME AT OUR SHOW. THIS IS ONE OF OUR WAYS OF GIVING THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT.
> THESE ARE THE WINNERS THAT WON
> 
> FOOLISH VEGAS---A ROOM AT SHERATON AND FUDDRUCKERS FOR 2
> 
> NOBUENO---A TEETH WHITENING
> 
> LOCOSOCAL---A TATTOO
> 
> MERC49---A MASSAGE
> 
> 69 impala---FUDDRUCKERS FOR 2
> 
> RARECLASS---VALVE COVERS
> 
> NEWSTYLEKING---POWER BALLS
> 
> MRANGEL71---HYATT PLACE
> 
> ELRAIDER---A GIFT FROM CLOWN CONFUSION A ROOM AT THE SHERATON
> 
> G2G-AL---A ROOM AT THE HYATT PLACE
> 
> BAJITO OG--- MEGUIRE'S DETAILER AND ARMOR ALL
> CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL AGAIN FROM ALL OF US AT TRAFFIC CC AND THANKS AGAIN :cheesy:
> *


  lots of cul stuff...


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 31 2010, 07:20 PM~18955273
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT YOU HAVE GIVEN US THROUGHOUT THE YEARS WE TRY OUR BEST TO MAKE EVERYONE FEEL AT HOME AT OUR SHOW. THIS IS ONE OF OUR WAYS OF GIVING THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT.
> THESE ARE THE WINNERS THAT WON
> 
> FOOLISH VEGAS---A ROOM AT SHERATON AND FUDDRUCKERS FOR 2
> 
> NOBUENO---A TEETH WHITENING
> 
> LOCOSOCAL---A TATTOO
> 
> MERC49---A MASSAGE
> 
> 69 impala---FUDDRUCKERS FOR 2
> 
> RARECLASS---VALVE COVERS
> 
> NEWSTYLEKING---POWER BALLS
> 
> MRANGEL71---HYATT PLACE
> 
> ELRAIDER---A GIFT FROM CLOWN CONFUSION A ROOM AT THE SHERATON
> 
> G2G-AL---A ROOM AT THE HYATT PLACE
> 
> BAJITO OG--- MEGUIRE'S DETAILER AND ARMOR ALL
> CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL AGAIN FROM ALL OF US AT TRAFFIC CC AND THANKS AGAIN :cheesy:
> *





CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Oct 31 2010, 09:04 PM~18955891
> *CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


X23


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 31 2010, 07:08 PM~18955197
> *-Congrats Alex*


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 31 2010, 07:20 PM~18955273
> *Thanx Mark , all the TRAFFIC Car Club Family*


----------



## pimp slap

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 31 2010, 07:20 PM~18955273
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT YOU HAVE GIVEN US THROUGHOUT THE YEARS WE TRY OUR BEST TO MAKE EVERYONE FEEL AT HOME AT OUR SHOW. THIS IS ONE OF OUR WAYS OF GIVING THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT.
> THESE ARE THE WINNERS THAT WON
> 
> FOOLISH VEGAS---A ROOM AT SHERATON AND FUDDRUCKERS FOR 2
> 
> NOBUENO---A TEETH WHITENING
> 
> LOCOSOCAL---A TATTOO
> 
> MERC49---A MASSAGE
> 
> 69 impala---FUDDRUCKERS FOR 2
> 
> RARECLASS---VALVE COVERS
> 
> NEWSTYLEKING---POWER BALLS
> 
> MRANGEL71---HYATT PLACE
> 
> ELRAIDER---A GIFT FROM CLOWN CONFUSION A ROOM AT THE SHERATON
> 
> G2G-AL---A ROOM AT THE HYATT PLACE
> 
> BAJITO OG--- MEGUIRE'S DETAILER AND ARMOR ALL
> CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL AGAIN FROM ALL OF US AT TRAFFIC CC AND THANKS AGAIN :cheesy:
> *


what about me i won dinner for 2 at a mexican joint???


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Oct 31 2010, 09:41 PM~18956171
> *what about me i won dinner for 2 at a mexican joint???
> *


Sorry pimp slap dinner for 2 at Perrico Ranchero. Thanks for your support


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:0 DAMMM MARK ARE U GOING 2 HAVE PRIZES LEFT 4 THE SHOW :biggrin: TRAFFIC SURE IS GIVEN OUT ALOT OF STUFF THATS REAL KOOL DOING IT BEFORE AND AT THE SHOW 2 :0


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 31 2010, 10:18 PM~18956468
> *THERE'S ALOT OF STUFF LEFT. </span>  :cheesy:*


----------



## EL RAIDER

TTT for TRAFFIC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HEY JEFF MAYBE WE CAN DONATE SOME OF YOUR EXTRA STUFF FROM COLDBLOODED


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 31 2010, 07:20 PM~18955273
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT YOU HAVE GIVEN US THROUGHOUT THE YEARS WE TRY OUR BEST TO MAKE EVERYONE FEEL AT HOME AT OUR SHOW. THIS IS ONE OF OUR WAYS OF GIVING THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT.
> THESE ARE THE WINNERS THAT WON
> 
> FOOLISH VEGAS---A ROOM AT SHERATON AND FUDDRUCKERS FOR 2
> 
> NOBUENO---A TEETH WHITENING
> 
> LOCOSOCAL---A TATTOO
> 
> MERC49---A MASSAGE
> 
> 69 impala---FUDDRUCKERS FOR 2
> 
> RARECLASS---VALVE COVERS
> 
> NEWSTYLEKING---POWER BALLS
> 
> MRANGEL71---HYATT PLACE
> 
> ELRAIDER---A GIFT FROM CLOWN CONFUSION A ROOM AT THE SHERATON
> 
> G2G-AL---A ROOM AT THE HYATT PLACE
> 
> BAJITO OG--- MEGUIRE'S DETAILER AND ARMOR ALL
> CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL AGAIN FROM ALL OF US AT TRAFFIC CC AND THANKS AGAIN :cheesy:
> *



congrats to all the winners and thank u for all of ur added support


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> <span style=\'color:green\'> :0 DAMMMM MARK U MUST OF BEEN PUTTING IN OVER TIME 2 GET ALL THOSE SPONSERS TRAFFIC IS DOING IT BIG IM SURE THE SHOW IS GOING 2 B OFF THE HOOK


----------



## Sin Sixty

> <span style=\'color:green\'> :0 DAMMMM MARK U MUST OF BEEN PUTTING IN OVER TIME 2 GET ALL THOSE SPONSERS TRAFFIC IS DOING IT BIG IM SURE THE SHOW IS GOING 2 B OFF THE HOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 4 sho... I'll be loading up right after SEMA and on the way! TRAFFIC does it up right! Good folks
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 31 2010, 10:29 PM~18956545
> *4 sho...  I'll be loading up right after SEMA and on the way!  TRAFFIC does it up right!  Good folks
> *


THANK YOU USO WERE LOOKING FORWARD TO HOSTING THE USO FAMILY THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0 I WILL SEE WHAT I CAN DO I KNOW THERES EXTRA OR MAYBE I WILL TALK 2 JAIME AND SEE WHAT HE WILL DO HIS ENGRAVEN IS OFF THE HOOK


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 31 2010, 11:33 PM~18956576
> *THANK YOU USO WERE LOOKING FORWARD TO HOSTING THE USO FAMILY THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR SUPPORT
> *


 . . Thank you Traffic Family! We will see you guys in less than a week!!!


----------



## G2G_Al

just logged in and seen I won... 

WOW :wow: 

I guess our member in the High Desert won't have to leave that early now!! 

He will be blessed!!

Thanks Traffic!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 31 2010, 07:20 PM~18955273
> *NEWSTYLEKING---POWER BALLS</span>
> 
> MRANGEL71---HYATT PLACE
> 
> ELRAIDER---A GIFT FROM CLOWN CONFUSION A ROOM AT THE SHERATON
> 
> G2G-AL---A ROOM AT THE HYATT PLACE
> 
> BAJITO OG--- MEGUIRE'S DETAILER AND ARMOR ALL
> CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL AGAIN FROM ALL OF US AT TRAFFIC CC AND THANKS AGAIN</span> :cheesy:
> *


HEY MARK, I WAS BORN WITH A SET OF POWER BALLS, BUT I WILL GLADLY EXCEPT A SET FOR MY CAR..LOL THANKS AGAIN TRAFFIC & MARK FOR THE PRIZE...


----------



## mrmc1959

hey mark this mike sammys compa Est curizers will be there.TO THE TOP


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## chonga

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## hcat54

:run:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 1 2010, 01:16 AM~18956964
> *HEY MARK, I WAS BORN WITH A SET OF POWER BALLS, BUT I WILL GLADLY EXCEPT A SET FOR MY CAR..LOL  THANKS AGAIN TRAFFIC & MARK FOR THE PRIZE...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 31 2010, 06:41 PM~18955024
> *COUNTDOWN!
> 
> _7_
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

SOUTHERN ROYALTY C.C will be in Tha HOUSE !!! Count on that...


----------



## Latin Queen




----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@Nov 1 2010, 10:34 AM~18958603
> *SOUTHERN ROYALTY C.C will be in Tha HOUSE !!! Count on that...
> *



Thanks for the on-going SUPPORT SOUTHERN ROYALTY. can wait to see your guys Beautiful LINEUP...... :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 31 2010, 07:20 PM~18955273
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT YOU HAVE GIVEN US THROUGHOUT THE YEARS WE TRY OUR BEST TO MAKE EVERYONE FEEL AT HOME AT OUR SHOW. THIS IS ONE OF OUR WAYS OF GIVING THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT.
> THESE ARE THE WINNERS THAT WON
> 
> FOOLISH VEGAS---A ROOM AT SHERATON AND FUDDRUCKERS FOR 2
> 
> NOBUENO---A TEETH WHITENING
> 
> LOCOSOCAL---A TATTOO
> 
> MERC49---A MASSAGE
> 
> 69 impala---FUDDRUCKERS FOR 2 :wow: I won
> RARECLASS---VALVE COVERS
> 
> NEWSTYLEKING---POWER BALLS
> 
> MRANGEL71---HYATT PLACE
> 
> ELRAIDER---A GIFT FROM CLOWN CONFUSION A ROOM AT THE SHERATON
> 
> G2G-AL---A ROOM AT THE HYATT PLACE
> 
> BAJITO OG--- MEGUIRE'S DETAILER AND ARMOR ALL
> CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL AGAIN FROM ALL OF US AT TRAFFIC CC AND THANKS AGAIN :cheesy:
> *


:run: :run: Thanks Mark & the TRAFFIC family


----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 31 2010, 06:41 PM~18955024
> *COUNTDOWN!
> 
> _7_
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

COUNTDOWN!

_6_


----------



## pauls 1967

CLASSIC STYLE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT YOU HAVE GIVEN US THROUGHOUT THE YEARS WE TRY OUR BEST TO MAKE EVERYONE FEEL AT HOME AT OUR SHOW. THIS IS ONE OF OUR WAYS OF GIVING THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT.
> THESE ARE THE WINNERS THAT WON
> 
> FOOLISH VEGAS---A ROOM AT SHERATON AND FUDDRUCKERS FOR 2
> 
> NOBUENO---A TEETH WHITENING
> 
> LOCOSOCAL---A TATTOO
> 
> MERC49---A MASSAGE
> 
> 69 impala---FUDDRUCKERS FOR 2
> 
> RARECLASS---VALVE COVERS
> 
> NEWSTYLEKING---POWER BALLS
> 
> MRANGEL71---HYATT PLACE
> 
> ELRAIDER---A GIFT FROM CLOWN CONFUSION A ROOM AT THE SHERATON
> 
> G2G-AL---A ROOM AT THE HYATT PLACE
> 
> BAJITO OG--- MEGUIRE'S DETAILER AND ARMOR ALL
> CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL AGAIN FROM ALL OF US AT TRAFFIC CC AND THANKS AGAIN :cheesy:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 31 2010, 11:23 PM~18956502
> *HEY JEFF MAYBE WE CAN DONATE SOME OF YOUR EXTRA STUFF FROM COLDBLOODED
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 49Merc

almost time for the big showwww :drama:


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67

Dukes Pasadena will be there chilling out at a good show along side with Gangs To Grace :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## GROUPEC

:thumbsup:


----------



## hcat54

BUUUUUUUUMMMMP!!!!!!!!


----------



## crayzy 8

AZTEC IMAGE CC BAKERSFIELD WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## guss68imp

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC+Nov 1 2010, 08:13 PM~18962718-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Groupe for your support. Groupe in the house
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 08:22 PM~18962837
> *BUUUUUUUUMMMMP!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the bump Hector
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by crayzy [email protected] 1 2010, 08:36 PM~18963020
> *AZTEC IMAGE CC BAKERSFIELD WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the support Aztec Image. In the house
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-guss68imp_@Nov 1 2010, 08:46 PM~18963116
> *TTT
> *


Whats up Gus :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

We have some Traffic Trivia. The first one to post an original picture of a bad ass girl from last year will win a $20 gift certificate for Tio's restaurant in Rancho Cucamonga :cheesy:


----------



## RF LIFE

*WILL BE IN THE HOUSE*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> *WILL BE IN THE HOUSE*
> 
> 
> thanks for your support royal fantasies in the house
> :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Aztec Pride, MR.50, PRINCESS UNIQUE :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IVE BEEN TOO CANT WAIT TO GO AGAIN THIS YEAR


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: SHE WAS BADD QUE NO!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 1 2010, 07:57 PM~18963228
> *We have some Traffic Trivia. The first one to post an original picture of a bad ass girl from last year will win a $20 gift certificate for Tio's restaurant in Rancho Cucamonga :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T</span></span>


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 1 2010, 09:07 PM~18963359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: congratulations adam. they have some good food there.TOGETHER IN THE HOUSE :cheesy:*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 31 2010, 11:15 PM~18956744
> *just logged in and seen I won...
> 
> WOW :wow:
> 
> I guess our member in the High Desert won't have to leave that early now!!
> 
> He will be blessed!!
> 
> Thanks Traffic!!!
> *


MAN THAT'S COOL AL GIVING YOUR ROOM TO ONE OF YOUR BROTHERS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 1 2010, 01:16 AM~18956964
> *HEY MARK, I WAS BORN WITH A SET OF POWER BALLS, BUT I WILL GLADLY EXCEPT A SET FOR MY CAR..LOL  THANKS AGAIN TRAFFIC & MARK FOR THE PRIZE...
> *


THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT PAULIE AND STREETLOW MAGAZINE :cheesy:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 1 2010, 09:07 PM~18963359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: SHE WAS BADD QUE NO!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Nov 1 2010, 09:07 PM~18963349
> *ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IVE BEEN TOO CANT WAIT TO GO AGAIN THIS YEAR
> *




THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!!!!

GOODTIMES IN THE HOUSE!!!!

:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## babyshack

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Nov 1 2010, 09:36 PM~18963711
> *THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!!!!
> 
> GOODTIMES IN THE HOUSE!!!!
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> LOOKING GOOD :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## babyshack

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> LOOKING GOOD :wow: :wow: :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 1 2010, 08:10 PM~18963389
> *congratulations adam. they have some good food there.TOGETHER IN THE HOUSE :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :boink: :naughty: :sprint:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :boink: :naughty: :sprint:
> 
> babyshack, El Aztec Pride, mrangel71
> :wave: :wave: :wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0 :wow: :0 SEXXXXXXXXXXY :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## babyshack

waz up homies see u this weeekend


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: LOL!! WASSUP 'MARK' ANYMORE PAIN ON YUR BACK?, BESIDES 'MEE' LOL! :run:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Nov 1 2010, 09:52 PM~18963880
> *       waz up homies see u this weeekend
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE!!!!!!   THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT


LIMITED C.C. IN THE HOUSE


----------



## babyshack

one more homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Nov 1 2010, 09:56 PM~18963921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more homies  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 1 2010, 09:53 PM~18963882
> *:biggrin:NO ITS FEELING BETTER. IT HAD ME LIKE THAT LAST SATURDAY ADAM </span> :yessad: :yessad:*


----------



## 69 impala

T T T almost time :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## babyshack

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 1 2010, 11:06 PM~18964011
> *
> x2 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 1 2010, 10:05 PM~18964005
> *T T T almost time :biggrin:
> *


:yes:  thanks for your support angel Loyalty Ones C.C. in the house


----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 1 2010, 10:10 PM~18964043
> *:yes:  thanks for your support angel Loyalty C.C. in the house
> *


Any time mark that's what where here for :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 1 2010, 10:13 PM~18964068
> *Any time mark that's what where here for :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## cirilo0314

Carnales Unidos will be in the house supporting traffic.


----------



## bigtroubles1

anyone know where to get this ? i bought it at the lrm show in vegas and that website at the bottom of the bottle does not exist, and This shit right here is GREAT I NEED A NEW BOTTLE !


----------



## LowriderLobo

i will be out there there this weekend cant wai to get some good video


----------



## Bajito OG

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 1 2010, 10:07 PM~18963359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: SHE WAS BADD QUE NO!!
> *












. . :yes:


----------



## groovin ruben

Looks like it's going to be a great day for the show!!

Ontario, CA

Sunday
Nov 07
Sunny
High 78°F
Low 52°F
Precip 0 %


----------



## The wagon

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

COUNTDOWN!

_5_


----------



## 49Merc

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Nov 2 2010, 09:49 AM~18966979
> *Looks like it's going to be a great day for the show!!
> 
> Ontario, CA
> 
> Sunday
> Nov 07
> Sunny
> High 78°F
> Low 52°F
> Precip 0 %
> *



yep also don't forget your *time changes* this day so we can enjoy it some more....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas+Nov 2 2010, 08:11 AM~18966118-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by groovin [email protected] 2 2010, 09:49 AM~18966979
> *Looks like it's going to be a great day for the show!!
> 
> Ontario, CA
> 
> Sunday
> Nov 07
> Sunny
> High 78°F
> Low 52°F
> Precip 0 %
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by The [email protected] 2 2010, 11:15 AM~18967535
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fleetangel_@Nov 2 2010, 11:19 AM~18967555
> *<span style='color:green'>time changes* this day so we can enjoy it some more....
> [/b]


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

INEED A FREAK WILL BE AT THE SHOW LOOK OUT FOR THEM :cheesy:


----------



## pauls 1967

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

TTT


----------



## pauls 1967

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

P.S. THANK YOU FROM ALL THE TRAFFIC FAMILY 



















Coming from the West - Start point: I-10 heading East
Take I-10/San Bernardino Freeway East towards San Bernardino
Take the HAVEN AVENUE exit (ramp is on the right-hand side)
Turn LEFT onto NORTH HAVEN AVENUE
Travel about a half mile NORTH on NORTH HAVEN AVENUE
Turn RIGHT onto CONCOURS DRIVE
The building and its parking lots will be located about a half mile up on the LEFT
Coming from the East - Start point: I-10 heading West
Take I-10/San Bernardino Freeway West towards Los Angeles
Take the MILLIKEN AVENUE exit (ramp is on the right-hand side)
At the end of the exit ramp, Turn LEFT onto MILLIKEN AVENUE
Travel less than a half mile NORTH on MILLIKEN AVENUE
Turn LEFT onto CONCOURS DRIVE
The building and its parking lots will be located about a half mile up on the RIGHT

The venue is located very close to the intersections of I-10 and I-15, in the Inland Empire.


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## mrmc1959

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Nov 2 2010, 09:49 AM~18966979
> *TTT!*


----------



## JASJR

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 2 2010, 12:05 AM~18965018
> *anyone know where to get this ? i bought it at the lrm show in vegas and that website at the bottom of the bottle does not exist, and This shit right here is GREAT I NEED A NEW BOTTLE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Got a Ph# 602\ 770-5601


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by cirilo0314_@Nov 1 2010, 11:28 PM~18964592
> *Carnales Unidos will be in the house supporting traffic.
> *




THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


CARNALES UNIDOS


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Nov 2 2010, 12:31 PM~18968045
> *X 63</span>*


----------



## LowriderLobo

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Nov 2 2010, 08:49 AM~18966979
> *Looks like it's going to be a great day for the show!!
> 
> Ontario, CA
> 
> Sunday
> Nov 07
> Sunny
> High 78°F
> Low 52°F
> Precip 0 %
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JRSLOLO65

TRADITION will be there to support!!!!!!! Few more days.


----------



## LOUIE A 62

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by JRSLOLO65_@Nov 2 2010, 07:22 PM~18971124
> * TRADITION will be there to support!!!!!!! Few more days.
> *


GRACIAS WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## hell razer

QUE ONDAS MEMO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 2 2010, 08:11 AM~18966118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . :yes:
> *







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## groovin ruben

Damn might not be able to make it, Wifey wants to take my daughter to the Buddy Walk in Anaheim  . But family first ,hopefully I can make later in the day


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Nov 2 2010, 11:24 PM~18973193
> *Damn might not be able to make it, Wifey wants to  take my daughter to the Buddy Walk in Anaheim  . But family first ,hopefully I can make later in the day
> *


Amen to the Family 1st. We all understand and thank u for the support. Hopefully u can make it out and do some more walking to check out the beautiful rides & bikes.


----------



## EL RAIDER

didn't get my rim fix for the truck but still going taking my son's bike


----------



## dannys64

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 2 2010, 11:48 PM~18973285
> *didn't get my rim fix for the truck but still going taking my son's bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cook :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

*Sunday is my wife's and I 23th year wedding anniversary , I am taking her to dinner on Saturday , I love my wife very ,very much , for lots of different reasons , one of them is cause she always has supported me in the things that I like to do , she also likes to go to the car shows . To my wife Jackie ......... I Love You Very Much*


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 2 2010, 08:12 PM~18971667
> *GRACIAS WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS THERE
> *


Sup Memo :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 3 2010, 06:14 AM~18973880
> *Sup Memo :wave:
> *


WUSSUP SERGIO


----------



## King61

TRAFFIC Tx on the way :h5:


----------



## Amahury760

MEMBERS ONLY.CC..SAN DIEGO..WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..


----------



## Bobby G.

Sup Mike...Hope y'all have a great show ! Tell Mark I said what up.

Much respect for the Traffic crew from the Boulevard Aces..Texas.

:nicoderm:


----------



## socalconcepts

SEE YOU GUYS ON SUNDAY SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW AS ALWAYS


----------



## Fleetangel

COUNTDOWN!

_4_


----------



## lowridincalivato

<-----spectator


----------



## pauls 1967

CLASSIC STYLE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## dannys64

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 3 2010, 10:38 AM~18975439
> *COUNTDOWN!
> 
> _4_
> 
> 
> *


----------



## King61

Silver goose has landed


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 3 2010, 06:13 AM~18973876
> *Sunday is my wife's and I 23th year wedding anniversary  , I am taking her to dinner on Saturday , I love my wife very ,very much , for lots of different reasons , one of them is cause she always has supported me in the things that I like to do , she also likes to go to the car shows . To my wife Jackie .........  I Love You Very Much
> *


Happy Anniversary Sergio and Jackie and may you guys have many more. :cheesy:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 03:33 PM~18977581
> *Happy Anniversary Sergio and Jackie and may you guys have many more. :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 3 2010, 11:49 AM~18976030
> *Thanks Paul and Classic Style C.C. for your support. In the house </span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Fusion's Bar & Grill 

3550 Porsche Way, Ontario, CA 91764 
(909)484-8444

They have donated 2 dinners for 2. We will be raffling them this week. Their food is great check them out this weekend. They are very close to the show


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 3 2010, 02:03 PM~18976932
> *Silver goose has landed
> *


The King has arrived!! Glad you made it safe brother :cheesy:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:angry: DAAMM, ITS HARD GETTIN ''2'' CARS READY FOR SHOW! GLAD I GOT MONDAY OFF, QUE NO 'TRAFFIC' BUT I'LL BE THUR!! WITH DA O.G. HOMMIE 'SLASHER' HAULING 'AZTEC PRIDE' HELL YEAH!! CANT WAIT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 3 2010, 04:32 PM~18978051
> *:angry: cool adam. see you sunday :wave:*


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 03:37 PM~18977611
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>rite on*


----------



## mrmc1959

to the top


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 3 2010, 02:03 PM~18976932
> *Silver goose has landed
> *


ALMOST TIME KING,4 DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 03:54 PM~18977733
> *The King has arrived!! Glad you made it safe brother :cheesy:
> *


X2 WHAT UP LITTLE BROTHER


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 3 2010, 10:19 AM~18975304
> *MEMBERS ONLY.CC..SAN DIEGO..WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..
> *


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Nov 3 2010, 11:42 AM~18975972
> *<-----spectator
> *





:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Nov 3 2010, 10:29 AM~18975369
> *SEE YOU GUYS ON SUNDAY SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW AS ALWAYS
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 02:42 PM~18977641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fusion's Bar & Grill
> 
> 3550 Porsche Way, Ontario, CA 91764
> (909)484-8444
> 
> They have donated 2 dinners for 2. We will be raffling them this week. Their food is great check them out this weekend. They are very close to the show
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Fusion's Bar & Grill
> 
> 3550 Porsche Way, Ontario, CA 91764
> (909)484-8444
> 
> They have donated 2 dinners for 2. We will be raffling them this week. Their food is great check them out this weekend. They are very close to the show
> 
> 
> :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> At 9:30 we are going to do something a little different. Get your cameras ready and get some odd things ready to take pictures of. I'm gonna ask you to take pictures of an item. the first one that posts the one we ask for will win a dinner for 2 at Fusions
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DUKES67 :wave:


----------



## DUKES67

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 07:50 PM~18980208
> *DUKES67 :wave:
> *


  what up Mark


----------



## 1961ntheworks

idk if someone asked already but whats the fee for spectators


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 1961ntheworks_@Nov 3 2010, 09:05 PM~18980378
> *idk if someone asked already but whats the fee for spectators
> *


$5 for spectators But any entries in the show the car load is included


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 3 2010, 10:19 AM~18975304
> *MEMBERS ONLY.CC..SAN DIEGO..WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..
> *



Thanks for the Support looking forward to seeing u guys there, have a safe drive give your self plenty of time,,,


----------



## 1961ntheworks

koo thanks i guess i cant say i cant afford to take the wifey n kids lol shit my lil boys been counting this day down


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 1961ntheworks_@Nov 3 2010, 09:17 PM~18980502
> *koo thanks i guess i cant say i cant afford to take the wifey n kids lol shit my lil boys been counting this day down
> *


THAT'S COOL I HOPE HE ENJOYS HIMSELF. TELL HIM TO TAKE PLENTY OF PICTURES WITH ALL THE MODELS :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

:wave: :wave: See you guys Sunday.. :biggrin:


----------



## 1961ntheworks

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 09:20 PM~18980526
> *THAT'S COOL I HOPE HE ENJOYS HIMSELF. TELL HIM TO TAKE PLENTY OF PICTURES WITH ALL THE MODELS  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yessad: :around: :yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 3 2010, 09:22 PM~18980552
> *:wave:  :wave: See you guys Sunday..    :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

IS EVRYONE READY? :cheesy:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 08:29 PM~18980630
> *IS EVRYONE READY? :cheesy:
> *


CANT WAIT I THINK WE LEAVING AT LIKE 4 A.M. ON SAT :wow:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TAKE A PICTURE OF THE MOST FUCKED UP SHOES YOU OWN. THE ONE THAT POSTS THE UGLIEST SHOES WINS A DINNER FOR 2 AT FUSIONS. (PICTURE MUST BE YOURS) AND THE JUDGES WILL BE YOU


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 08:34 PM~18980680
> *TAKE A PICTURE OF THE MOST FUCKED UP SHOES YOU OWN. THE ONE THAT POSTS THE UGLIEST SHOES WINS A DINNER FOR 2 AT FUSIONS. (PICTURE MUST BE YOURS) AND THE JUDGES WILL BE YOU
> *


DO JUST MY FEET COUNT???? :wow:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 3GENERATIONS64_@Nov 3 2010, 09:36 PM~18980704
> *DO JUST MY FEET COUNT???? :wow:
> *


NO YOUR FEET DON'T COUNT NOR YOUR BANANA FINGERS WE CAN'T PLAY.


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 08:37 PM~18980717
> *NO YOUR FEET DON'T COUNT NOR YOUR BANANA FINGERS WE CAN'T PLAY.
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

newstyle_64, LocoSoCal, RareClass :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RareClass

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 09:34 PM~18980680
> *TAKE A PICTURE OF THE MOST FUCKED UP SHOES YOU OWN. THE ONE THAT POSTS THE UGLIEST SHOES WINS A DINNER FOR 2 AT FUSIONS. (PICTURE MUST BE YOURS) AND THE JUDGES WILL BE YOU
> *


DAMN SO ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS POST A PIC OF UR SHOES TO WIN


----------



## 66 buick

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 3 2010, 09:47 PM~18980815
> *DAMN SO ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS POST A PIC OF UR SHOES TO WIN
> *


but what if theres dog shit on them


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by 3GENERATIONS64_@Nov 3 2010, 09:36 PM~18980704
> *DO JUST MY FEET COUNT???? :wow:
> *


 :loco: :werd: hno: :barf: TRUST ME WE DONT WANT 2 SEE THOSE CRUSTY BRANCHES :rofl: :no:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 4 2010, 12:01 AM~18980981
> *:loco:  :werd:  hno:  :barf: TRUST ME WE DONT WANT 2 SEE THOSE CRUSTY BRANCHES :rofl:  :no:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

EVERYBODY HAS A PAIR OF UGLY ASS SHOES WITH HOLES AND YOUR TOES COMING OUT.


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 05:54 PM~18977733
> *The King has arrived!! Glad you made it safe brother :cheesy:
> *


thanks, these rooms at the hyatt are pretty nice, the mall & dave and busters are right across the street


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 3 2010, 07:30 PM~18978421
> *ALMOST TIME KING,4 DAYS :biggrin:
> *


i'm waiting on you brother


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 3 2010, 10:38 PM~18981335
> *i'm waiting on you brother
> *


AMA COMIN AMA COMIN BROTHER :cheesy:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 09:34 PM~18980680
> *TAKE A PICTURE OF THE MOST FUCKED UP SHOES YOU OWN. THE ONE THAT POSTS THE UGLIEST SHOES WINS A DINNER FOR 2 AT FUSIONS. (PICTURE MUST BE YOURS) AND THE JUDGES WILL BE YOU
> *


THATS ALL OF MINE ,I DONT HAVE TO TAKE A PIC,YOULL SEE THEM ON SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## King61

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: King61!, TRAFFIC 58, cherry 64, 6ix5iveIMP


:wave: :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 10:13 PM~18981107
> *EVERYBODY HAS A PAIR OF UGLY ASS SHOES WITH HOLES AND YOUR TOES COMING OUT.
> *


HERES JOHNNYS EVERYDAY SHOES :biggrin: 








HERES HIS SLIPPERS :cheesy: 








HERES HIS GOING OUT SHOES :wow: 









HERE MARK JUST ALITTLE HUMOR 2 GET IT STARTED POST UR UGLY SHOES FILL UR BELLY :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 3 2010, 10:47 PM~18981422
> *THATS ALL OF MINE ,I DONT HAVE TO TAKE A PIC,YOULL SEE THEM ON SUNDAY :biggrin:
> *


IT'S A TRIP BIG BROTHER NOBODY WANTS TO SHOW THEIR CHANCLAS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 3 2010, 10:36 PM~18981321
> *thanks, these rooms at the hyatt are pretty nice, the mall & dave and busters are right across the street
> *


GOOD TO SEE YOU'RE COMFORTABLE GO TO SLEEP EARLY TOMORROW YOU GOTTA GET ON CALIFORNIA TIME


----------



## HIT~N~RUN

:wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 3 2010, 10:49 PM~18981434
> *HERES JOHNNYS EVERYDAY SHOES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES HIS SLIPPERS :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES HIS GOING OUT SHOES :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE MARK JUST ALITTLE HUMOR 2 GET IT STARTED POST UR UGLY SHOES FILL UR BELLY :biggrin:
> *


THOSE ARE FUCKEN FUNNY NOT UGLY


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 10:50 PM~18981443
> *IT'S A TRIP BIG BROTHER NOBODY WANTS TO SHOW THEIR CHANCLAS
> *


SHIT IM WEARING MY GUARACHIS :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by HIT~N~RUN_@Nov 3 2010, 10:52 PM~18981462
> *:wave:
> *


WUS UP SAL? :wave:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 3 2010, 10:49 PM~18981434
> *HERES JOHNNYS EVERYDAY SHOES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES HIS SLIPPERS :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES HIS GOING OUT SHOES :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE MARK JUST ALITTLE HUMOR 2 GET IT STARTED POST UR UGLY SHOES FILL UR BELLY :biggrin:
> *


HE CAN BE IN THE MOVIE THE MASK DANCING WITH JIM CAREY WITH THOSE :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 3 2010, 10:53 PM~18981471
> *SHIT IM WEARING MY GUARACHIS :cheesy:
> *


DAMN BROTHER ALL THE TIME I SEE YOU YOU DON'T HAVE SHOES ON.


----------



## HIT~N~RUN

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 09:54 PM~18981477
> *WUS UP SAL? :wave:
> *


YEAH THATS ME.. :biggrin: SO MY BOY THAT WENT TO SEE YOU WAS JAZZED FOR THE SPOT THANKS!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 10:54 PM~18981477
> *WUS UP SAL? :wave:
> *


WHAT UP MARK ,SAL,KING ,JEFF :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by HIT~N~RUN_@Nov 3 2010, 10:56 PM~18981495
> *YEAH THATS ME.. :biggrin:  SO MY BOY THAT WENT TO SEE YOU WAS JAZZED FOR THE SPOT THANKS!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HE WAS COOL HE SAID HE WAS GONNA BRING SOME MODELS . :naughty: :naughty: :run: :run:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 10:56 PM~18981493
> *DAMN BROTHER ALL THE TIME I SEE YOU YOU DON'T HAVE SHOES ON.
> *


THATS WHY IM TOO EMBARRASED TO WEAR THEM CAUSE THEY SO UGLY,I PROVED I AM THE WINNER :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 10:58 PM~18981511
> *HE WAS COOL HE SAID HE WAS GONNA BRING SOME MODELS . :naughty:  :naughty:  :run:  :run:
> *


IM MARRIED :boink: :nono: hno:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 3 2010, 10:47 PM~18981422
> *THATS ALL OF MINE ,I DONT HAVE TO TAKE A PIC,YOULL SEE THEM ON SUNDAY :biggrin:
> *


GUESS WHOS FEET THESE ARE MARKS OR TRINOS


----------



## HIT~N~RUN

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 3 2010, 09:57 PM~18981505
> *WHAT UP MARK ,SAL,KING ,JEFF :wave:
> *


QUE ONDA, HOW YOU BEEN TRINO...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 3 2010, 11:00 PM~18981528
> *IM MARRIED :boink:  :nono:  hno:
> *


I AM TOO BUT I LIKE TO WATCH :wow: :wow:


----------



## HIT~N~RUN

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 09:58 PM~18981511
> *HE WAS COOL HE SAID HE WAS GONNA BRING SOME MODELS . :naughty:  :naughty:  :run:  :run:
> *


MODELS ARE ALWAYS GOOD...BUT TRINO SAID HE WAS MARRIED?? :0


----------



## HIT~N~RUN

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 3 2010, 10:00 PM~18981528
> *IM MARRIED :boink:  :nono:  hno:
> *


TE PEGAN??? :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by HIT~N~RUN_@Nov 3 2010, 11:03 PM~18981548
> *MODELS ARE ALWAYS GOOD...BUT TRINO SAID HE WAS MARRIED??  :0
> *


TRINO IS MARRIED BUT HE'S STILL A HAM  QUE NO BROTHER


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 4 2010, 12:52 AM~18981461
> *GOOD TO SEE YOU'RE COMFORTABLE GO TO SLEEP EARLY TOMORROW YOU GOTTA GET ON CALIFORNIA TIME
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by HIT~N~RUN_@Nov 3 2010, 11:02 PM~18981536
> *QUE ONDA, HOW YOU BEEN TRINO...
> *


AQUI NOMAS JALANDO Y PAGANDO BILLS,Y MESSING WITH THESE CARS


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by HIT~N~RUN_@Nov 3 2010, 11:04 PM~18981557
> *TE PEGAN??? :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


LOS PIOJOS :biggrin:


----------



## HIT~N~RUN

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 10:05 PM~18981559
> *TRINO IS MARRIED BUT HE'S STILL A HAM  QUE NO BROTHER
> *


 :rofl: I KNOW HE'S MARRIED BUT IT NEVER HURTS TO LOOK.


----------



## HIT~N~RUN

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 3 2010, 10:06 PM~18981569
> *AQUI NOMAS JALANDO Y PAGANDO BILLS,Y MESSING WITH THESE CARS
> *


YEAH I HEAR YOU ON THAT ONE..


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by HIT~N~RUN_@Nov 3 2010, 11:07 PM~18981578
> *:rofl: I KNOW HE'S MARRIED BUT IT NEVER HURTS TO LOOK.
> *


OH IT HURTS WHEN SHE SMACKS ME IN BACK OF THE HEAD


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 3 2010, 11:09 PM~18981597
> *OH IT HURTS WHEN SHE SMACKS ME IN BACK OF THE HEAD
> *


DAMN BUT SOMETIMES IT'S WORTH IT


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 11:05 PM~18981559
> *TRINO IS MARRIED BUT HE'S STILL A HAM  QUE NO BROTHER
> *


I TRY NOT TOO,PINCHE CHILD SUPPORT ESTA CABRON :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 3 2010, 11:11 PM~18981614
> *I TRY NOT TOO,PINCHE CHILD SUPPORT ESTA CABRON :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


DAMN THATS WHAT SPY WEAR IS FOR :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 3 2010, 11:05 PM~18981566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHOSE SHOES IS SHE WEARING,HATE TO GET KICKED BY THOSE MOFOS :0


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 11:14 PM~18981630
> *DAMN THATS WHAT SPY WEAR IS FOR :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


AMA GONNA GET ME SOME DARK SHADES :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 3 2010, 11:14 PM~18981631
> *WHOSE SHOES IS SHE WEARING,HATE TO GET KICKED BY THOSE MOFOS :0
> *


NO CUCARACHA IS SAFE WITH THOSE MOFOS SHE'LL GET IN ANY CRACK


----------



## HIT~N~RUN




----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 3 2010, 11:17 PM~18981652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WATER BALLON FIGHTS :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> :cheesy:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by HIT~N~RUN_@Nov 3 2010, 11:17 PM~18981658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UHM THAT AGUA FRESCA LOOKS GOOD :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 3 2010, 11:21 PM~18981679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM WHAT SIZE CONTINENTAL KIT IS THAT :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 3 2010, 11:23 PM~18981692
> *DAM WHAT SIZE CONTINENTAL KIT IS THAT :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :naughty: :rofl: :roflmao: :naughty:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 3 2010, 11:23 PM~18981692
> *DAM WHAT SIZE CONTINENTAL KIT IS THAT :wow:
> *


   FROM A BIG WHEEL


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: cherry 64, TRAFFIC 58, 6ix5iveIMP

WHAT UP MY BROTHAS? :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HIT~N~RUN




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 3 2010, 11:25 PM~18981706
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: cherry 64, TRAFFIC 58, 6ix5iveIMP
> 
> WHAT UP MY BROTHAS?  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP BIG PAULY


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 3 2010, 11:25 PM~18981706
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: cherry 64, TRAFFIC 58, 6ix5iveIMP
> 
> WHAT UP MY BROTHAS?  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP NEWSTYLEKING


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 3 2010, 11:25 PM~18981706
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: cherry 64, TRAFFIC 58, 6ix5iveIMP
> 
> WHAT UP MY BROTHAS?  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP CARNAL ,ORANGE JUICE :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by HIT~N~RUN_@Nov 3 2010, 11:26 PM~18981711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS PERFECT FOR :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TAKE A PICTURE OF THE MOST FUCKED UP SHOES YOU OWN. THE ONE THAT POSTS THE UGLIEST SHOES WINS A DINNER FOR 2 AT FUSIONS. (PICTURE MUST BE YOURS) AND THE JUDGES WILL BE YOU


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:0 HERE U GO TRRRRRRRINO


----------



## HIT~N~RUN

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 3 2010, 10:30 PM~18981749
> *THIS IS PERFECT FOR :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 11:24 PM~18981701
> *   FROM A BIG WHEEL
> *


MORE LIKE A DIESEL :cheesy:


----------



## HIT~N~RUN

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 3 2010, 10:31 PM~18981757
> *MORE LIKE A DIESEL :cheesy:
> *


 :no: THE GRAVE DIGGER MONSTER TRUCK :wow:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 3 2010, 11:31 PM~18981755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 HERE U GO TRRRRRRRINO
> *


NOW THATS A GREAT PIC,OF C & C


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 3 2010, 11:31 PM~18981757
> *MORE LIKE A DIESEL :cheesy:
> *


  :yes: :yes:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by HIT~N~RUN_@Nov 3 2010, 11:33 PM~18981772
> *:no: THE GRAVE DIGGER MONSTER TRUCK  :wow:
> *


 :no: :no: SAL THE FERRIS WHEEL AT THE FAIR :cheesy:


----------



## HIT~N~RUN

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 3 2010, 10:35 PM~18981784
> *:no:  :no: SAL THE FERRIS WHEEL AT THE FAIR :cheesy:
> *


   YEAH QUE NO TRINO!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> :0 HERE U GO TRRRRRRRINO
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## HIT~N~RUN

HEY TRINO SE PUEDE :boink: :boink: CON ESTA??


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 3 2010, 11:35 PM~18981784
> *:no:  :no: SAL THE FERRIS WHEEL AT THE FAIR :cheesy:
> *


LEAVE THAT GIRLS BUMPER KIT ALONE :0


----------



## cherry 64

> :0 HERE U GO TRRRRRRRINO
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU SHOULDNT DONE IT JEFF NOW I HAVE A WOODY :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## HIT~N~RUN

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 10:37 PM~18981799
> *LEAVE THAT GIRLS BUMPER KIT ALONE :0
> *


OOOOKKKKK :tears:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HERES A BADDDD ASSSSSS PIC


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 3 2010, 11:33 PM~18981775
> *NOW THATS A GREAT PIC,OF C & C
> *


DON'T YOU MEAN C.C & C?!! (CHOLE CARDENAS & CHERRY) LOL :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 3 2010, 11:38 PM~18981804
> *YOU SHOULDNT DONE IT JEFF NOW I HAVE A WOODY :biggrin:
> *


CHERRY ALWAYS GAVE ME WOOD


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by HIT~N~RUN_@Nov 3 2010, 11:37 PM~18981797
> *HEY TRINO SE PUEDE  :boink:  :boink: CON ESTA??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE IS THAT TREE COMING OUT OF :wow:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 3 2010, 11:39 PM~18981815
> *DON'T YOU MEAN C.C & C?!!  (CHOLE CARDENAS & CHERRY) LOL :0  :biggrin:
> *


YOURE A GENIUS,YOU KNEW WHAT I MEANT


----------



## cherry 64

GOODNITE MY BROTHAS 5AM IS AROUND THE CORNER,AND I STILL HAVE TO :boink: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 3 2010, 11:43 PM~18981839
> *GOODNITE MY BROTHAS 5AM IS AROUND THE CORNER,AND I STILL HAVE TO :boink:  :naughty:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD NIGHT TRAFFIC :cheesy:


----------



## HIT~N~RUN

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 3 2010, 10:40 PM~18981821
> *WHERE IS THAT TREE COMING OUT OF :wow:
> *


MAYBE YOU COULD ASK HER SUNDAY IF SHE IS THERE AGAIN.. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58, TRAFFIC HD, sneekyg909, cherry 64
:wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 11:44 PM~18981846
> *GOOD NIGHT TRAFFIC :cheesy:
> *


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 09:34 PM~18980680
> *TAKE A PICTURE OF THE MOST FUCKED UP SHOES YOU OWN. THE ONE THAT POSTS THE UGLIEST SHOES WINS A DINNER FOR 2 AT FUSIONS. (PICTURE MUST BE YOURS) AND THE JUDGES WILL BE YOU
> *


HEY DO HOUSE SHOES QUALIFY?


----------



## HIT~N~RUN

HEY MARK THANKS AGAIN. GOOD NIGHT MARK AND TRINO...


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 4 2010, 01:14 AM~18981630
> *DAMN THATS WHAT SPY WEAR IS FOR :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


lol


----------



## HIT~N~RUN

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 3 2010, 10:51 PM~18981888
> *HEY DO HOUSE SHOES QUALIFY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :run: :run: :wow:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by HIT~N~RUN_@Nov 3 2010, 11:52 PM~18981891
> *HEY MARK THANKS AGAIN. GOOD NIGHT MARK AND TRINO...
> *


GOOD NIGHT SAL :wave:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by HIT~N~RUN_@Nov 4 2010, 01:26 AM~18981711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


meeeoooooowwww


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 4 2010, 01:31 AM~18981755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 HERE U GO TRRRRRRRINO
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> HEY DO HOUSE SHOES QUALIFY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE PEOPLE WILL JUDGE WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE
> :0 :0 :0 :0   :sprint:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HEY KING WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT THOSE :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> HEY DO HOUSE SHOES QUALIFY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE PEOPLE WILL JUDGE WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE
> :0 :0 :0 :0   :sprint:
> 
> 
> 
> I PULLED THEM OUT OF MY CLOSET, EVERYTHING'S OK THOUGH I GOT MY MONIES WORTH AND I GOT A NEW PAIR... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Bajito OG

BUMP  










:biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 11:14 PM~18981630
> *DAMN THATS WHAT SPY WEAR IS FOR :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



DOnt give up the secrets...... the sun hurts my old ass eyes...


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG




----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 3 2010, 11:51 PM~18981888
> *HEY DO HOUSE SHOES QUALIFY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn looks like those have way to many miles on them. thank god u did throw them away they might get u something in return :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

I found this pic in off topics... I don't think no one is gonna beat this one!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 3 2010, 11:31 PM~18981754
> *TAKE A PICTURE OF THE MOST FUCKED UP SHOES YOU OWN. THE ONE THAT POSTS THE UGLIEST SHOES WINS A DINNER FOR 2 AT FUSIONS. (PICTURE MUST BE YOURS) AND THE JUDGES WILL BE YOU
> *


HERE R MINE!!!


----------



## 66 buick

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 9 2010, 09:11 PM~17149207
> *IM READY!
> 
> 
> *


empires finest will be there look out :guns: :sprint: glad theres no more fucking rain :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 3 2010, 11:51 PM~18981888
> *HEY DO HOUSE SHOES QUALIFY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 4 2010, 10:16 AM~18984083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this pic in off topics... I don't think no one is gonna beat this one!
> *



hey those are mine :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 4 2010, 12:54 PM~18985237
> *hey those are mine  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :uh: :barf:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

http://weather.yahoo.com/united-states/cal...ntario-2465715/




:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 4 2010, 01:05 PM~18985317
> *:roflmao:  :uh:  :barf:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :wave:


----------



## chonga

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 2 2010, 02:54 AM~18965182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> i will be out there there this weekend cant wai to get some good video
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 4 2010, 12:54 PM~18985237
> *hey those are mine  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol




----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 4 2010, 10:16 AM~18984083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this pic in off topics... I don't think no one is gonna beat this one!
> *


THATS A SMART MAN,I KNOW WHAT IM DOING WITH MY PLASTIC BOTTLES,NOT SELLIN THEM THATS FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> :wow: :wow: :boink: :boink: :wow:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> HEY TRINO SE PUEDE :boink: :boink: CON ESTA??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :naughty: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 4 2010, 01:32 PM~18985520
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :wave:
> *


WHATS GOING ON MARK:wave:


----------



## 69 impala

What up homies almost time


----------



## 40bomb

what about bbq's this year?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 40bomb_@Nov 4 2010, 06:00 PM~18987659
> *what about bbq's an  this year? don't need a repeat of last year, prolly need to tell everyone what to expect.
> *


you can bring ice chest but no b-b-qrs of any kind sorry we are not checking cars.


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING+Nov 3 2010, 11:51 PM~18981888-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY DO HOUSE SHOES QUALIFY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 11:13 AM~18984539
> *HERE R MINE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LocoSoCal_@Nov 4 2010, 02:24 PM~18985968
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are these all the shoes? everybody has to pick one by tomorrow at 4:00P.M. post some more don't be ashamed they're only shoes :cheesy:


----------



## Toro

Hey hey Mr. Mark.....see you this weekend.......


----------



## The wagon

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 4 2010, 06:25 PM~18987873
> *you can bring ice chest but no b-b-qrs of any kind sorry we are not checking cars.
> *


----------



## hell razer




----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 4 2010, 06:25 PM~18987873
> *you can bring ice chest but no b-b-qrs of any kind sorry we are not checking cars.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacs4life

DEVOTIONS CAR CLUB IS THROWING A MEMORIAL CAR WASH.
FOR YANIZA MORA AN INNOCENT TEENAGE VICTIM OF A VIOLENT CRIME. TO BE HELD ON THE 6TH OF NOV. 
PLEASE COME OUT AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT.
ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL & ACACIA IN RIALTO.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

COUNTDOWN!

_3_

:cheesy:


----------



## cadillacs4life

*DEVOTIONS WILL BE THERE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST TIME*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

RI82REGAL
:wave:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

Can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Nov 4 2010, 09:44 PM~18990369
> *DEVOTIONS WILL BE THERE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST TIME
> *



THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!   


DEVOTIONS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 4 2010, 05:14 PM~18987282
> *What up homies almost time
> *





:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Nov 4 2010, 09:26 PM~18990156
> *DEVOTIONS CAR CLUB IS THROWING A MEMORIAL CAR WASH.
> FOR YANIZA MORA AN INNOCENT TEENAGE VICTIM OF A VIOLENT CRIME. TO BE HELD ON THE 6TH OF NOV.
> PLEASE COME OUT AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT.
> ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL & ACACIA IN RIALTO.
> *


I will throwin a gallon of armor all car soap and a bag of microfiber towels on the way down I can meet up with you i'd like to go but I have alot of things to get ready for still. but good luck on the car wash from traffic c c</span>


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Nov 4 2010, 10:02 PM~18990591-->
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-hell razer_@Nov 4 2010, 10:05 PM~18990634
> *THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!
> DEVOTIONS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 4 2010, 06:54 PM~18988153
> *Hey hey Mr. Mark.....see you this weekend.......
> *



oh dammmmmmmmmmmm u alive :wow: :wow:


----------



## chonga




----------



## RareClass

TTT


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 3 2010, 09:15 PM~18980485
> *Thanks for the Support looking forward to seeing u guys there, have a safe drive give your self plenty of time,,,
> *


THANX BRO ..ITS A LONG DRIVE ,BUT WILL BE THERE ...MEMBERS ONLY...SAN DIEGO....TTT


----------



## pauls 1967

cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959

:biggrin: :biggrin: to the top


----------



## beliefsvn

car nice


_____________________________Signature___________________________________
Viet Nam Cruise Tours,Viet Nam Cruise Tours,Viet Nam Eco Tours,Viet Nam Culinary Tour,Viet Nam Tours Packges, Viet Nam Cruise Tours,Ha Long Cruise,Sa Pa Package Tour,Ha Noi Tours,Viet Nam Travel, Viet Nam Cruise Tours,Viet Nam Tours, Du Lich Viet Nam, Du Lich Viet Nam.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 4 2010, 06:52 PM~18988137
> *
> 
> 
> Are these all the shoes? everybody has to pick one by tomorrow at 4:00P.M. post some more don't be ashamed they're only shoes  :cheesy:
> *


 :run: :run: :run:


----------



## LocoSoCal

spend 3hrs yesterday washing the Regal for the show , im ready now :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 5 2010, 06:03 AM~18992520
> *spend 3hrs yesterday washing the Regal for the show , im ready now  :biggrin:
> *



Oh yeah cant wait and thanks for the continued support u have given us through out the years... I means alot


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

we loaded and ready for TRAFFIC show see you sat :biggrin:


 DAMMMM ADRIAN JOSE IS READY 2 ROLL GOT THE 42 CHEVY LOADED UP SEE U GUYS HAVE A SAFE TRIP


----------



## Vm0m0




----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 4 2010, 12:31 AM~18981754
> *TAKE A PICTURE OF THE MOST FUCKED UP SHOES YOU OWN. THE ONE THAT POSTS THE UGLIEST SHOES WINS A DINNER FOR 2 AT FUSIONS. (PICTURE MUST BE YOURS) AND THE JUDGES WILL BE YOU
> *


Damn! I just threw my garage shoes out recently after a long time.. Oh, well :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 4 2010, 05:52 PM~18988137
> *
> 
> 
> Are these all the shoes? everybody has to pick one by tomorrow at 4:00P.M. post some more don't be ashamed they're only shoes  :cheesy:
> *


my work boots are THEE WORST. I'll try to post them up from my co worker's phone.


----------



## mrmc1959

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Nov 4 2010, 11:38 PM~18991453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## King61

>


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Nov 4 2010, 11:38 PM~18991453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 4 2010, 06:54 PM~18988153
> *Hey hey Mr. Mark.....see you this weekend.......
> *


Cool Toro :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+Nov 4 2010, 06:52 PM~18988137-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these all the shoes? everybody has to pick one by tomorrow at 4:00P.M. post some more don't be ashamed they're only shoes  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Vm0m0_@Nov 5 2010, 09:18 AM~18993724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING+Nov 3 2010, 11:51 PM~18981888-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY DO HOUSE SHOES QUALIFY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 11:13 AM~18984539
> *HERE R MINE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LocoSoCal_@Nov 4 2010, 02:24 PM~18985968
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are these all the shoes? everybody has to pick one by tomorrow at 4:00P.M. post some more don't be ashamed they're only shoes :cheesy:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

*Tonight Fontana Cruise Night* :0 


*Tomorrow* :cheesy: 











*Sunday*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> *Tonight Fontana Cruise Night* :0
> *Tomorrow* :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sunday*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Here is our Ceremony Plaques for this year :cheesy:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Nov 2 2010, 07:00 PM~18970362
> *Got a Ph# 602\ 770-5601
> *


THANKS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

We are pleased to announce we will be setting up a small area for a hop exibition only. Lets keep this cool


----------



## Clark

Can't wait! Will be out there early with the other photogs adding to the thousands of great pics that will be taken at the event!

ClarkO


----------



## rapmaster_90201

DEVOTIONS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT TRAFFIC SEE U GUYS ON SUNDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NineOne

Check this out


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 5 2010, 03:56 PM~18996323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our Ceremony Plaques for this year :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by NineOne_@Nov 5 2010, 05:17 PM~18996798
> *Check this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we printed the flyers for this raffle


----------



## RareClass

TTT


----------



## MalibuLou

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 5 2010, 03:01 PM~18996351
> *We are pleased to announce we will be setting up a small area for a hop exibition  only. Lets keep this cool
> *




:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@Nov 5 2010, 06:40 PM~18997353
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



x59 :0 :0


----------



## kandylac

*what's the 411 on the latest weather report.*


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air+Nov 5 2010, 03:03 PM~18995990-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Tonight Fontana Cruise Night* :0
> *Tomorrow*  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sunday*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRAFFIC [email protected] 5 2010, 03:56 PM~18996323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our Ceremony Plaques for this year :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rapmaster_90201_@Nov 5 2010, 05:07 PM~18996747
> *DEVOTIONS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT TRAFFIC SEE U GUYS ON SUNDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS DEVOTIONS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> Here is our Ceremony Plaques for this year :cheesy:
> 
> 
> :0 DAMMMMM THOSE ARE NICE LOOKING GOOD MARK


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 5 2010, 08:24 PM~18998037
> *what's the 411 on the latest weather report.
> *


THE WEATHER WILL BE AROUND 75-80 DEGREES WITH TRAFFIC IN THE ONTARIO AREA.!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 5 2010, 08:24 PM~18998037
> *
> SOUNDS LIKE FIRME WEATHER TO ME :biggrin:*


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 5 2010, 08:55 PM~18998251
> *THE WEATHER WILL BE AROUND 75-80 DEGREES WITH TRAFFIC IN THE ONTARIO AREA.!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*There will also be a Groupe of people around the Citizens Bank Arena due to Traffic*.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 5 2010, 09:09 PM~18998388
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>TTT!!!*


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 5 2010, 09:09 PM~18998388
> *There will also be a Groupe of people around the Citizens Bank Arena due to Traffic.
> *


IN THE GROUPE OF PEOPLE AROUND THE CITIZENS BANK ARENA THEY WILL BE TRAFFIC DO TO VIEJITOS. 
:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 5 2010, 09:14 PM~18998429
> *IN THE GROUPE OF PEOPLE AROUND THE CITIZENS BANK ARENA THEY WILL BE TRAFFIC DO TO VIEJITOS.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 5 2010, 09:16 PM~18998439
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 5 2010, 09:14 PM~18998429
> *IN THE GROUPE OF PEOPLE AROUND THE CITIZENS BANK ARENA THEY WILL BE TRAFFIC DUE TO VIEJITOS.
> :biggrin:
> *


FIXED.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 5 2010, 09:24 PM~18998490
> *FIXED.
> *


YOU DESERVE A LIFESAVER.!
:biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 5 2010, 09:25 PM~18998497
> *YOU DESERVE A LIFESAVER.!
> :biggrin:
> *


thank you, just lookin' out


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle+Nov 5 2010, 09:14 PM~18998429-->
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE GROUPE OF PEOPLE AROUND THE CITIZENS BANK ARENA DO TO VIEJITOS.
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kandylac_@Nov 5 2010, 09:24 PM~18998490
> *FIXED.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

COUNTDOWN!

_2_

:nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 5 2010, 09:43 PM~18998602
> *COUNTDOWN!
> 
> _YA MERO_
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 5 2010, 09:45 PM~18998618
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :yes: 

:biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

DO=1. To preform or execute 2.to carry out the requirements

DUE=1. fitting or appropriate 2.Meeting special requirements: _sufficient_ < due to reason to think so>


----------



## hell razer

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 5 2010, 09:43 PM~18998602
> *COUNTDOWN!
> 
> _2_
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

TTT


----------



## The wagon




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 5 2010, 09:12 PM~18998414
> *:cheesy: TTT!!!
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 5 2010, 10:53 PM~18999088
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

best of show trophies


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

traffic show shirts :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 5 2010, 11:09 PM~18999208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best of show trophies
> *


 :0


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 5 2010, 11:10 PM~18999218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traffic show shirts :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## prestige




----------



## 84CoupeDe

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 5 2010, 09:09 PM~18998388
> *There will also be a Groupe of people around the Citizens Bank Arena due to Traffic.
> *


will there be a kandylac sighting :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :happysad: :squint:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 5 2010, 11:10 PM~18999218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traffic show shirts :cheesy:
> *


Sup Mark , just so you know , i also can have shirts made


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Nov 6 2010, 12:20 AM~18999569
> *will there be a kandylac sighting  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :happysad:  :squint:
> *


Negative. Sale Pending.


----------



## LowriderLobo

up and getting ready to drive down today for the show tomorrow


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 5 2010, 11:10 PM~18999218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traffic show shirts :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 5 2010, 11:09 PM~18999208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best of show trophies
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 6 2010, 09:51 AM~19000259
> *up and getting ready to drive down today for the show tomorrow
> *


have a safe trip homie


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 5 2010, 11:09 PM~18999208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best of show trophies
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 84CoupeDe

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 6 2010, 06:09 AM~18999930
> *Negative. Sale Pending.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :tears: :scrutinize:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Nov 6 2010, 10:06 AM~19000321
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wheres the menudo Jorge


----------



## ricardo408

what time is the show gona be?! tanx..


----------



## ricardo408

what time is the show at? :0


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 5 2010, 09:30 PM~18998528
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


I THINK I NEED TO GO BACK TO SCHOOL. HAHA


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 6 2010, 10:47 AM~19001151
> *wheres the menudo Jorge
> *




I HAVE THE OLLA READY BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 2 2010, 02:42 PM~18968960
> *P.S. THANK YOU FROM ALL THE TRAFFIC FAMILY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from the West - Start point: I-10 heading East
> Take I-10/San Bernardino Freeway East towards San Bernardino
> Take the HAVEN AVENUE exit (ramp is on the right-hand side)
> Turn LEFT onto NORTH HAVEN AVENUE
> Travel about a half mile NORTH on NORTH HAVEN AVENUE
> Turn RIGHT onto CONCOURS DRIVE
> The building and its parking lots will be located about a half mile up on the LEFT
> Coming from the East - Start point: I-10 heading West
> Take I-10/San Bernardino Freeway West towards Los Angeles
> Take the MILLIKEN AVENUE exit (ramp is on the right-hand side)
> At the end of the exit ramp, Turn LEFT onto MILLIKEN AVENUE
> Travel less than a half mile NORTH on MILLIKEN AVENUE
> Turn LEFT onto CONCOURS DRIVE
> The building and its parking lots will be located about a half mile up on the RIGHT
> 
> The venue is located very close to the intersections of I-10 and I-15, in the Inland Empire.
> *







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clark

Was in the area of the arena earlier today. Place is awesome! Tons of room. Going to be a GREAT show tomorrow!!! Here's a couple pics from today.

See everyone tomorrow!
ClarkO


----------



## DETONATER

TTT! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

READY FOR SOME GOODTIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Clark_@Nov 6 2010, 12:44 PM~19001735
> *Was in the area of the arena earlier today. Place is awesome! Tons of room. Going to be a GREAT show tomorrow!!! Here's a couple pics from today.
> 
> See everyone tomorrow!
> ClarkO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## guss68imp

TTT


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by Clark_@Nov 6 2010, 12:44 PM~19001735
> *Was in the area of the arena earlier today. Place is awesome! Tons of room. Going to be a GREAT show tomorrow!!! Here's a couple pics from today.
> 
> See everyone tomorrow!
> ClarkO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 6 2010, 01:23 PM~19001917
> *READY FOR SOME GOODTIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 5 2010, 04:01 PM~18996351
> *We are pleased to announce we will be setting up a small area for a hop exibition  only. Lets keep this cool
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowriderLobo

STREETLOW IS IN ONTARIO Ca.!!!!!


----------



## GROUPEC

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Nov 5 2010, 11:20 PM~18999569
> *will there be a kandylac sighting  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :happysad:  :squint:
> *


LOLLYLAC FOR SURE,THE LINCOLN MAYBE :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Nov 6 2010, 07:03 PM~19003703
> *LOLLYLAC FOR SURE,THE LINCOLN MAYBE :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967

HEY MARK AS FOR ME IM NOT GOING TO TAKE MY RIDE CUZ IN THE MORNING GOT STUFF TO DO BUT MY MEMBERS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT SO BUMP THIS SHIT UP


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 6 2010, 09:07 PM~19004640
> *HEY MARK AS FOR ME IM NOT GOING TO TAKE MY RIDE CUZ IN THE MORNING GOT STUFF TO DO BUT MY MEMBERS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT SO BUMP THIS SHIT UP
> *


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Nov 6 2010, 09:38 PM~19004913
> *
> *


but later on im going to roll in my regular ride and enjoy the car show with my members


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Nov 5 2010, 09:18 AM~18993724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think we have a winner right here. If you guys agree bump it up.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

We hope everybody has a safe trip down from the Traffic family. Thanks for your support. Much love from Traffic C.C.


----------



## TEMPER909IE

*Only a few more hours!* :biggrin:


----------



## chonga

:run: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: HAVE A GOOD 1!!!!!!!


----------



## pauls 1967

:biggrin:


----------



## RareClass

TO THE TOP RARECLASS GOT SOMTHING NEW COMING OUT JUS GOT PUT BACK TOGETHER BEEN UP ALL NIGHT WITH THE MEMBERS PUTTING TOGETHER FOR THIS SHOW ITS GONA BE ITS FIRST SHOW OUT SO GOODLUCK TO PAUL FROM RARECLASS CC WITH HIS 71MC THE PIC LOOKS ALL DUSTY CUZ WE JUS GOT DONE WITH IT AND JUS TOOK THE PIC HAHA


----------



## RareClass

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 6 2010, 09:49 PM~19005005
> *I think we have a winner right here. If you guys agree bump it up.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal

*To everybody that is making the drive to the TRAFFIC show , may you ALL have a safe trip there and back home *


----------



## G2G_Al

Getting Ready to Roll!!!


----------



## hcat54

Up and ready to roll!


----------



## groupebks

Any one got the address so I can get there!!!


----------



## sicksurside

EVIL SIDE C.C. ON OUR WAY SEE EVERYONE THERE


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Nov 7 2010, 09:19 AM~19006462
> *Any one got the address so I can get there!!!
> *


4000 E. Ontario Center Parkway, Ontario Ca


----------



## King61

Its on and pop'n


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## chonga

GETTN READY !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

any pics yet?


----------



## kandylac

*any move-in pics?*


----------



## lowrodder

Anyone know how much parking is gonna be??


----------



## bigtroubles1

SHOUT OUT TO THE RARECLASS HOMIES!!
bring home those trophies brothers


----------



## Clark

Just got home. AWESOME show! There is going to be a lot of great pics from the show posted this week from all the photogs here today! Here is a couple from today. Many more to come. Good seeing everyone today, and making new friends! 
ClarkO


----------



## All Out Customs

Thanks Traffic CC and to all those in attendance for making it a peaceful event. I'll be uploading pics in a few


----------



## bigtroubles1

Post pics folks !


----------



## RareClass

SECCOUND PLACE 90S LUXURY FULL CUSTOM RARECLASS CC EL JEFE DE JEFES
3 WHEEL STANDING THANKS TRAFFIC FOR A GREAT SHOW AND WELL DONE JUDGEING


----------



## RareClass

RARECLASS CC IE 71 MC "TWO TIMER" PAULS RIDE


----------



## RareClass

RARECLASS CC IE


----------



## DETONATER

If your looking for that super bling FLAKE job get at the homies...! </span>


----------



## guss68imp

Pics uffin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 7 2010, 08:34 PM~19011260
> *RARECLASS CC IE 71 MC "TWO TIMER" PAULS RIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did he win ?


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 7 2010, 08:12 PM~19011049
> *SECCOUND PLACE 90S LUXURY FULL CUSTOM RARECLASS CC EL JEFE DE JEFES
> 3 WHEEL STANDING THANKS TRAFFIC FOR A GREAT SHOW AND WELL DONE JUDGEING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good job homies . WHO GOT 1st !


----------



## RareClass

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 7 2010, 07:56 PM~19011527
> *Did he win ?
> *


NO HE DIDNT BUT I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHO BEAT HIM IN STREET 70S WHO KNOWS THE WINNERS POST PICS

AS FOR THE LUXURY THE RIDE FROM MAJESTICS TOOK FIRST I THINK AND THE CADDY FROM ELITE TOOK THIRD I THINK AND I TOOK 2ND IN FULL


----------



## nobueno

Another great show by Traffic. Thanks for everything Traffic. More photos on my site in a few minutes.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 7 2010, 09:04 PM~19011612
> *NO HE DIDNT BUT I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHO BEAT HIM IN STREET 70S WHO KNOWS THE WINNERS POST PICS
> 
> AS FOR THE LUXURY THE RIDE FROM MAJESTICS TOOK FIRST I THINK AND THE CADDY FROM ELITE TOOK THIRD I THINK  AND I TOOK 2ND IN FULL
> *


Congrats, I'd like to know who beat him too !


----------



## RareClass

TO THE TOP POST PICS OF THE WINNERS AND CATEGORIES


----------



## KILOE

Great show..


----------



## hcat54

It was a KICK ASS SHOW!!! Had a great time. Thank you TRAFFIC for having us and everyone that came by to check out our REVERBS and COLOR BARS. 
Here's some pics of our booth and some of our rides...


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW

Good Show! Had A  Good Time


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW




----------



## 69 impala

Good show had a good time. Thanks TRAFFIC see you next year :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC C C FIRST OF ALL I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL MY MEMBERS AND ALL OUR SPONSORS. ALL THE CLUBS THAT GAVE THEIR SUPPORT AND THE SOLO RIDERS WAS A LITTLE SCARED WITH THE WEATHER BUT IT TURNED OUT TO BE A WONDERFUL DAY. MAAAAN THERE WAS ALOT OF GIRLS. THANKS AGAIN TRAFFIC C C. WE INVITE ALL OF YOU TO OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. PS THANKS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, STREETLOW MAGAZINE, AND IMPALAS MAGAZINE :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## RareClass

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 7 2010, 09:31 PM~19012591
> *Good show had a good time. Thanks TRAFFIC see you next year :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## krysler300

The homie's car Ben from Switch Happy, Valle Cochela
2 first place trophy's, Firme pic Jae!!!!!


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by KILOE_@Nov 7 2010, 09:19 PM~19012464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great show..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## Amahury760

MEMBERS ONLY..CC REPPIN NC SAN DIEGO TTT...


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 7 2010, 09:33 PM~19012610
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>Well said Mark
> It was an HONOR to host such a good show today and to all the Spectators who came out to see all of the Beautiful cars, bikes, motorcycles & special interest. We THANK U ALL.... being able to host a memorial moment, and ALL of the GREAT PHOTGRAPHERS CAPTURING THIS 5TH ANNUAL SHOW IS AN HONOR TO BE PROUD OF...
> 
> 
> THANK U ALL FROM THE TRAFFIC FAMILY..*


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

*THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT MADE OUT TO THE SHOW. IT LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE ENJOYED THEMSELVES. I WANNA ESPECIALLY THANK ALL OF THE OUT OF TOWNERS THAT MADE TRIP TO THE SHOW THANKS.* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass

DOES ANY ONE KNOW HOW TO POST VIDEOS ON HERE CUZ I GOT 
JEFE DE JEFES 3 WHEELING AND I WANTED TO POST IT


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 7 2010, 09:48 PM~19012772
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT MADE OUT TO THE SHOW.  IT LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE ENJOYED THEMSELVES.  I WANNA ESPECIALLY THANK ALL OF THE OUT OF TOWNERS THAT MADE TRIP TO THE SHOW THANKS.</span> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>*Longest Distance 49 hours of Driving out of MIAMI,, bringing 4 BIG Trucks & 2 motorcycles.. Thanks for making it out 2yrs in a row.....*


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 7 2010, 09:45 PM~19012739
> *MEMBERS ONLY..CC REPPIN NC SAN DIEGO TTT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks for the support and Thank u for Spending the day with us. hope u had a safe drive home..


----------



## G2G_Al

Gangs to Grace and our friends had a great time!!! Thanks Traffic for a great show!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 7 2010, 07:12 PM~19011049
> *SECCOUND PLACE 90S LUXURY FULL CUSTOM RARECLASS CC EL JEFE DE JEFES
> 3 WHEEL STANDING THANKS TRAFFIC FOR A GREAT SHOW AND WELL DONE JUDGEING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## G2G_Al

Some of our winners!!!


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 7 2010, 10:03 PM~19012924
> *Thanks for the support and Thank u for Spending the day with us. hope u had a safe drive home..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 7 2010, 10:08 PM~19012965
> *Gangs to Grace and our friends had a great time!!!  Thanks Traffic for a great show!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thank you AL and the Gangs to Grace family, for ur continued Support. it was an HONOR


----------



## Steve9663

> Thank u for Capturing the moment All Out Customs & THANK U FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## RareClass

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 7 2010, 10:09 PM~19012971
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR 
WHEN IS YOUR GUYSES PICNIC SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by 69 impala+Nov 7 2010, 09:31 PM~19012591-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good show had a good time. Thanks TRAFFIC see you next year :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK U FOR THE SUPPORT for all of the years u hve been here for us..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 09:35 PM~19012641
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK U FOR THE SUPPORT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OG-CRENSHAW_@Nov 7 2010, 09:38 PM~19012672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANK U FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## RareClass

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 7 2010, 10:09 PM~19012971
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR
WHEN IS YOUR GUYSES PICNIC SEE YOOU GUYS THERE


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by RareClass+Nov 7 2010, 10:17 PM~19013062-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR
> WHEN IS YOUR GUYSES PICNIC SEE YOU GUYS THERE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT SURE WHEN THE PICNIC IS GONNA BE, I'M SURE WE'LL BE TALKING ABOUT IT SOON :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-All Out Customs_@Nov 7 2010, 10:18 PM~19013067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TOGETHER C.C. CAME OUT STRONG :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass

> NOT SURE WHEN THE PICNIC IS GONNA BE, I'M SURE WE'LL BE TALKING ABOUT IT SOON :biggrin:
> 
> COOL LET US KNOW RARECLASS CC :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> Thank u for Capturing the moment All Out Customs & THANK U FOR THE SUPPORT
> 
> 
> 
> Got more uploading, but its taking some time.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 7 2010, 10:00 PM~19012901
> *Longest Distance 49 hours of Driving out of MIAMI,, bringing 4 BIG Trucks & 2 motorcycles.. Thanks for making it out 2yrs in a row.....
> *


Those were our USO's :biggrin: Crazy mofo's. We had a blast today BAD ASS show. Lot's of nice cars and I don't think I've ever seen that many 58 drops in one place. :thumbsup:


----------



## groovin ruben

Well I ended making it to the show after going to the Buddy Walk in Anaheim. Great job Traffic for putting together another good show.
Here a some pics I took.


----------



## DUKES67

Thanks Traffic Dukes Pasadena had a good time it was a nice day :biggrin:


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## El Alfonso




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## crayzy 8

AZTEC IMAGE CC BAKERSFIELD


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> great pics ruben thanks :cheesy:


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> Thanks so much :cheesy: :cheesy: Alfonso
> :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## dannys64

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Nov 7 2010, 10:54 PM~19013313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## groovin ruben

Some Pics of the ladies!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> Some Pics of the ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PLEASE :wow:


----------



## groovin ruben

After a stop at Hooters for dinner and a visit to Tropical Lei :biggrin: 
it was time to head home. 









Yoda driving with a beer on his head  








Marc needs one more for the road


----------



## RareClass




----------



## groovin ruben

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 7 2010, 11:16 PM~19013450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: I missed that :angry:


----------



## hcat54

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 7 2010, 10:16 PM~19013450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> :yes: :yes: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## RareClass

:biggrin: :biggrin: RARECLASS!! :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hcat54

This fu... 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Nov 8 2010, 12:16 AM~19013447
> *After a stop at Hooters for dinner and a visit to Tropical Lei :biggrin:
> it was time to head home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoda driving with a beer on his head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc needs one more for the road
> *


hope u clowns werent drinking and driving


----------



## EL RAIDER

just got back to the 831, props to TRAFFIC for another great show this show keeps getting better and better. Also thx for the free room at the SHERATON and Mikey for letting me have it. Hope every 1 makes it home safe and for sure I will make it next year.








and go RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 8 2010, 12:04 AM~19013743
> *just got back to the 831, props to TRAFFIC for another great show this show keeps getting better and better. Also thx for the free room at the SHERATON and Mikey for letting me have it. Hope every 1 makes it home safe and for sure I will make it next year.
> and go RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS  :biggrin:
> *


glad you made it home safe. thanks for your support


----------



## BIGRUBE644

*GOOD SHOW TRAFFIC SEE U GUYS NEXT YEAR..  *


----------



## sp00kyi3

> :yes: :yes: :boink: :boink: :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> damnnn thats wuts up :naughty:
Click to expand...


----------



## mrmc1959

thanks traffic great show Est cruziers had a good time see you next year :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD SHOW...EVERY YEAR KEEPS GETTING BETTER N BETTER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

nice show..thanks for the pics


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644+Nov 8 2010, 12:21 AM~19013850-->
> 
> 
> 
> *GOOD SHOW TRAFFIC SEE U GUYS NEXT YEAR..  *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK U FOR ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 03:08 AM~19014147
> *thanks traffic great show Est cruziers had  a good time see you next year  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK U FOR ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 04:15 AM~19014202
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  GOOD SHOW...EVERY YEAR KEEPS GETTING BETTER N BETTER!!!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THANK U FOR ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-oldmemoriesLACO_@Nov 8 2010, 06:06 AM~19014407
> *nice show..thanks for the pics
> *


THANK U FOR ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT
:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 7 2010, 10:42 PM~19013222
> *Those were our USO's  :biggrin:  Crazy mofo's.  We had a blast today BAD ASS show.  Lot's of nice cars and I don't think I've ever seen that many 58 drops in one place.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK U USO FOR THE SUPPORT AND BRINGING THOSE VEGAS HEAVYWEIGHTS CUTTY FOOLISH, SIN SIXTY


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by hcat54_@Nov 7 2010, 11:28 PM~19013507
> *This fu...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Nov 8 2010, 01:31 AM~19014018
> *damnnn thats wuts up :naughty:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## .Mr.Inc.

IM GLAD TRAFFIC HADE A GOOD SHOW TO THE TOP FOR TRAFFIC CAR SHOW!!!!


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 7 2010, 11:16 PM~19013450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 7 2010, 11:27 PM~19013499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Nov 8 2010, 08:55 AM~19015008
> *IM GLAD TRAFFIC HADE A GOOD SHOW TO THE TOP FOR TRAFFIC CAR SHOW!!!!
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 8 2010, 09:40 AM~19014934
> *THANK U USO FOR THE SUPPORT AND BRINGING THOSE VEGAS HEAVYWEIGHTS CUTTY FOOLISH, SIN SIXTY
> *


 . . Thank you to the entire Traffic Family! We had to do it, this is baddest fun show we been to!!! . . From the beers and carne asada on Saturday, to the room at the Sheraton and Fudruckers, the super fast roll-in, all the hotties, girls and chickies that took photos, the plaques and most important the friendly atmosphere the friendship and the memories! ! ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 8 2010, 12:16 AM~19013450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 . . This flick right here pretty much describes how the show was!


----------



## Steve9663

Some Bad ass Ride throughout the day with the FIRME sounds of DJ Mateo.. good job on keeping the crowd into tuned for those Jams.... taking us back to Memory lanes,, UMMM HUMMMMM


----------



## TWSTDFRO

Ultimate Riders wanna say thanx and we will see ya next year NICE SHOW!!!!


----------



## dj mateo

thanks traffic cc had fun like always another great way 2 end the year ohh yah i was waiting for my shot out somewhere in there lol!!! thanks guys time to go back 2 sleep!!!


----------



## joe bristol

great show


----------



## kandylac

_Great show, good location, easy parking, TRAFFIC CC you knocked this one out of the park._


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 7 2010, 08:14 PM~19011756
> *Another great show by Traffic. Thanks for everything Traffic. More photos on my site in a few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jr's 57 looking good!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Nov 7 2010, 09:36 PM~19012644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The homie's car Ben from Switch Happy, Valle Cochela
> 2 first place trophy's, Firme pic Jae!!!!!
> *


NICE ELCO!!!!


----------



## LowriderLobo

made it home to San Jose safely, thanks for a great show. I'll be posting some pictures in a while and start working on the video later


----------



## El Alfonso

> Thanks so much :cheesy: :cheesy: Alfonso
> :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah thank you guys for giving us the chance to come over. I got some calls from other porn stars that want to make it for next year. Great show!!! Eddie and myself thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Nov 7 2010, 11:01 PM~19013367
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZTEC IMAGE CC BAKERSFIELD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## groovin ruben

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 7 2010, 11:51 PM~19013659
> *hope u clowns werent drinking and driving
> *


 :nono: We ain't that dumb


----------



## socalconcepts

GOOD SHOW TRAFFIC CAN'T WAITE TILL NEXT YEARS OR SHOULD I SAY THE PICNIC FOR NOW :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo

THIS IS HER PARENTS CAR


----------



## 66 buick

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 7 2010, 09:48 PM~19012772
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT MADE OUT TO THE SHOW.  IT LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE ENJOYED THEMSELVES.  I WANNA ESPECIALLY THANK ALL OF THE OUT OF TOWNERS THAT MADE TRIP TO THE SHOW THANKS. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


man that show was better than vegas you guys should be consaltants for low-rider next year. you guys had 100% better riders ,off the hook :guns: :sprint:


----------



## Lowriding4life

Thank you to Traffic CC for a great show!!! You guys outdid yourselves once again can't wait for next year!!! I do have one suggestion, don't forget about the kids and their bikes they put alot of time and effort into them and I saw alot of little faces dissapointed!!! Don't forget these kids are the Lowriders of tomorrow and we need to make sure they enjoy it and stay true to the game. But overall it was a great show with good food/vendors/music!!!! TTT!!!


----------



## Lowriding4life

:biggrin: P.S Had my spare tire stolen from my truck in the assigned parking lot!!! Thank god that it wasn't my trailor!!! :biggrin: So all you guys out there check your spares they might be gone!!!!


----------



## 66 buick

> _Originally posted by Lowriding4life_@Nov 8 2010, 10:55 AM~19015947
> *:biggrin: P.S Had my spare tire stolen from my truck in the assigned parking lot!!! Thank god that it wasn't my trailor!!! :biggrin: So all you guys out there check your spares they might be gone!!!!
> *


how do you it wasn"t taken at the store when you buoght your beer before the show


----------



## LowriderLobo

some flicks i took with my camera


----------



## Lowriding4life

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Nov 8 2010, 10:02 AM~19016011
> *how do you it wasn"t taken at the store when you buoght your beer before the show
> *



Homie I wish that was the case!!!! It's unfortunate but things like this happen at even the best shows!!!! But still TTT!!! for TRAFFIC for putting on a great show!!!


----------



## RareClass




----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> Another great show by Traffic. Thanks for everything Traffic. More photos on my site in a few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jae :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Nov 8 2010, 10:18 AM~19015632
> *GOOD SHOW TRAFFIC CAN'T WAITE TILL NEXT YEARS OR SHOULD I SAY THE PICNIC FOR NOW  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58, 817.TX., ///Juan, plumjuc, 47helmet, RF LIFE, 94 fleet, BIG SPANK, chewie, salvador62, 82cuty, Lowriding4life, leyva62, falken3ce :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SPANK

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 7 2010, 07:58 PM~19011546
> *Good job homies . WHO GOT 1st !
> *


 :biggrin: I DID HOMIE THE JUICE FROM THE BIG M L.A CHAPTER


----------



## RareClass

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Nov 8 2010, 11:38 AM~19016308
> *:biggrin: I DID HOMIE THE JUICE FROM THE BIG M L.A CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE RIDE HOMIE YOU GOT A SICK ASS BIG BODY :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> :biggrin: I DID HOMIE THE JUICE FROM THE BIG M L.A CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANK

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 8 2010, 11:45 AM~19016369
> *NICE RIDE HOMIE YOU GOT A SICK ASS BIG BODY :biggrin:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass

RARECLASS CC INLAND EMPIRE
SOME MORE PICS OF JEFE DE JEFES TOOK 2ND IN FULL 90S LUXURY




































SOME 3 WHEELING AT THE END OF THE SHOW


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA

LOOKING GOOD TRAFFIC... CONGRATS..... FROM TECHNIQUES C.C.


----------



## johnnie65

NICE PICS. KEEP THEM COMING! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Nov 8 2010, 11:59 AM~19016489
> *NICE PICS. KEEP THEM COMING! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## RareClass

FLEETWOOD FROM ELITE CC LA THINK BLUE


----------



## RareClass

THE HOMIE FINO RIDE FROM LEGENDS CC RIVERSIDE 










SOME MORE PICS FROM THE SHOW


----------



## pauls 1967

CLASSIC STYLE CAR CLUB HAD A GOODTIME THANKS TRAFFIC FOR ANOTHER GOOD SHOW


----------



## RareClass

LATIN LUXURY WAS OUT THERE


----------



## Aint no Body!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass




----------



## chevyjohn

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass

ULTIMATE RIDERS CC


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 7 2010, 09:22 PM~19013110
> * NOT SURE WHEN THE PICNIC IS GONNA BE, I'M SURE WE'LL BE TALKING ABOUT IT SOON :biggrin:
> TOGETHER C.C. CAME OUT STRONG :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: THANK YOO, & ONCE AGAIN THANK YOO 4 ANOTHER BADD ASS SHOW, 'TRAFFIC' REALLY GOOD SHOW!! :0


----------



## RareClass




----------



## lowdude13

once again outstanding turnout, our members & family had a great time,always much respect latin luxury c.c. thanks again traffic c.c.......


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

SHOWTIME CC HAD A GREAT TIME!


----------



## MEXICA

> Some of our winners!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats Big Richard and G to G :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION




----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 8 2010, 12:59 PM~19016924
> *:biggrin: HEY BRO YOUR CLUB LOOKED REALLY GOOD OUT THERE MUCH PROPS TTT*


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by Lowriding4life_@Nov 8 2010, 10:53 AM~19015930
> *Thank you to Traffic CC for a great show!!! You guys outdid yourselves once again can't wait for next year!!! I do have one suggestion, don't forget about the kids and their bikes they put alot of time and effort into them and I saw alot of little faces dissapointed!!! Don't forget these kids are the Lowriders of tomorrow and we need to make sure they enjoy it and stay true to the game.  But overall it was a great show with good food/vendors/music!!!! TTT!!!
> *



X65.......GREAT SHOW THO!!! every year get's better and better. :biggrin:


----------



## gabela433

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 7 2010, 11:27 PM~19013499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Nov 8 2010, 02:12 PM~19017382
> *X65.......GREAT SHOW THO!!!    every year get's better and better. :biggrin:
> *


THANK U FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## dannys64

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Nov 8 2010, 01:31 AM~19014018
> *damnnn thats wuts up :naughty:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Toro

Impalas Magazine would like to thank TRAFFIC for throwing another awesome event....even though some chose to stay home due to the weather, you could feel the excitement and good times in the air from those that weren't shy of a little cold and came out in full force......we had a blast and thank everyone that came by the booth and said "HI".....no way we are missing this show next year......

I'll post up some pics in a bit


----------



## dannys64

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 7 2010, 11:16 PM~19013450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

oh and here's the 2nd of our double covers due out in a couple weeks...yes I know there is a letter missing somewhere hehehe...but I wanted to let you guys see it right away.....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> TOGETHER WAS IN THE HOUSE. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT. MUCH LOVE FROM TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## rapmaster_90201

thanks to traffic cc devotions had great time see you next year !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

NOTHING BUT GOODTIMES!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt

:0 :0


----------



## Toro

This show was fun to shoot, the atmosphere was out of this world....


----------



## Toro




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK 

OLDIES 
EMPIRE'S FINEST 
ROYAL FANTASIES
TOGETHER 
CASUALS 
VIEJITOS
SOUTHERN BIKE CLUB
ONTARIO CLASSICS
LO NUESTROS
I.E. ORIGINAL
GOODTIMES
BOMB CLUB
REALITY
ULTIMATE RIDERS
LOS ANGELES
TRADITION
GANGS TO GRACE
DUKES
FINE LINE
KLIQUE
CLASSIC STYLE
HIGH IMAGE
INFINITI
ROLLERZ ONLY
CLASSIFIED
SOUTHERN ROYALTY
MANIACOS
SUENOS LATINOS
EXPLIZIT C.C.
SOCIOS
NOKTURNAL
GROUPE
LEGACY
NEIGHBORHOOD
USO
LATIN LIFE
PHAROHS
LOYALTY ONES
FIRME CLASSICS
LATINO CLASSICS
RARE CLASS
THE CREW
DEVOTIONS
AZTEC IMAGE
STYLE
CONTAGIOUS
E ST. CRUISERS
SHOWTIME
ELITE
LATIN LUXURY
ROYAL FAMILIA
NEW CREATION
LEGENDS
STYLISTICS SO. LA
REVOLUTIONS
EXTREME LOWS
OLD SCHOOL WAYS
MAJESTICS
LINDSEY'S FINEST
MEMBERS ONLY
AMIGOS
SWIFT
BAJITO 
AND TO ALL SOLO RIDERS

THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. A VERY PEACEFUL SHOW. ALL OF US FROM TRAFFIC C.C COULDN'T ASK FOR ANYTHING MORE. THANK YOU MUCH LOVE TO ALL OF YOU  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> This show was fun to shoot, the atmosphere was out of this world....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Toro

Ill post more later, gotta save some for the show coverage


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FoolishinVegas, TRAFFIC 58, black87olds, Sj4lyfe, RIDES3, cherry 64, 909vert63, sinisster65, joe bristol, crayzy 8, Steve9663, mrmc1959, Pueblo Viejo :wave:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2010, 05:17 PM~19018437
> * FoolishinVegas, TRAFFIC 58, black87olds, Sj4lyfe, RIDES3, cherry 64, 909vert63, sinisster65, joe bristol, crayzy 8, Steve9663, mrmc1959, Pueblo Viejo :wave:
> *


.. How u doing brother :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG

BAD AZZ SHOW AGAIN ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
BE BACK NEXT YEAR.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

ON BEHALF OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE WE LIKE TO THANK MARK & TRAFFIC CC FOR A GOOD-TIME AND BADD-ASS SHOW... IT WAS GOOD SEEING ALL THE CAR CLUBS FROM EVERYWHERE COMING TOGETHER AND LIVING THIS LOWRIDING LIFESTYLE FULL-TIME...


----------



## LocoSoCal

*Rollerz Only Riverside, CA would like to Thank TRAFFIC Car Club for putting up a GREAT Show*


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 8 2010, 04:23 PM~19018481
> *.. How u doing brother :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP BROTHA? IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU YESTERDAY, I WISH WE COULD OF CHOPPED IT UP A LITTLE BIT MORE THAN WE DID, WE'RE GOING TO HAVE BREAK AWAY AND HANG OUT NEXT TIME...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 8 2010, 05:32 PM~19018555
> *WHAT UP BROTHA? IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU YESTERDAY, I WISH WE COULD OF CHOPPED IT UP A LITTLE BIT MORE THAN WE DID, WE'RE GOING TO HAVE BREAK AWAY AND HANG OUT NEXT TIME...
> *


whaaaaat up Pauly???? great seeing you again bro....been a minute....hope you liked the posters....


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2010, 04:17 PM~19018437
> *THANK U ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BRAVO

Great photos...i gotta get out to cali and experiance one of these shows some day


----------



## 69 impala

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2010, 04:07 PM~19018357
> *WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK
> 
> OLDIES
> EMPIRE'S FINEST
> ROYAL FANTASIES
> TOGETHER
> CASUALS
> VIEJITOS
> SOUTHERN BIKE CLUB
> ONTARIO CLASSICS
> LO NUESTROS
> I.E. ORIGINAL
> GOODTIMES
> BOMB CLUB
> REALITY
> ULTIMATE RIDERS
> LOS ANGELES
> TRADITION
> GANGS TO GRACE
> DUKES
> FINE LINE
> KLIQUE
> CLASSIC STYLE
> HIGH IMAGE
> INFINITI
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> CLASSIFIED
> SOUTHERN ROYALTY
> MANIACOS
> SUENOS LATINOS
> EXPLIZIT C.C.
> SOCIOS
> NOKTURNAL
> GROUPE
> LEGACY
> NEIGHBORHOOD
> USO
> LATIN LIFE
> PHAROHS
> LOYALTY ONES
> FIRME CLASSICS
> LATINO CLASSICS
> RARE CLASS
> THE CREW
> DEVOTIONS
> AZTEC IMAGE
> STYLE
> CONTAGIOUS
> E ST. CRUISERS
> SHOWTIME
> ELITE
> LATIN LUXURY
> ROYAL FAMILIA
> NEW CREATION
> LEGENDS
> STYLISTICS SO. LA
> REVOLUTIONS
> EXTREME LOWS
> OLD SCHOOL WAYS
> MAJESTICS
> LINDSEY'S FINEST
> MEMBERS ONLY
> AMIGOS
> SWIFT
> BAJITO
> AND TO ALL SOLO RIDERS
> 
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. A VERY PEACEFUL SHOW. ALL OF US FROM TRAFFIC C.C COULDN'T ASK FOR ANYTHING MORE. THANK YOU MUCH LOVE TO ALL OF YOU   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 8 2010, 05:32 PM~19018555
> *WHAT UP BROTHA? IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU YESTERDAY, I WISH WE COULD OF CHOPPED IT UP A LITTLE BIT MORE THAN WE DID, WE'RE GOING TO HAVE BREAK AWAY AND HANG OUT NEXT TIME...
> *


 .. USO Pauly, always great to see u Fam!
I tell u what, I decided to leave "Foolish-P" out there in Cali last night, my plan now is to go back for it in two weeks and attend the show! Just hope u guys can find a spot for me because I didn't reg..


----------



## LocoSoCal

*Rollerz Only Riverside, CA at TRAFFIC Car Show - 11-7-10*


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Nov 8 2010, 12:38 PM~19016308
> *:biggrin: I DID HOMIE THE JUICE FROM THE BIG M L.A CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice dog! Congrats !


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 8 2010, 12:55 PM~19016455
> *RARECLASS CC INLAND EMPIRE
> SOME MORE PICS OF JEFE DE JEFES TOOK 2ND IN FULL 90S LUXURY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME 3 WHEELING AT THE END OF THE SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good


----------



## 909vert63

:biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Nov 7 2010, 10:52 PM~19013291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2010, 04:07 PM~19018357
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>HAD A GOODTIME THANKS TRAFFIC CC*


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

AWSOME SHOW TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup: :thumbsup: U GUYS THREW A GREAT CAR SHOW!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2010, 04:07 PM~19018357
> *WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK
> 
> OLDIES
> EMPIRE'S FINEST
> ROYAL FANTASIES
> TOGETHER
> CASUALS
> VIEJITOS
> SOUTHERN BIKE CLUB
> ONTARIO CLASSICS
> LO NUESTROS
> I.E. ORIGINAL
> GOODTIMES
> BOMB CLUB
> REALITY
> ULTIMATE RIDERS
> LOS ANGELES
> TRADITION
> GANGS TO GRACE
> DUKES
> FINE LINE
> KLIQUE
> CLASSIC STYLE
> HIGH IMAGE
> INFINITI
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> CLASSIFIED
> SOUTHERN ROYALTY
> MANIACOS
> SUENOS LATINOS
> EXPLIZIT C.C.
> SOCIOS
> NOKTURNAL
> GROUPE
> LEGACY
> NEIGHBORHOOD
> USO
> LATIN LIFE
> PHAROHS
> LOYALTY ONES
> FIRME CLASSICS
> LATINO CLASSICS
> RARE CLASS
> THE CREW
> DEVOTIONS
> AZTEC IMAGE
> STYLE
> CONTAGIOUS
> E ST. CRUISERS
> SHOWTIME
> ELITE
> LATIN LUXURY
> ROYAL FAMILIA
> NEW CREATION
> LEGENDS
> STYLISTICS SO. LA
> REVOLUTIONS
> EXTREME LOWS
> OLD SCHOOL WAYS
> MAJESTICS
> LINDSEY'S FINEST
> MEMBERS ONLY
> AMIGOS
> SWIFT
> BAJITO
> AND TO ALL SOLO RIDERS
> 
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. A VERY PEACEFUL SHOW. ALL OF US FROM TRAFFIC C.C COULDN'T ASK FOR ANYTHING MORE. THANK YOU MUCH LOVE TO ALL OF YOU   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 8 2010, 03:41 PM~19018116
> *oh and here's the 2nd of our double covers due out in a couple weeks...yes I know there is a letter missing somewhere hehehe...but I wanted to let you guys see it right away.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by Toro+Nov 8 2010, 04:36 PM~19018593-->
> 
> 
> 
> whaaaaat up Pauly???? great seeing you again bro....been a minute....hope you liked the posters....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEAH. IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU AGAIN, THANKS AGAIN FOR THE POSTERS THERE GREAT.. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FoolishinVegas_@Nov 8 2010, 04:48 PM~19018661
> *.. USO Pauly, always great to see u Fam!
> I tell u what, I decided to leave "Foolish-P" out there in Cali last night, my plan now is to go back for it in two weeks and attend the show! Just hope u guys can find a spot for me because I didn't reg..
> *


DON'T WORRY BROTHA I'LL SAVE YOU A SPOT...  WHAT DO YOU NEED A 20X20 SPOT OR A 10X20 ?


----------



## Toro

here we go...both covers...due out in a couple weeks....


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

uffin:


----------



## LowriderLobo

heres the 1st video i got done, i'll be working on the next one in a while.


----------



## oldride

Thanks for a kick ass show, BOMB CLUB had a good time


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2010, 04:07 PM~19018357
> *GROUPE
> OLDIES
> EMPIRE'S FINEST
> ROYAL FANTASIES
> TOGETHER
> CASUALS
> VIEJITOS
> SOUTHERN BIKE CLUB
> ONTARIO CLASSICS
> LO NUESTROS
> I.E. ORIGINAL
> GOODTIMES
> BOMB CLUB
> REALITY
> ULTIMATE RIDERS
> LOS ANGELES
> TRADITION
> GANGS TO GRACE
> DUKES
> FINE LINE
> KLIQUE
> CLASSIC STYLE
> HIGH IMAGE
> INFINITI
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> CLASSIFIED
> SOUTHERN ROYALTY
> MANIACOS
> SUENOS LATINOS
> EXPLIZIT C.C.
> SOCIOS
> NOKTURNAL
> LEGACY
> NEIGHBORHOOD
> USO
> LATIN LIFE
> PHAROHS
> LOYALTY ONES
> FIRME CLASSICS
> LATINO CLASSICS
> RARE CLASS
> THE CREW
> DEVOTIONS
> AZTEC IMAGE
> STYLE
> CONTAGIOUS
> E ST. CRUISERS
> SHOWTIME
> ELITE
> LATIN LUXURY
> ROYAL FAMILIA
> NEW CREATION
> LEGENDS
> STYLISTICS SO. LA
> REVOLUTIONS
> EXTREME LOWS
> OLD SCHOOL WAYS
> MAJESTICS
> LINDSEY'S FINEST
> MEMBERS ONLY
> AMIGOS
> SWIFT
> BAJITO
> AND TO ALL SOLO RIDERS
> 
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. A VERY PEACEFUL SHOW. ALL OF US FROM TRAFFIC C.C COULDN'T ASK FOR ANYTHING MORE. THANK YOU MUCH LOVE TO ALL OF YOU  </span> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## sideshowfour

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Nov 7 2010, 09:54 PM~19013313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Bike !!!!!!! :0


----------



## supreme82

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2010, 03:07 PM~19018357
> *CONTAGIOUS</span>*</span>
> E ST. CRUISERS
> SHOWTIME
> ELITE
> LATIN LUXURY
> ROYAL FAMILIA
> NEW CREATION
> LEGENDS
> STYLISTICS SO. LA
> REVOLUTIONS
> EXTREME LOWS
> OLD SCHOOL WAYS
> MAJESTICS
> LINDSEY'S FINEST
> MEMBERS ONLY
> AMIGOS
> SWIFT
> BAJITO
> AND TO ALL SOLO RIDERS
> 
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. A VERY PEACEFUL SHOW. ALL OF US FROM TRAFFIC C.C COULDN'T ASK FOR ANYTHING MORE. THANK YOU MUCH LOVE TO ALL OF YOU  </span> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]


Thanks for a hosting another good asss show! c ya at the picnic. TTT TRAFFIC CC


----------



## eric0425

CONGRATS ON A GREAT TURN OUT TRAFFIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 8 2010, 08:06 AM~19015070
> *. . This flick right here pretty much describes how the show was!
> *


yup... BAD ASS


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2010, 06:07 PM~19018357
> *TOGETHER *
> CASUALS
> VIEJITOS
> SOUTHERN BIKE CLUB
> ONTARIO CLASSICS
> LO NUESTROS
> I.E. ORIGINAL
> GOODTIMES
> BOMB CLUB
> REALITY
> ULTIMATE RIDERS
> LOS ANGELES
> TRADITION
> GANGS TO GRACE
> DUKES
> FINE LINE
> KLIQUE
> CLASSIC STYLE
> HIGH IMAGE
> INFINITI
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> CLASSIFIED
> SOUTHERN ROYALTY
> MANIACOS
> SUENOS LATINOS
> EXPLIZIT C.C.
> SOCIOS
> NOKTURNAL
> GROUPE
> LEGACY
> NEIGHBORHOOD
> USO
> LATIN LIFE
> PHAROHS
> LOYALTY ONES
> FIRME CLASSICS
> LATINO CLASSICS
> RARE CLASS
> THE CREW
> DEVOTIONS
> AZTEC IMAGE
> STYLE
> CONTAGIOUS
> E ST. CRUISERS
> SHOWTIME
> ELITE
> LATIN LUXURY
> ROYAL FAMILIA
> NEW CREATION
> LEGENDS
> STYLISTICS SO. LA
> REVOLUTIONS
> EXTREME LOWS
> OLD SCHOOL WAYS
> MAJESTICS
> LINDSEY'S FINEST
> MEMBERS ONLY
> AMIGOS
> SWIFT
> BAJITO
> AND TO ALL SOLO RIDERS
> 
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. A VERY PEACEFUL SHOW. ALL OF US FROM TRAFFIC C.C COULDN'T ASK FOR ANYTHING MORE. THANK YOU MUCH LOVE TO ALL OF YOU  </span> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]


----------



## Steve9663

31 User(s) are reading this topic (15 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: BIGBODY96, Steve9663, badex63, bigklilq, cherry 64, wagonho, rubenlow59, Bobby G., topdown59, 68RIVIERA, STYLECC61, LowriderLobo, sloNez, schwinncity, DETONATER


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Bobby G.

WOW !!!!

Looks like it was a bad ass show.........

Congrats to Mark and all the Traffic crew.

TTMFT


----------



## Elite64

Thanks and congrats to Mark and Traffic for throwing another successful show. Had a real good time out there. We'll see you guys at the picnic. :biggrin:


----------



## GROUPEC

GOOD SHOW GROUPE SAN DIEGO HAD A GREAT TIME :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hernan

I have to say that I had a good time out there at the car show. Congrats to Traffic for a good show.
I went with my son Blas & my compadre Woody. Seen a gang of people & enjoyed our selves. 
Whats up to all I seen out there:
Frank(Reds Miami) & Alvaro(USO Miami) from Diesel Wheels, Jaime & Edgar(engravers), Hector"Zacatecas" & Francisco from NoKturnal, Pinky from Maniacos, R.O. boys (Troy,Manny,Danny, & Orlando), Joel from Jagster, Javier aka Mexico from MCC, the Elite CC guys, Impalas Magazine(Mark,TORO,& Andy), Jae Bueno, Jerry from All Out Customs & finally the bigg homie Jose"ROJO" from Low Lowz & More. It was good seeing & talking to you all at the show.  

PAZ,
HERNAN


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 8 2010, 04:29 PM~19018527
> *Rollerz Only Riverside, CA would like to Thank TRAFFIC Car Club for putting up a GREAT Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rollerz Only Riverside had a great time! Lots of nice cars at the show.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

DAMN GOOD SHOW TRAFFIC!! WELL WORTH COMIN DOWN FROM TEXAS FOR Y'ALLS SHOW !! CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR !! WE CAME WITH Y'ALLS TEXAS CHAPTER !! HAD A DAMN GOOD TIME !!


----------



## fiftythree

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 7 2010, 11:16 PM~19013450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH OH MY :0 :0 :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2010, 04:07 PM~19018357
> *WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK
> 
> OLDIES
> EMPIRE'S FINEST
> ROYAL FANTASIES
> TOGETHER
> CASUALS
> VIEJITOS
> SOUTHERN BIKE CLUB
> ONTARIO CLASSICS
> LO NUESTROS
> I.E. ORIGINAL
> GOODTIMES
> BOMB CLUB
> REALITY
> ULTIMATE RIDERS
> LOS ANGELES
> TRADITION
> GANGS TO GRACE
> DUKES
> FINE LINE
> KLIQUE
> CLASSIC STYLE
> HIGH IMAGE
> INFINITI
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> CLASSIFIED
> SOUTHERN ROYALTY
> MANIACOS
> SUENOS LATINOS
> EXPLIZIT C.C.
> SOCIOS
> NOKTURNAL
> GROUPE
> LEGACY
> NEIGHBORHOOD
> USO
> LATIN LIFE
> PHAROHS
> LOYALTY ONES
> FIRME CLASSICS
> LATINO CLASSICS
> RARE CLASS
> THE CREW
> DEVOTIONS
> AZTEC IMAGE
> STYLE
> CONTAGIOUS
> E ST. CRUISERS
> SHOWTIME
> ELITE
> LATIN LUXURY
> ROYAL FAMILIA
> NEW CREATION
> LEGENDS
> STYLISTICS SO. LA
> REVOLUTIONS
> EXTREME LOWS
> OLD SCHOOL WAYS
> MAJESTICS
> LINDSEY'S FINEST
> MEMBERS ONLY
> AMIGOS
> SWIFT
> BAJITO
> AND TO ALL SOLO RIDERS
> 
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. A VERY PEACEFUL SHOW. ALL OF US FROM TRAFFIC C.C COULDN'T ASK FOR ANYTHING MORE. THANK YOU MUCH LOVE TO ALL OF YOU   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *





DAMMMMMMMNNNNNN THATS A HUGE LIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 





THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

    





THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shadow1

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Nov 8 2010, 09:37 PM~19021333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT SHOW  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

*30 User(s) are reading this topic (13 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: Steve9663, socalconcepts, 760RoadMaster, paul.a, guss68imp, OG-CRENSHAW, 3GENERATIONS64, DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63, scrappin68, soul assasin, RO INDIO 321, RF LIFE, sicksurside, OGUNLIMITED*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5:


----------



## hell razer

JUST A FEW PICS


----------



## hell razer




----------



## paul.a

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: this years show went good as hell


----------



## hell razer




----------



## The wagon

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanito

YOU FORGOT LATIN WORLD LA BUT ITS ALL GOOD WE HAD A BERRY GOOD TIME HOPE WE SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR IN YOUR EVENT AGAIN. WE WILL BE WAITING FOR EVERY BODY NEXT WEEK FOR OUR 28th ANNIVERSARY [PICNIC] AT AMERICAN LEGION 11269 S. GARFIELD AVE. SOUTH GATE CA 90280. :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## cadillacs4life

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2010, 04:07 PM~19018357
> *WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK
> 
> OLDIES
> EMPIRE'S FINEST
> ROYAL FANTASIES
> TOGETHER
> CASUALS
> VIEJITOS
> SOUTHERN BIKE CLUB
> ONTARIO CLASSICS
> LO NUESTROS
> I.E. ORIGINAL
> GOODTIMES
> BOMB CLUB
> REALITY
> ULTIMATE RIDERS
> LOS ANGELES
> TRADITION
> GANGS TO GRACE
> DUKES
> FINE LINE
> KLIQUE
> CLASSIC STYLE
> HIGH IMAGE
> INFINITI
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> CLASSIFIED
> SOUTHERN ROYALTY
> MANIACOS
> SUENOS LATINOS
> EXPLIZIT C.C.
> SOCIOS
> NOKTURNAL
> GROUPE
> LEGACY
> NEIGHBORHOOD
> USO
> LATIN LIFE
> PHAROHS
> LOYALTY ONES
> FIRME CLASSICS
> LATINO CLASSICS
> RARE CLASS
> THE CREW
> DEVOTIONS
> AZTEC IMAGE
> STYLE
> CONTAGIOUS
> E ST. CRUISERS
> SHOWTIME
> ELITE
> LATIN LUXURY
> ROYAL FAMILIA
> NEW CREATION
> LEGENDS
> STYLISTICS SO. LA
> REVOLUTIONS
> EXTREME LOWS
> OLD SCHOOL WAYS
> MAJESTICS
> LINDSEY'S FINEST
> MEMBERS ONLY
> AMIGOS
> SWIFT
> BAJITO
> AND TO ALL SOLO RIDERS
> 
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. A VERY PEACEFUL SHOW. ALL OF US FROM TRAFFIC C.C COULDN'T ASK FOR ANYTHING MORE. THANK YOU MUCH LOVE TO ALL OF YOU   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 8 2010, 06:46 PM~19019120
> *YEAH. IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU AGAIN, THANKS AGAIN FOR THE POSTERS THERE GREAT.. :cheesy:
> DON'T WORRY BROTHA I'LL SAVE YOU A SPOT...   WHAT DO YOU NEED A 20X20 SPOT OR A 10X20 ?
> *


 . . 20 spot if u could Uce!
. . . I'm going to go full-show !! ! ! :biggrin:


----------



## dannys64

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Nov 8 2010, 10:33 PM~19021975
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 8 2010, 07:51 PM~19019761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 . . Thanks for the luv brother! and real cool to meet you! :thumbsup:


----------



## casuals

good show had a good time............casuals c.c


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 8 2010, 07:31 PM~19019537
> *heres the 1st video i got done, i'll be working on the next one in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanito

MY BAD TRAFFIC LATIN WORLD WAS IN ANOTHER EVENT, BUT I SOW YOUR VIDEO AND ITS TO THE TOP. TO BAD WE CANT BE IN TWO PLACES AT THE SAME TIME BUT WE HOPE TO BE THERE NEXT YEAR. BUT LIKE I SAID WE WILL BE WAITING FOR YOU GUYS NEXT WEEK FOR OUR 28th ANNIVERSARY AT AMERICAN LEGION 11269 S. SOUTH GATE CA 90280 THERE WILL BE MUSIC, FOOD, AND FUN FOR ALL THE FAMILY.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo+Nov 8 2010, 10:08 AM~19015529-->
> 
> 
> 
> made it home to San Jose safely, thanks for a great show. I'll be posting some pictures in a while and start working on the video later
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good seeing you homie
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LocoSoCal_@Nov 8 2010, 04:29 PM~19018527
> *Rollerz Only Riverside, CA would like to Thank TRAFFIC Car Club for putting up a GREAT Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



congtras homie and great meeting you


----------



## G2G_Al

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2010, 04:07 PM~19018357
> *WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK
> 
> OLDIES
> EMPIRE'S FINEST
> ROYAL FANTASIES
> TOGETHER
> CASUALS
> VIEJITOS
> SOUTHERN BIKE CLUB
> ONTARIO CLASSICS
> LO NUESTROS
> I.E. ORIGINAL
> GOODTIMES
> BOMB CLUB
> REALITY
> ULTIMATE RIDERS
> LOS ANGELES
> TRADITION
> GANGS TO GRACE
> DUKES
> FINE LINE
> KLIQUE
> CLASSIC STYLE
> HIGH IMAGE
> INFINITI
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> CLASSIFIED
> SOUTHERN ROYALTY
> MANIACOS
> SUENOS LATINOS
> EXPLIZIT C.C.
> SOCIOS
> NOKTURNAL
> GROUPE
> LEGACY
> NEIGHBORHOOD
> USO
> LATIN LIFE
> PHAROHS
> LOYALTY ONES
> FIRME CLASSICS
> LATINO CLASSICS
> RARE CLASS
> THE CREW
> DEVOTIONS
> AZTEC IMAGE
> STYLE
> CONTAGIOUS
> E ST. CRUISERS
> SHOWTIME
> ELITE
> LATIN LUXURY
> ROYAL FAMILIA
> NEW CREATION
> LEGENDS
> STYLISTICS SO. LA
> REVOLUTIONS
> EXTREME LOWS
> OLD SCHOOL WAYS
> MAJESTICS
> LINDSEY'S FINEST
> MEMBERS ONLY
> AMIGOS
> SWIFT
> BAJITO
> AND TO ALL SOLO RIDERS
> 
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. A VERY PEACEFUL SHOW. ALL OF US FROM TRAFFIC C.C COULDN'T ASK FOR ANYTHING MORE. THANK YOU MUCH LOVE TO ALL OF YOU   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you Traffic for a great time!!


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## LowriderLobo

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 8 2010, 09:48 PM~19022162
> *. . Thanks for the luv brother! and real cool to meet you! :thumbsup:
> *


good meeting you and hope the video i put together for you


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2010, 04:07 PM~19018357
> *ROLLERZ ONLY</span>*
> CLASSIFIED
> SOUTHERN ROYALTY
> MANIACOS
> SUENOS LATINOS
> EXPLIZIT C.C.
> SOCIOS
> NOKTURNAL
> GROUPE
> LEGACY
> NEIGHBORHOOD
> USO
> LATIN LIFE
> PHAROHS
> LOYALTY ONES
> FIRME CLASSICS
> LATINO CLASSICS
> RARE CLASS
> THE CREW
> DEVOTIONS
> AZTEC IMAGE
> STYLE
> CONTAGIOUS
> E ST. CRUISERS
> SHOWTIME
> ELITE
> LATIN LUXURY
> ROYAL FAMILIA
> NEW CREATION
> LEGENDS
> STYLISTICS SO. LA
> REVOLUTIONS
> EXTREME LOWS
> OLD SCHOOL WAYS
> MAJESTICS
> LINDSEY'S FINEST
> MEMBERS ONLY
> AMIGOS
> SWIFT
> BAJITO
> AND TO ALL SOLO RIDERS
> 
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. A VERY PEACEFUL SHOW. ALL OF US FROM TRAFFIC C.C COULDN'T ASK FOR ANYTHING MORE. THANK YOU MUCH LOVE TO ALL OF YOU  </span> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 9 2010, 12:20 AM~19022853
> *good seeing you homie
> congtras homie and great meeting you
> *


    :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO INDIO 321

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 8 2010, 09:00 PM~19021018
> *I have to say that I had a good time out there at the car show. Congrats to Traffic for a good show.
> I went with my son Blas & my compadre Woody. Seen a gang of people & enjoyed our selves.
> Whats up to all I seen out there:
> Frank(Reds Miami) & Alvaro(USO Miami) from Diesel Wheels, Jaime & Edgar(engravers), Hector"Zacatecas" & Francisco from NoKturnal, Pinky from Maniacos, R.O. boys (Troy,Manny,Danny, & Orlando), Joel from Jagster, Javier aka Mexico from MCC, the Elite CC guys, Impalas Magazine(Mark,TORO,& Andy), Jae Bueno, Jerry from All Out Customs & finally the bigg homie Jose"ROJO" from Low Lowz & More. It was good seeing & talking to you all at the show.
> 
> PAZ,
> HERNAN
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 9 2010, 02:15 AM~19023122
> *good meeting you and hope the video i put together for you
> *


 :0 . :cheesy: .


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

I HAVE 2 SAY IT WAS A VERY GOOD SHOW EVERYBODY WAS HAVEN A GOOD TIME ALOT OF FAMILYS HOT LADIES CARS FOOD VENDORS WELL PUT TOGETHER SHOW THERE WAS ALOT OF PRIZES BEFORE AND AT THE SHOW MARK I KNOW U PUT ALOT HARD WORK IN MAKEN THE SHOW HAPPEN AND THE TRAFFIC FAMILY 2 SHOWING UP AT 3AM 2 GET THE SHOW ON ITS WAY ALL THE TRAFFIC FAMILY MEMBERS AND FRIENDS WERE OUT THERE ON THERE FEET ALL DAY DOING THERE BEST 2 MAKE IT A GREAT SHOW I WANT 2 THANK U MARK AND THE TRAFFIC FAMILY 4 LETTING ME B A PART OF THE SHOW AND 4 THE LUV THE MEN AND LADIES AND KIDS SHOWED ME I HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 8 2010, 09:00 PM~19021018
> *I have to say that I had a good time out there at the car show. Congrats to Traffic for a good show.
> I went with my son Blas & my compadre Woody. Seen a gang of people & enjoyed our selves.
> Whats up to all I seen out there:
> Frank(Reds Miami) & Alvaro(USO Miami) from Diesel Wheels, Jaime & Edgar(engravers), Hector"Zacatecas" & Francisco from NoKturnal, Pinky from Maniacos, R.O. boys (Troy,Manny,Danny, & Orlando), Joel from Jagster, Javier aka Mexico from MCC, the Elite CC guys, Impalas Magazine(Mark,TORO,& Andy), Jae Bueno, Jerry from All Out Customs & finally the bigg homie Jose"ROJO" from Low Lowz & More. It was good seeing & talking to you all at the show.
> 
> PAZ,
> HERNAN
> *


Great to see you to Hernan!


----------



## nobueno




----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 9 2010, 02:09 AM~19023096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## El Alfonso

Heard it was a good show, can't wait for next year. Love these shows better than magazine car shows, no reason to charge so much money for some no name performer. Keep it up TRAFFIC!!!!


----------



## 66 buick

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 9 2010, 09:19 AM~19024528
> *:0  :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


wow!!!!! she"s hot but bitch can"t smile :guns: :sprint:


----------



## 1961ntheworks

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 8 2010, 09:06 AM~19015070
> *. . This flick right here pretty much describes how the show was!
> *


X2


----------



## GM RIDER

:wow:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> Well I ended making it to the show after going to the Buddy Walk in Anaheim. Great job Traffic for putting together another good show.
> Here a some pics I took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARK AN THE REST OF THE "TRAFFIC C.C. AN FAMILY" 4 THE GOOD TIME OVER THE WEEKEND CANT WAIT 4 THE NEXT TIME!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 7 2010, 10:27 PM~19013499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


looks like she's lovin that!


----------



## LowriderLobo

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 9 2010, 01:18 PM~19026644
> *looks like she's lovin that!
> *


you should see her in porn


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 9 2010, 02:57 PM~19026960
> *you should see her in porn
> *


 :yes:


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 9 2010, 08:11 AM~19024198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anymore pics :biggrin:


----------



## El Alfonso

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 9 2010, 03:15 PM~19027134
> *:yes:
> *


yes see her in porn at our website her scene is coming up soon.


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 9 2010, 08:11 AM~19024198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 9 2010, 03:43 PM~19027318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## El Alfonso

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 9 2010, 03:15 PM~19027134
> *:yes:
> *


yes see her in porn at our website her scene is coming up soon.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 8 2010, 05:04 PM~19018323
> *This show was fun to shoot, the atmosphere was out of this world....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gonna post a few more in a bit


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 8 2010, 05:07 PM~19018350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Nov 9 2010, 04:50 PM~19027365
> *yes see her in porn at our website her scene is coming up soon.
> *


sup Fonso??? You missed a good show.....hope you make it to the next one....give me a call....


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2010, 04:07 PM~19018357
> *GOODTIMES</span>
> BOMB CLUB
> REALITY
> ULTIMATE RIDERS
> LOS ANGELES
> TRADITION
> GANGS TO GRACE
> DUKES
> FINE LINE
> KLIQUE
> CLASSIC STYLE
> HIGH IMAGE
> INFINITI
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> CLASSIFIED
> SOUTHERN ROYALTY
> MANIACOS
> SUENOS LATINOS
> EXPLIZIT C.C.
> SOCIOS
> NOKTURNAL
> GROUPE
> LEGACY
> NEIGHBORHOOD
> USO
> LATIN LIFE
> PHAROHS
> LOYALTY ONES
> FIRME CLASSICS
> LATINO CLASSICS
> RARE CLASS
> THE CREW
> DEVOTIONS
> AZTEC IMAGE
> STYLE
> CONTAGIOUS
> E ST. CRUISERS
> SHOWTIME
> ELITE
> LATIN LUXURY
> ROYAL FAMILIA
> NEW CREATION
> LEGENDS
> STYLISTICS SO. LA
> REVOLUTIONS
> EXTREME LOWS
> OLD SCHOOL WAYS
> MAJESTICS
> LINDSEY'S FINEST
> MEMBERS ONLY
> AMIGOS
> SWIFT
> BAJITO
> AND TO ALL SOLO RIDERS
> 
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. A VERY PEACEFUL SHOW. ALL OF US FROM TRAFFIC C.C COULDN'T ASK FOR ANYTHING MORE. THANK YOU MUCH LOVE TO ALL OF YOU  </span> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## hell razer




----------



## montemanls

> TOGETHER WAS IN THE HOUSE. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT. MUCH LOVE FROM TRAFFIC C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> NICE LINE UP
Click to expand...


----------



## carlitosways




----------



## chevySonLy

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Nov 9 2010, 08:13 PM~19029542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## sinisster65

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 9 2010, 06:18 PM~19029061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> those are nice pics toro. thanks for making the trip down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

thanks el alfonso and barrio girls thanks for making the trip down. alot of good action. :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 8 2010, 06:31 PM~19019537
> *heres the 1st video i got done, i'll be working on the next one in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks streetlow for all coverage and support. :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

thanks lowrider magazine and jae bueno for all the coverage and support. :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

We will be raffleling off a set of 13in wheels from Galaxy Wirewheels also some stuff from Napa and some free month storage from Planet Storage. Post up your plaques the ones that came to support our show. Just a way to say thank you for your support. From all of us Traffic c c


----------



## G2G_Al

Thanks Mark, count me in!! Here is our plaque at your show..... :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 9 2010, 08:06 PM~19030002
> *thanks streetlow for all coverage and support.  :cheesy:
> *


YOUR WELCOME, IT WAS MY 1ST TIME AT YOUR SHOW AND IT WAS VERY MUCH WORTH THE DRIVE I HAD A GREAT TIME AND CANT WAIT TO DO IT AGEN NEXT YEAR!


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

Thanks TRAFFIC for a great show. I will be back next year


----------



## Bajito OG

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 9 2010, 09:15 PM~19030081
> *We will be raffleling off a set of 13in wheels from Galaxy Wirewheels also some stuff from Napa and some free month storage from Planet Storage. Post up your plaques the ones that came to support our show. Just a way to say thank you for your support. From all of us Traffic c c
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al+Nov 9 2010, 09:24 PM~19030158-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mark, count me in!! Here is our plaque at your show.....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOOD LUCK G2G C C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Bajito [email protected] 9 2010, 09:49 PM~19030358
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOOD LUCK BAJITO C C STILL OWE YOU DETAILER SPRAY AND ARMOR ALL
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jojo67_@Nov 9 2010, 09:50 PM~19030373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD LUCK GOODTIMES C C


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 9 2010, 09:45 PM~19030317
> *YOUR WELCOME, IT WAS MY 1ST TIME AT YOUR SHOW AND IT WAS VERY MUCH WORTH THE DRIVE I HAD A GREAT TIME AND CANT WAIT TO DO IT AGEN NEXT YEAR!
> *


THANKS LOWRIDERLOBO CLEAN ASS VIDEOS :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Nov 9 2010, 09:47 PM~19030337
> *Thanks TRAFFIC for a great show. I will be back next year
> *


THANKS ANGEL POST THAT PLAQUE AND GOOD LUCK


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe

Badass show Traffic!


----------



## Sin Sixty

You can kinda see the plaque... best I got and thanks for the great show.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$+Nov 9 2010, 10:14 PM~19030583-->
> 
> 
> 
> Badass show Traffic!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin Sixty_@Nov 9 2010, 10:14 PM~19030587
> *You can kinda see the plaque...  best I got and thanks for the great show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 GOOD LUCK USO C C


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 9 2010, 09:15 PM~19030081
> *We will be raffleling off a set of 13in wheels from Galaxy Wirewheels also some stuff from Napa and some free month storage from Planet Storage. Post up your plaques the ones that came to support our show. Just a way to say thank you for your support. From all of us Traffic c c
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Nov 9 2010, 10:26 PM~19030711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD LUCK THE LOYALTY ONES


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

17 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 6ix5iveIMP, stiffy, TRAFFIC 58, NEWSTYLE 66, el cuate-g, FoolishinVegas, 78 camino


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 9 2010, 10:15 PM~19030081
> *We will be raffleling off a set of 13in wheels from Galaxy Wirewheels also some stuff from Napa and some free month storage from Planet Storage. Post up your plaques the ones that came to support our show. Just a way to say thank you for your support. From all of us Traffic c c
> *












.. I think this qualifies ! :biggrin:


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2010, 04:07 PM~19018357
> *LOYALTY ONES</span>FIRME CLASSICS
> LATINO CLASSICS
> RARE CLASS
> THE CREW
> DEVOTIONS
> AZTEC IMAGE
> STYLE
> CONTAGIOUS
> E ST. CRUISERS
> SHOWTIME
> ELITE
> LATIN LUXURY
> ROYAL FAMILIA
> NEW CREATION
> LEGENDS
> STYLISTICS SO. LA
> REVOLUTIONS
> EXTREME LOWS
> OLD SCHOOL WAYS
> MAJESTICS
> LINDSEY'S FINEST
> MEMBERS ONLY
> AMIGOS
> SWIFT
> BAJITO
> AND TO ALL SOLO RIDERS
> 
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. A VERY PEACEFUL SHOW. ALL OF US FROM TRAFFIC C.C COULDN'T ASK FOR ANYTHING MORE. THANK YOU MUCH LOVE TO ALL OF YOU  </span> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR A GRATE SHOW ..TRAFFIC..C.C :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 9 2010, 11:36 PM~19030814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I think this qualifies !  :biggrin:
> *


best so far


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Nov 9 2010, 08:13 PM~19029542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 9 2010, 10:36 PM~19030814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I think this qualifies !  :biggrin:
> *


  GOOD LUCK USO


----------



## TWSTDFRO

ULTIMATE RIDERS Car Club


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Nov 9 2010, 10:46 PM~19030930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULTIMATE RIDERS Car Club
> *


GOOD LUCK ULTIMATE RIDERS LIKE THAT ONE


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Nov 9 2010, 10:46 PM~19030930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULTIMATE RIDERS Car Club
> *


----------



## Steve9663

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: el cuate-g, Steve9663, El Alfonso, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARK :biggrin: :wave: :h5:*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 9 2010, 10:49 PM~19030950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S ANOTHER COOL VIDEO :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 9 2010, 11:10 PM~19031167
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: el cuate-g, Steve9663, El Alfonso, HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARK  :biggrin:  :wave:  :h5:
> *


THANKS STEVE :cheesy:


----------



## El Alfonso

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Nov 9 2010, 10:56 PM~19031029
> *
> *


Sexy sexy


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 9 2010, 11:10 PM~19031167
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: el cuate-g, Steve9663, El Alfonso, HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARK  :biggrin:  :wave:  :h5:
> *




X85 HAPPY B-DAY MARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 9 2010, 10:49 PM~19030950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: n damn tha 67 rag aint no joke clean and it gets up nothin betta than that :thumbsup:


----------



## HIT~N~RUN

http://vimeo.com/16638690

i tried loading actual video but couldn't...check out link though


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by HIT~N~RUN_@Nov 9 2010, 11:37 PM~19031365
> *http://vimeo.com/16638690
> 
> i tried loading actual video but couldn't...check out link though
> *


LOOKING GOOD THANKS FOR THE COVERAGE


----------



## HIT~N~RUN

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 9 2010, 10:44 PM~19031422
> *LOOKING GOOD THANKS FOR THE COVERAGE
> *


whats up brother, i cant take the credit for the video. i found it brousing the web :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:0 MARK UR HARD WORK PAID OFF VERY GOOD SHOW THE TRAFFIC FAMILY DID GOOD TEAM WORK  DAMMMM MARK THE SHOW IS OVER AND ITS UR BIRTHDAY AND U R STILL GIVEN OUT PRIZES :biggrin: BEFORE AT AFTER THE SHOW THATS ALOT OF PRIZES


----------



## EL RAIDER

HAPPY B DAY MARK!


----------



## EL RAIDER

does the my pendant qualifies me for the raffle?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARK!! AND THANKS AGAIN FOR EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Nov 7 2010, 11:54 PM~19013313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow!!!who is she? :dunno:


----------



## Amahury760

POSTIN OUR PLAQUE...MEMBERS ONLY.CC REPPIN SAN DIEGO....TTT


----------



## chonga

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 7 2010, 10:03 PM~19012924
> *Thanks for the support and Thank u for Spending the day with us. hope u had a safe drive home..
> *


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 10 2010, 01:07 AM~19031556
> *HAPPY B DAY MARK!
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadi daddy

The raffle tickets I bought at the show didnt work out for me, so I'm crossing my fingers again.


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 10 2010, 12:05 AM~19031549
> *:0 MARK UR HARD WORK PAID OFF VERY GOOD SHOW THE TRAFFIC FAMILY DID GOOD TEAM WORK  DAMMMM MARK THE SHOW IS OVER AND ITS UR BIRTHDAY AND U R STILL GIVEN OUT PRIZES :biggrin: BEFORE AT AFTER THE SHOW THATS ALOT OF PRIZES
> *


----------



## Latin Luxury

*Had a great time at the show TTT!!!! See you next year!!!!*


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Nov 9 2010, 10:46 PM~19030930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULTIMATE RIDERS Car Club
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 9 2010, 09:15 PM~19030081
> *We will be raffleling off a set of 13in wheels from Galaxy Wirewheels also some stuff from Napa and some free month storage from Planet Storage. Post up your plaques the ones that came to support our show. Just a way to say thank you for your support. From all of us Traffic c c
> *


----------



## mrmc1959

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 8 2010, 03:07 PM~19018357
> *WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK
> 
> OLDIES
> EMPIRE'S FINEST
> ROYAL FANTASIES
> TOGETHER
> CASUALS
> VIEJITOS
> SOUTHERN BIKE CLUB
> ONTARIO CLASSICS
> LO NUESTROS
> I.E. ORIGINAL
> GOODTIMES
> BOMB CLUB
> REALITY
> ULTIMATE RIDERS
> LOS ANGELES
> TRADITION
> GANGS TO GRACE
> DUKES
> FINE LINE
> KLIQUE
> CLASSIC STYLE
> HIGH IMAGE
> INFINITI
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> CLASSIFIED
> SOUTHERN ROYALTY
> MANIACOS
> SUENOS LATINOS
> EXPLIZIT C.C.
> SOCIOS
> NOKTURNAL
> GROUPE
> LEGACY
> NEIGHBORHOOD
> USO
> LATIN LIFE
> PHAROHS
> LOYALTY ONES
> FIRME CLASSICS
> LATINO CLASSICS
> RARE CLASS
> THE CREW
> DEVOTIONS
> AZTEC IMAGE
> STYLE
> CONTAGIOUS
> E ST. CRUISERS
> SHOWTIME
> ELITE
> LATIN LUXURY
> ROYAL FAMILIA
> NEW CREATION
> LEGENDS
> STYLISTICS SO. LA
> REVOLUTIONS
> EXTREME LOWS
> OLD SCHOOL WAYS
> MAJESTICS
> LINDSEY'S FINEST
> MEMBERS ONLY
> AMIGOS
> SWIFT
> BAJITO
> AND TO ALL SOLO RIDERS
> 
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. A VERY PEACEFUL SHOW. ALL OF US FROM TRAFFIC C.C COULDN'T ASK FOR ANYTHING MORE. THANK YOU MUCH LOVE TO ALL OF YOU   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> :0 MARK UR HARD WORK PAID OFF VERY GOOD SHOW THE TRAFFIC FAMILY DID GOOD TEAM WORK  DAMMMM MARK THE SHOW IS OVER AND ITS UR BIRTHDAY AND U R STILL GIVEN OUT PRIZES :biggrin: BEFORE AT AFTER THE SHOW THATS ALOT OF PRIZES
> 
> 
> HAPPY BDAY MARK!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Nov 9 2010, 08:13 PM~19029542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




YES!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 9 2010, 09:15 PM~19030081
> *We will be raffleling off a set of 13in wheels from Galaxy Wirewheels also some stuff from Napa and some free month storage from Planet Storage. Post up your plaques the ones that came to support our show. Just a way to say thank you for your support. From all of us Traffic c c
> *


----------



## RUSTY 36

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE FIRME TIME TRAFFIC. :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass

RARECLASS CC HAD A GOOD TIME AT YOUR SHOW THANKS TRAFFIC AND WE WILL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer




----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Nov 8 2010, 10:25 PM~19021891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *









:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## legendarysleeper

Here's my event coverage. Thanks for the invite Classified.  

for all the pics, check out my flickr...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/garyhophotography/


----------



## King61

16 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: TRAFFIC 58, pauls 1967, bigrayman, MIKES87, chevySonLy, rolandos67, POMONA_425


whats up Bigrayman, it was cool meeting you at the show homie, hopefully next time we can chop it up a lil longer


sup TRAFFIC58


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## pauls 1967

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Nov 10 2010, 12:14 AM~19031592-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does the my pendant qualifies me for the raffle?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOOD LUCK SOCIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 02:21 AM~19032001
> *POSTIN OUR PLAQUE...MEMBERS ONLY.CC REPPIN SAN DIEGO....TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOOD LUCK MEMBERS ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cadi [email protected] 10 2010, 06:12 AM~19032346
> *
> Had a great time at the show TTT!!!! See you next year!!!!</span>*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOOD LUCK LATIN LUXURY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 10:33 AM~19033636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOOD LUCK GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 05:49 PM~19036632
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOOD LUCK ROLLERZ ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by RUSTY [email protected] 10 2010, 05:57 PM~19036704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE FIRME TIME TRAFFIC. :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOOD LUCK FIRME CLASSICS
> <!--QuoteBegin-RareClass_@Nov 10 2010, 06:18 PM~19036884
> *RARECLASS CC HAD A GOOD TIME AT YOUR SHOW THANKS TRAFFIC AND WE WILL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD LUCK RARECLASS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THANKS FOR THE BIRTHDAY SHOUT OUTS IT WAS A GOOD ONE :cheesy:


----------



## .Mr.Inc.

IT LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD SHOW!!!! HOPEFULLY THEY GIVE US A DIFRENT DAY SO WE ALL CAN B AT THE SAME SHOW


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> THIS EL CAMINO WAS PICKED BY MARTIN SENOUR PAINT FOR BEST PAINT AND WILL RECIEVE A $100 GIFT CERTIFICATE FROM NAPA  :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS GROOVIN RUBEN FOR THE PIC :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> Here's my event coverage. Thanks for the invite Classified.
> 
> for all the pics, check out my flickr...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/garyhophotography/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE PICS REAL NICE


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 10 2010, 12:14 AM~19030587
> *You can kinda see the plaque...  best I got and thanks for the great show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 10 2010, 12:36 AM~19030814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I think this qualifies !  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by legendarysleeper_@Nov 10 2010, 07:05 PM~19037255
> *Here's my event coverage.  Thanks for the invite Classified.
> 
> for all the pics, check out my flickr...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/garyhophotography/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANX FOR THE FLICK~!


----------



## sinisster65




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> THIS EL CAMINO WAS PICKED BY MARTIN SENOUR PAINT FOR BEST PAINT AND WILL RECIEVE A $100 GIFT CERTIFICATE FROM NAPA  :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> THANKS GROOVIN RUBEN FOR THE PIC :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by sinisster65_@Nov 10 2010, 08:51 PM~19038312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD LUCK STYLE


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## sinisster65

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 10 2010, 07:56 PM~19038376
> *GOOD LUCK STYLE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 10 2010, 09:00 PM~19038409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD LUCK TOGETHER


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 9 2010, 09:15 PM~19030081
> *We will be raffleling off a set of 13in wheels from Galaxy Wirewheels also some stuff from Napa and some free month storage from Planet Storage. Post up your plaques the ones that came to support our show. Just a way to say thank you for your support. From all of us Traffic c c
> *











There's my plaque thanks Mark


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Nov 10 2010, 09:32 PM~19038753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's my plaque thanks Mark
> *




GOOD LUCK!! LINDSEY'S FINEST


----------



## 61neb

> THIS EL CAMINO WAS PICKED BY MARTIN SENOUR PAINT FOR BEST PAINT AND WILL RECIEVE A $100 GIFT CERTIFICATE FROM NAPA </span> :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> THANKS GROOVIN RUBEN FOR THE PIC :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>thats me am the owner thank :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you guys we had alot of fun there this was my 2nd. show
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 10 2010, 09:44 PM~19038911
> *thats me am the owner thank :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  you guys we had alot of fun there this was my 2nd. show
> *


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT PM ME YOUR NUMBER


----------



## King61

as soon as i buy me an adapter for my phn memory card to fit in the laptop i'll post my pics


----------



## hell razer

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 10 2010, 09:53 PM~19039048
> *as soon as i buy me an adapter for my phn memory card to fit in the laptop i'll post my pics
> *



SOUNDS GOOD KING MEAN WHILE ENJOY THESE ON HERE



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Nov 10 2010, 12:14 AM~19030583
> *Badass show Traffic!
> *


preciate that bro


----------



## MR.50

:0


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Nov 10 2010, 11:58 PM~19039131
> *SOUNDS GOOD KING MEAN WHILE ENJOY  THESE ON HERE
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh i am homie, it was hard checking it out at first on my phn but i went a bought me one of those internet stick chingadera and they look real good on the big screen :cheesy:


----------



## RO INDIO 321

> THIS EL CAMINO WAS PICKED BY MARTIN SENOUR PAINT FOR BEST PAINT AND WILL RECIEVE A $100 GIFT CERTIFICATE FROM NAPA  :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> THANKS GROOVIN RUBEN FOR THE PIC :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> firme ben........... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 8 2010, 11:10 PM~19021111
> *DAMN GOOD SHOW TRAFFIC!! WELL WORTH COMIN DOWN FROM TEXAS FOR Y'ALLS SHOW !!  CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR !! WE CAME WITH Y'ALLS TEXAS CHAPTER !! HAD A DAMN GOOD TIME !!
> *


thanks for making the trip big dog


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 11 2010, 12:20 AM~19039394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i love that car :worship:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 10 2010, 10:30 PM~19039517
> *damn i love that car  :worship:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 10 2010, 10:29 PM~19039511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by carlitosways_@Nov 9 2010, 08:13 PM~19029542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :boink:


----------



## chicken hawk




----------



## chicken hawk




----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by chicken hawk_@Nov 10 2010, 11:17 PM~19039962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chicken hawk




----------



## chicken hawk

[email protected]


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## chicken hawk

[email protected]


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 10 2010, 11:21 PM~19040006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

cook1970, chicken hawk, TRAFFIC 58, 65chevyridah :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cook1970

cook1970, ProjectMatt, scrappin68, 65chevyridah


----------



## sp00kyi3

thanks for the hospitality and a great show ol skool wayz be back next year in full affect


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by chicken hawk_@Nov 10 2010, 11:21 PM~19040009
> *[email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MEMBERS ONLY.CC TTMFT :worship:


----------



## Steve9663

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Steve9663, OG-GM's!, losraider63


GOOOOD MORNING HAPPY VETERANS DAY 

LAND OF THE FREE, BECAUSE OF THE BRAVE
VETS WHO GAVE THEIR LIVES THAT ALLOW FOR US TO SPEND THE DAY ENOYING OUR BEATIFUL CARS BIKES MOTORCYCLE.


----------



## LocoSoCal

*I must say ................ got to tip my hat to Mark and the rest of the TRAFFIC Car Club , its very cool on all the GOOD prizes that have been giving out this past week , I know it must take alot of HARD work on getting all these prizes together from sponsors ,it looked like Xmas at the show with all the gifts and raffles *    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by chicken hawk_@Nov 10 2010, 11:17 PM~19039962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


0,0,0


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Nov 11 2010, 08:39 AM~19041767
> *0,0,0
> *


0,0,0,10 FOR THE VAN....FIXED... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## 61neb

> <span style=\'color:blue\'>thanks again guys cant wait till next year[/b] :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## 69 impala

THE LOYALTY ONE'S SO. CAL


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by legendarysleeper_@Nov 10 2010, 07:05 PM~19037255
> *Here's my event coverage.  Thanks for the invite Classified.
> 
> for all the pics, check out my flickr...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/garyhophotography/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 11 2010, 08:08 AM~19041593
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Steve9663, OG-GM's!, losraider63
> GOOOOD MORNING HAPPY VETERANS DAY
> 
> LAND OF THE FREE, BECAUSE OF THE BRAVE
> VETS WHO GAVE THEIR LIVES THAT ALLOW FOR US TO SPEND THE DAY ENOYING OUR BEATIFUL CARS BIKES MOTORCYCLE.
> *


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 11 2010, 08:13 AM~19041613
> *I must say ................  got to tip my hat to Mark and the rest of the TRAFFIC Car  Club , its very cool on all the GOOD prizes that have been giving out this past week , I know it must take alot of HARD work on getting all these prizes together from sponsors ,it looked like Xmas at the show with all the gifts and raffles        :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by chicken hawk_@Nov 10 2010, 11:18 PM~19039971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 9 2010, 10:49 PM~19030950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *






BAD ASS VIDEO


----------



## LowriderLobo

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Nov 11 2010, 06:54 PM~19046592
> *BAD ASS VIDEO
> 
> *


THANKS


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 11 2010, 12:09 PM~19043157
> *0,0,0,10 FOR THE VAN....FIXED... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 12 2010, 10:58 AM~19051672
> *THANKS
> *






:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Nov 11 2010, 07:54 PM~19046592
> *BAD ASS VIDEO
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

*anybody know what all Best of Shows where , who got most members ? *


----------



## 66 buick

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Nov 9 2010, 10:37 PM~19030830
> *THANKS FOR A GRATE SHOW ..TRAFFIC..C.C :thumbsup:
> *


n


----------



## chonga




----------



## MRMONTECARLO

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 9 2010, 09:15 PM~19030081
> *We will be raffleling off a set of 13in wheels from Galaxy Wirewheels also some stuff from Napa and some free month storage from Planet Storage. Post up your plaques the ones that came to support our show. Just a way to say thank you for your support. From all of us Traffic c c
> *


HERES ONE MORE!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Nov 15 2010, 03:02 AM~19070726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



there's someone missing in this pics?





































meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## STYLECC61

1 MORE :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer




----------



## BIGTITO64

you know she does, she loves showing her snatch


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Nov 9 2010, 03:37 PM~19027287
> *yes see her in porn at our website her scene is coming up soon.
> *


cabaret?


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 15 2010, 10:03 PM~19078735
> *you know she does, she loves showing her snatch
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer




----------



## fatso67

MY Contribution :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by fatso67_@Nov 16 2010, 10:56 PM~19089098
> *MY Contribution :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## fatso67

If you ask me, This looks alot like Joe....

















Don't try and deny it fool you was still a LiL fucked up in the morning.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by fatso67_@Nov 16 2010, 10:56 PM~19089098
> *MY Contribution :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## fatso67

OK Joe 3 guesses who this is????? :biggrin:


----------



## chonga

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 15 2010, 12:07 PM~19072946
> *there's someone missing in this pics?
> meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THESE ARE THE CONTESTANTS FOR THE POST YOUR PLAQUE 1ST PLACE GETS RIMS, 2ND GETS FREE STORAGE FOR A MONTH, AND 3RD GETS WAX FROM NAPA
GOOD LUCK TO ALL FROM TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE WINNER OF THE RIMS IS BAJITO OG. CONGRATULATIONS AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CONGRATULATIONS TEMPER909IE YOU WON THE MONTH FREE STAY AT PLANET STORAGE 12X36


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CONGRATULATIONS JOJO 67 YOU WON THE WAX FROM NAPA


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT. YOU GUYS MAKE IT POSSIBLE. WE'RE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOU ALL AT THE PICNIC. JUST REMEMBER JUST BRING YOUR APPETITES. THANKS 
-MUCH LOVE FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC C.C.  :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 21 2010, 02:24 PM~19125415
> *ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT. YOU GUYS MAKE IT POSSIBLE.  WE'RE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOU ALL AT THE PICNIC. JUST REMEMBER JUST BRING YOUR APPETITES. THANKS
> -MUCH LOVE FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC C.C.  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## paul.a

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 21 2010, 01:24 PM~19125415
> *ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT. YOU GUYS MAKE IT POSSIBLE.  WE'RE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOU ALL AT THE PICNIC. JUST REMEMBER JUST BRING YOUR APPETITES. THANKS
> -MUCH LOVE FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC C.C.  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## The wagon




----------



## Bajito OG

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 21 2010, 02:10 PM~19125345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE WINNER OF THE RIMS IS BAJITO OG. CONGRATULATIONS AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:* THANKS MARK AND TRAFFIC C.C.
for the rims. :thumbsup: *


----------



## LocoSoCal

CONGRATS !!! to all the winners :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG+Nov 22 2010, 06:47 AM~19131087-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:* THANKS MARK AND TRAFFIC C.C.
> for the rims. :thumbsup: *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for all the support
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LocoSoCal_@Nov 22 2010, 07:07 AM~19131115
> *CONGRATS !!! to all the winners  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :cheesy:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by fatso67_@Nov 16 2010, 11:19 PM~19089297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



More, please!


----------



## El Eazy-e

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 10 2010, 09:07 PM~19039260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


looks like someone had a goodtime :wow:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by fatso67_@Nov 16 2010, 10:56 PM~19089098
> *MY Contribution :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

[/quote]

mmmmmm !!!!!!!! :boink: :boink:


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

[/quote]

hay wey estuvo bueno el show viera ido!!!!!!


----------



## waytoofonky

Whats the girls name from the Barrio Girls booth? Shes a porn star right???


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by waytoofonky_@Dec 1 2010, 09:25 PM~19215101
> *Whats the girls name from the Barrio Girls booth? Shes a porn star right???
> *


JYNX MAZE


----------



## waytoofonky

Good lookin.


----------



## King61




----------



## chonga

Wow Pedro is firma


----------



## El Aztec Pride

[/quote]
:biggrin: WANNA THANK BIG TIME, 'TRAFFIC' 4 ALL YUR SUPPORT!! REALLY, GRACIAS!! :happysad:


----------



## Aint no Body!

>


:biggrin: WANNA THANK BIG TIME, 'TRAFFIC' 4 ALL YUR SUPPORT!! REALLY, GRACIAS!! :happysad:
[/quote]


----------

